# WOMW ladies edition



## tissotgirl

I personally would love to see more ladies participate in the WOMW threads so I figured I'd start one here (I hope that's ok).

I broke out one of my favorites today, my Alba/Seiko Riki. It's on a custom strap by Toshi as the original one was too long for me.



















Kim


----------



## Popoki Nui

Today it was my vintage Eterna KonTiki ca 1971:
















Chronometer Eterna calibre 12824, 38mm stainless steel case, screwdown crown. One of my favourite watches!

~Sherry.


----------



## GinGinD

I'm wearing my dad's. Vintage DateJust 1601. Calibre 1560. It's on a red strap today. 

Jeannie


----------



## coastcat

Weird, I can't paste any text into the reply editing window. Anyway...

Busy day + unseasonably hot = break out the summer watch:










Hated the original fabric strap on this Seiko 5, so I tossed it in favor of the olive green NATO from Crown & Buckle.


----------



## steph86

Haven't been able to take this off since I got it!


----------



## catgois

Will probably find some new hands, but I love the faded bezel!


----------



## Popoki Nui

catgois said:


> Will probably find some new hands, but I love the faded bezel!


Now THAT's a well-loved watch! Did you put all that wabi on it yourself?

Lovely Seiko!

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

My usual Bulova chrono and my Waterman Carene fountain pen. This is the only watch I have while I am traveling. My Vostok Amphib Zissou I just got isn't running which is very disappointing.


----------



## MicheleB

steph86 said:


> Haven't been able to take this off since I got it!


I want an Omega, but will have to wait for the lottery winnings to arrive. How is the date size on that?


----------



## Popoki Nui

G7800P for me for tomorrow:

















~Sherry.


----------



## tissotgirl

Today was this Casio AQ160WD.










Kim


----------



## catgois

Sadly, no. I had a LOT of help from a previous owner. However, I am looking for something shiny to transform into something like this. =)


----------



## peacob

awesome thread... wish i could find a girl who appreciated a good watch (hard to find when you're 23)


----------



## banks504

Oris today!


----------



## steph86

Not bad...could be bigger, but even my aging eyes can read it ;-), so...



MicheleB said:


> I want an Omega, but will have to wait for the lottery winnings to arrive. How is the date size on that?


----------



## Popoki Nui

Vintage Tudor for Thursday:









This was purchased new by my dad around 1950 at Bucherer Lucerne, while he was serving in the RCAF in Lahr, Germany. He moved on to a Rolex Sub and willed this to me upon his passing. It was lost somewhere between "patina" and "junk" and tested my restoration skills _severely. 
_









~Sherry.


----------



## Dhart

All these watches look beautiful and so well cared for. I am yet to have anything special to post but are happily looking.  Next time around I hope to be able to post one too. Very jealous by the way lol.
Having a forum for ladies watches is great and are grateful to WUS for doing this. Thank you :-!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Dhart: Any watch you have is special! If you like wearing it, we'd like seeing it. Personally, I don't care: Timex to Rolex and everything else...if you like the watch you wear no matter how humble or grand, post a pic!

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

+1


----------



## novedl

Looking good ladies


----------



## tissotgirl

I've been wearing this Riki for a few days now. This is my favorite picture of this watch, it was taken the day of our wedding in my husbands' truck. (We were married in a backyard ceremony in jeans so the hardest part of my day was picking my watch!)


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Love the PO and the hines ward jersey in your profile pic go Steelers Nation!



steph86 said:


> Haven't been able to take this off since I got it!


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Is that the 38mm PO? I see its the new 8500 series...



Michael G. Curry said:


> Love the PO and the hines ward jersey in your profile pic go Steelers Nation!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Vintage Seiko M154-5009 for Friday. From 1977/78:

















The weekend's almost here!

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

I passed the defense for my master's thesis on Wednesday, so I'm off on a celebratory drive on Friday. Skittering around twisty back roads in my Miata... that calls for a chrono, and courtesy of Cat, I now have one that fits:


----------



## Popoki Nui

Congratulations on your Master's! Nice Seiko, too. :-!

~Sherry.



coastcat said:


> I passed the defense for my master's thesis on Wednesday, so I'm off on a celebratory drive on Friday. Skittering around twisty back roads in my Miata... that calls for a chrono, and courtesy of Cat, I now have one that fits:


----------



## banks504

38mm Auto on my black NATO - don't worry I was in line at the drive through :-d


----------



## catgois

CONGRATS ON YOUR MASTER'S!!! I'm taking my boards tomorrow. &($*&@(@*#&(*@#(

PS the chrono looks great!!

Also, this is what i'll be wearing tomorrow. A trusty quartz for a stressful day.












coastcat said:


> I passed the defense for my master's thesis on Wednesday, so I'm off on a celebratory drive on Friday. Skittering around twisty back roads in my Miata... that calls for a chrono, and courtesy of Cat, I now have one that fits:


----------



## MicheleB

Good luck!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Geocaching expedition tomorrow! We're off to do some exploring and geocaching on the trails around the nearby town of Ladysmith. I find an ABC (Altitude Barometer Compass) watch to be useful for determining exactly how lost I really am. :-d Thus, my Suunto Vector will be on duty for Saturday:









~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

MicheleB said:


> Good luck!


+1 :-!


----------



## GinGinD

My midsize today.

Jeannie


----------



## steph86

Michael G. Curry said:


> Is that the 38mm PO? I see its the new 8500 series...


Yes, actually 37.5 according to Omega...;-) Awesome watch, it's about all I've worn for the last month!

Oh, and glad to see a fellow member of Steelers Nation on the forum!!! |>


----------



## coastcat

That Citizen is fantastic. Are those mother-of-pearl insets on the bezel, or enamel? Loving the Seiko, and yes, there are times when quartz isn't such a bad thing. Normally I love the ritual of setting and winding, but sometimes you just need to grab & go because you've got enough to worry about...

Good luck on the boards, you'll do great!



catgois said:


> CONGRATS ON YOUR MASTER'S!!! I'm taking my boards tomorrow. &($*&@(@*#&(*@#(
> 
> PS the chrono looks great!!
> 
> Also, this is what i'll be wearing tomorrow. A trusty quartz for a stressful day.


----------



## siaokia78

my vintage Enicar Sherpa Guide...







regards,
GL


----------



## claradead




----------



## MicheleB

coastcat said:


> That Citizen is fantastic. Are those mother-of-pearl insets on the bezel, or enamel? Loving the Seiko, and yes, there are times when quartz isn't such a bad thing. Normally I love the ritual of setting and winding, but sometimes you just need to grab & go because you've got enough to worry about...
> 
> Good luck on the boards, you'll do great!


I have a similar white ceramic in Bulova chrono which I adore Amazon.com: Bulova Women's 96R19 Diamond Chronograph Watch: Bulova: Watches.

If you like this chrono as I do, here's a little more info. although I am not the OP.

Citizen has a new version of the posted chrono which is a little larger than the older model at 28mm Amazon.com: Citizen Women's FB1180-56D Eco-Drive Miramar Stainless Steel Sport Watch: Riva: Watches.

If I didn't have the Bulova looking so similar I would've picked up the new Ciitizen which is also an Eco drive and sapphire crystal. It looked like a good size on my 6" wrist.

Here's the new Citizen version: at 35mm 
Amazon.com: Citizen Women's FB1220-53D Regent Chronograph Eco-Drive Ladies' Regent Chronogprah Watch: Watches


----------



## GinGinD

I find myself both fascinated and delighted by the wide variety of watches women will wear. I think we are more able to go "outside the box" with our choices than a lot of men and I love it. :-!

Jeannie


----------



## coastcat

MicheleB said:


> Here's the new Citizen version: at 35mm
> Amazon.com: Citizen Women's FB1220-53D Regent Chronograph Eco-Drive Ladies' Regent Chronogprah Watch: Watches


I really like that Regent chrono - it's feminine without going all out. I am not a girly girl! I had intended to drop more serious cash on a graduation watch, but since I may be doing an internship (high-level work at clerical wages), the Bremont MBII will have to wait.

Back to vintage today with this 1961 Hamilton Automatic K-419:


----------



## banks504

German for this rainy Saturday


----------



## Skippy4000

banks504 said:


> 38mm Auto on my black NATO - don't worry I was in line at the drive through :-d
> 
> View attachment 686357


I'm bad about taking pictures while I'm *cough* not in the drive through.


----------



## tissotgirl

I love seeing what other ladies are wearing. And I feel funny 'liking' every post but I really do like every one of these watches! Some of them are giving me bad ideas. 

Today I wore the trusty Tissot PR100.










Kim


----------



## Popoki Nui

The Vector did stellar service today; looking forward to a relaxing night in with one of my oldies-but-goodies. From 1973, Pulsar Time Computer P3 Date Command:

















Given it's original quartz crystal hums away at 32,768Hz, I wonder how many oscillations it's done in it's 39 years?

~Sherry.


----------



## catgois

Thanks for the luck!! It went...okay. I think I passed, but I won't know for sure until next month.

As for the Citizen, I LOVE IT! It can be dressed up and dressed down...harder to dress down, but still possible. =) Yes, the bezel has mother of pearl insets. The subdials are mother of pearl as well. This pearl version seems to be hard to find nowadays (I bought mine 4 years ago). I only see the diamond and black versions on the bay, which make me feel like mine is a little more unique and special. =)

Great watches ladies!!!



MicheleB said:


> I have a similar white ceramic in Bulova chrono which I adore Amazon.com: Bulova Women's 96R19 Diamond Chronograph Watch: Bulova: Watches.
> 
> If you like this chrono as I do, here's a little more info. although I am not the OP.
> 
> Citizen has a new version of the posted chrono which is a little larger than the older model at 28mm Amazon.com: Citizen Women's FB1180-56D Eco-Drive Miramar Stainless Steel Sport Watch: Riva: Watches.
> 
> If I didn't have the Bulova looking so similar I would've picked up the new Ciitizen which is also an Eco drive and sapphire crystal. It looked like a good size on my 6" wrist.
> 
> Here's the new Citizen version: at 35mm
> Amazon.com: Citizen Women's FB1220-53D Regent Chronograph Eco-Drive Ladies' Regent Chronogprah Watch: Watches


----------



## siaokia78

wearing a watch that runs anti-clockwise while doing simple maintenance on a russian boctok i bought 2 weeks ago

Utinam Orbis Senestre made in Besançon, France. replaced the leather strap with a NATO strap.

anyways, time on the watch read 11hr06min52sec.









regards,
GL


----------



## Popoki Nui

catgois said:


> Thanks for the luck!! It went...okay. I think I passed, but I won't know for sure until next month.


Congratulations!

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Popoki Nui said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> ~Sherry.


+1


----------



## Popoki Nui

Interesting! I think it would drive me crazy, though. I'm halfway there as it is ; a watch like that would probably put me right over the edge. Love the NATO.

~Sherry.



siaokia78 said:


> wearing a watch that runs anti-clockwise while doing simple maintenance on a russian boctok i bought 2 weeks ago
> 
> Utinam Orbis Senestre made in Besançon, France. replaced the leather strap with a NATO strap.
> 
> anyways, time on the watch read 11hr06min52sec.
> 
> View attachment 687454
> 
> 
> regards,
> GL


----------



## siaokia78

Popoki Nui said:


> Interesting! I think it would drive me crazy, though. I'm halfway there as it is ; a watch like that would probably put me right over the edge. Love the NATO.
> 
> ~Sherry.


one will get use to reverse time reading once its on the wrist...the watch that does drive me abit crazy would be the 'think the earth' watch, powered by a seiko quartz movement....read the hour hand anti-clockwise, the minute hand clockwise... i am still having problem reading the correct time every time i wear it.... 

p/s: siaokia means crazy kid when translated to english

regards,
GL


----------



## coastcat

Way to go, Cat!

Going back in time to the late 1930s, when ladies' watches had shifted from the "dainty but very readable" 22mm-30mm range to the "can someone tell me what time it is, I can't read my watch" 15mm-18mm range. This 1939 Hamilton Melodie is 15mm wide:










Edit: Hmm, I might need to swap it for something larger today. I've developed a driver's tan on my right arm, with a large untanned area courtesy of my modern-sized pieces. The tiny Melodie leaves a lot of that untanned skin exposed, looks a bit daft...


----------



## Popoki Nui

^ Nice. I have my mom's watch that is similar to yours; it needs restoration and I will get around to it for sentimental reasons, but I'll never wear it. The dial is just too small.

~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Casio DW-1000 for Monday. Bought it new in 1983: it was Casio's first 200M watch, and a concept testing/precursor model for the upcoming G-Shock line. It gets 7+ years per battery, which was pretty good for 1983!


















Enjoy your week!

~Sherry.


----------



## Dhart

Thanks for your support Sherry. My watch is very humble but very loved as it was a gift from my children about 6 or 7 years ago. It is only recently I have found the world of watches so definitely hope to upgrade and collect but this will always be my favorite as it was from my children. I felt it may have been a little out of place in this site but have found the courage to post it.

Thanks again,
Debbie


----------



## Popoki Nui

Dhart said:


> Thanks for your support Sherry. My watch is very humble but _*very loved as it was a gift from my children *_about 6 or 7 years ago. It is only recently I have found the world of watches so definitely hope to upgrade and collect but this will always be my _*favorite as it was from my children*_. I felt it may have been a little out of place in this site but have found the courage to post it.
> Thanks again,
> Debbie


 This makes it as valuable as -or more than- any other watch you will see here. It's also quite stylish, too!

Thanks for sharing it.

~Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

Think the earth WN-2






time on the watch read 1543hrs(3.43pm)







hour hand turns anti-clockwise, minute hand turns clockwise, the globe makes 1 revolution every 24hr

regards,
GL


----------



## coastcat

Dhart said:


> Thanks for your support Sherry. My watch is very humble but very loved as it was a gift from my children about 6 or 7 years ago. It is only recently I have found the world of watches so definitely hope to upgrade and collect but this will always be my favorite as it was from my children. I felt it may have been a little out of place in this site but have found the courage to post it.


Sentimental value is the greatest value a watch can have! I have a pair of Seiko quartz watches, gifts from my mother who passed on when I was only 20. Those watches will always be more precious than any others I possess.

Today's watch, a Stowa Antea KS:










Absolutely adore the watch, but the strap is a bit of a disappointment because it's fraying from contact with my laptop desk. My other leather straps don't have this problem! It's one of the last red-brown leather straps that Stowa shipped, I'm assuming, as it was no longer offered as an option within a couple weeks of my placing the order. Might be a connection...

Incidentally, this watch is perfect for a sunny day because the dial and hands shift colors as the light hits from different angles. I like this photo because the lighting shows you the watch in two different "moods"!


----------



## banks504

Just can't seem to get it off my wrist...


----------



## MicheleB

siaokia78 said:


> Think the earth WN-2
> View attachment 688670
> time on the watch read 1543hrs(3.43pm)
> View attachment 688675
> 
> hour hand turns anti-clockwise, minute hand turns clockwise, the globe makes 1 revolution every 24hr
> 
> regards,
> GL


Wow! Best watch ever for Earth Day!


----------



## MicheleB

coastcat said:


> Sentimental value is the greatest value a watch can have! I have a pair of Seiko quartz watches, gifts from my mother who passed on when I was only 20. Those watches will always be more precious than any others I possess.
> 
> Today's watch, a Stowa Antea KS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely adore the watch, but the strap is a bit of a disappointment because it's fraying from contact with my laptop desk. My other leather straps don't have this problem! It's one of the last red-brown leather straps that Stowa shipped, I'm assuming, as it was no longer offered as an option within a couple weeks of my placing the order. Might be a connection...
> 
> Incidentally, this watch is perfect for a sunny day because the dial and hands shift colors as the light hits from different angles. I like this photo because the lighting shows you the watch in two different "moods"!


Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## siaokia78

not my wrist, not my watch...helping a friend to post her new 31mm DateJust...have been encouraging her to drop by and see the watches ladies around the world wear...








regards,
GL


----------



## GinGinD

siaokia78 said:


> not my wrist, not my watch...helping a friend to post her new 31mm DateJust...have been encouraging her to drop by and see the watches ladies around the world wear...
> View attachment 689577
> 
> 
> regards,
> GL


Lovely. My daily wearer is a midsize DateJust.

Jeannie


----------



## coastcat

Busy day calls for a no-nonsense watch, so it's back to the Seiko 5:


----------



## Popoki Nui

Omega today.From 1963, cal 562 Seamaster:

























~Sherry.


----------



## HHP

My Omega Ladymatic tonight.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Nothing so sophisticated for me! Seiko ref 6009, cal 6139 for Wednesday:
















(although it has the distinction of being the first selfwinding chronograph in space!)

~Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

speedy pro @ work...a quick post before lunch break ends...(though pic was taken in the morning...breakfast was more important...)








speedy pro in action...








regards,
GL


----------



## coastcat

HHP said:


> My Omega Ladymatic tonight.


We need an emoticon that indicates sinking into a puddle of drool while turning deep green with envy. That is a stunning watch.


----------



## coastcat

It's a sunshine day, so how about a starlight watch?










The dial of this Hamilton Vista (1958, give or take a year) has a heavy but even patina, which I'm leaving in place for now. I love the little starburst detail and the star in the 12 place! Not sure how to source replacement crystals for my tiny Hammies; luckily this one is in decent shape.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Cute watch! Women must have had much better eyesight in those days to be able to see such tiny dials....



coastcat said:


> It's a sunshine day, so how about a starlight watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dial of this Hamilton Vista (1958, give or take a year) has a heavy but even patina, which I'm leaving in place for now. I love the little starburst detail and the star in the 12 place! Not sure how to source replacement crystals for my tiny Hammies; luckily this one is in decent shape.


----------



## coastcat

I don't wear my 1940-1965 ladies' watches often - they're just too tiny to be much use as timekeepers. The pre-WWII watches were so much easier to read thanks to larger dials.

Switching to the 1948 Hamilton Martin for the evening:


----------



## Popoki Nui

Wenger Swiss Military quartz chrono for Thursday. Not sure which model this one is: Knight or Brigadier or something. It was a Costco impulse buy; I went in to buy a roast chicken and came out with a watch. I'm kind of bad that way...

















~Sherry.


----------



## GinGinD

coastcat said:


> I don't wear my 1940-1965 ladies' watches often - they're just too tiny to be much use as timekeepers.


But the itty bitty movements are such miracles of precision and engineering. Tiny marvels.

Jeannie


----------



## banks504

My new vintage Girard Perregaux! A couple more pics are on a thread in the main forum


----------



## banks504

Popoki Nui said:


> Nothing so sophisticated for me! Seiko ref 6009, cal 6139 for Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although it has the distinction of being the first selfwinding chronograph in space!)
> 
> ~Sherry.


That is a great looking watch! What's the case size on it? Thanks.


----------



## Popoki Nui

banks504 said:


> That is a great looking watch! What's the case size on it? Thanks.


Case size is ~39mm. Big by 70's standards, modest by today's!

Lovely GP, banks504. It completely embodies my own fondness for vintage watches; simple yet classy and elegant. I'd like to see your GP after the dial cleaning.

~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Vintage Orient automatic for Friday. Bought it new in '77, went in for it's first service just last year. This watch has been with me through _everything_:








[

























TGIF!

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

GinGinD said:


> But the itty bitty movements are such miracles of precision and engineering. Tiny marvels.


Riiiiiiiiiight up until the point where your watch guy quotes you a price for working on one of those minuscule mechanisms.

Haven't picked a Friday watch, since I'm only 2 minutes into Friday at the moment.


----------



## MicheleB

Popoki Nui said:


> Vintage Orient automatic for Friday. Bought it new in '77, went in for it's first service just last year. This watch has been with me through _everything_:
> 
> [
> 
> TGIF!
> 
> ~Sherry.


Love those u/w shots! Nice job.


----------



## Popoki Nui

MicheleB said:


> Love those u/w shots! Nice job.


Thanks....it's fun doing shots like those. The first surf/boogie board shot was from the mid 1980's; I used one of those yellow Minolta Weathermatic 110 cameras. Despite being only "weather proof", it never leaked in many years of surfing and snorkelling. Still have it here somewhere. The underwater shot was just last summer (or summer 2010) using an Olympus 1030SW. I wonder what other people at the beach think of me taking pics of my arm...

~S.


----------



## Dhart

These are fantastic shots Sherry. The beach and a beautiful watch....Love it! Did you catch that wave or wait for the next one?

Debbie


----------



## GinGinD

coastcat said:


> Riiiiiiiiiight up until the point where your watch guy quotes you a price for working on one of those minuscule mechanisms.


I said miraculous, not cheap. :-d

Jeannie


----------



## banks504

Seiko 5 today - mostly so I can sport my pink NATO in honor of a survivors lunch with the ladies from Susan G. Komen.









Sherry, thanks for the info - I was looking at my watch case the other day and a whole lot of black and white stared back at me. So, I'm looking to add some color (one does want a _hint _of color!) and that Seiko looks great! Also love the vintage Orient - a good reminder to hold onto things.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Dhart said:


> These are fantastic shots Sherry. The beach and a beautiful watch....Love it! Did you catch that wave or wait for the next one?
> 
> Debbie


Cheers. I would have missed that wave; I like to be on the wave when it's cresting like that. No shortage of good waves on this beach, though, so if you miss one another will be right behind it.

~S.


----------



## Popoki Nui

banks504 said:


> Seiko 5 today - mostly so I can sport my pink NATO in honor of a survivors lunch with the ladies from Susan G. Komen.
> 
> View attachment 692547
> 
> 
> Sherry, thanks for the info - I was looking at my watch case the other day and a whole lot of black and white stared back at me. So, I'm looking to add some color (one does want a _hint _of color!) and that Seiko looks great! Also love the vintage Orient - a good reminder to hold onto things.


 That looks great!! :-!

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

I get more comments on this 1961 Hamilton Automatic K-419 than on the rest of my watches combined:


----------



## Popoki Nui

coastcat said:


> I get more comments on this 1961 Hamilton Automatic K-419 than on the rest of my watches combined:


No surprise why...it's beautiful!

~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Of tiny watches...these are my two smallest. No way I can wear them (I wasn't that small and dainty when I was six!):
My mom's watch. Sold by Birks Jeweller's in Canada. I haven't been able to identify the movement; I stumped even Roland Ranfft! Clearly a decent movement with the screw balance:

















A tiny Gruen I found at Value Village. Five bucks, runs like new...cal MS (ETA) 2551:

















I will restore my mom's watch for sentimental reasons. Otherwise, these two are just part of my static collection.

~Sherry.


----------



## HHP

I am wearing this today.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Going with my C153-5007, Seiko's first calc watch from 1977. It's International Astronomy Day tomorrow; I'll be talking about about all sorts of geeky stuff at our outreach event at UVic, so I might as well dress the part :-d:

















Enjoy your Saturday!

~Sherry.


----------



## HHP

Popoki Nui said:


> Going with my C153-5007, Seiko's first calc watch from 1977. :


That is a cool watch. I've not seen one like it.


----------



## MicheleB

Wow! Don;t see those everyday!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Part of me likes classic mechanical watches, part likes techy stuff. Here's another. From 1983:









~S.


----------



## coastcat

Popoki Nui said:


> Part of me likes classic mechanical watches, part likes techy stuff. Here's another. From 1983:


Finally, watches my geeky husband would wear! Very awesome.


----------



## Popoki Nui

For tonight and Sunday: from ~1990, the last of the true Zodiac line (before it was sold off to Genender, then Fossil)..the Blue Point Sea Wolf:

























By the 90's, Zodiac was owned by Willy Gad Monnier, recently of TAG Heuer. You can see the TAG influence in the case/dial design. By the beginning of the 2000's, the original Zodiac founded in ~1882, was gone...

~Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

a vintage Moeris watch. a gift from my late aunt, replaced with a vintage looking military style strap to make the watch look bigger on the wrist. i have only worn the watch once, during my graduation almost 10 years ago...

and...a hand winding pokemon watch...












made by Luch (Republic of Belarus), running on a Luch 1801.1 movement...brings back some memories from my youth (& my younger brother's childhood...)

regards,
GL


----------



## Popoki Nui

siaokia78 said:


> and...a hand winding pokemon watch...
> made by Luch (Republic of Belarus), running on a Luch 1801.1 movement...brings back some memories from my youth (& my younger brother's childhood...)


Ah, memories. So powerful. Much of my watch collection is about memories; watches I have had since my youth, had but lost and re-found or otherwise remind me of days gone by.

I love your Moeris. Classic looks.

~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

GLX5600XA In4Mation Hawai'ian Streetwear limited edition for Monday:

























~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Thanks to Tissotgirl I have a happy






new addition. I have about a 6" wrist and this is a 38mm. It is my upper limit I think. Classy watch. The lume is amazing when charged under the Colorado sun! Sapphire crystal.


----------



## siaokia78

UNO one-hand Automatik by Botta Design








regards,
GL


----------



## banks504

My jump hour Epos:








I love this watch, but I'm about to take it in for the third time, as my watch guy can't seem to get the hour wheel to work correctly.... sigh. Complications are beautiful things but I think I may stick to the basics for bit after this.


----------



## Rose

Popoki Nui said:


> Going with my C153-5007, Seiko's first calc watch from 1977. It's International Astronomy Day tomorrow; I'll be talking about about all sorts of geeky stuff at our outreach event at UVic, so I might as well dress the part :-d:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!
> 
> ~Sherry.


Oh that's lovely !!
Found one of those here in Switzerland for circa 120 USD, couldn't determine if it was a good price or not.. I'm still hesitating

Here's one of the smallest from my collection, a really dainty 1985 (approximately) ladies Longines. Got it at an auction


----------



## KCZ

I am in love with that Longines.


----------



## siaokia78

Tudor Mini-Sub








regards,
GL


----------



## GinGinD

Love it!

Jeannie



siaokia78 said:


> Tudor Mini-Sub
> View attachment 699183
> 
> 
> regards,
> GL


----------



## Popoki Nui

GinGinD said:


> Love it!
> 
> Jeannie


+1! :-!

~Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

Popoki Nui said:


> +1! :-!
> 
> ~Sherry.


i got this mini by chance.... i googled mini-sub by mistake, saw the pictures of the mini sub and decided to search for 1...i spoke to a colleague who is a part-time watch dealer...he took out a mini from his stash(1 and only) and showed it to me...3 days later, i bought the mini from him....everything about the mini is authentic, the only thing that was bugging me was its water tightness...i decided to send this mini to RSC for a complete overhaul and pressure test....at the service counter, the folks were all gathering around the mini and told me they hardly see mini subs coming in for servicing because nobody wanted a mini back in those days...at the end of the day, my mini was overhauled, ...and of course pressure tested...while the big boys @ work wear their regular subs, i wear my mini!

regards,
GL


----------



## Cat91

It is so cool to see other women getting into watches. I wear big ones like bangle bracelets. But *this* is the favorite of all time. 15th Anniversary present from my husband: JLC Grande Reverso 976. You can flip it over and see it tick without taking it off!


----------



## siaokia78

A Volmax Aviator 24 hour(Russia) on NATO strap 
time on watch = 0744hrs








here's my parents' wristshots(i hope it's alright)...







mom's watch = Enicar Gurlin ladies watch she bought in the 1980s, she doesn't wear watches nowadays(she prefers clocks), so i am helping her to keep the watch ticking
dad's watch = A 1960s Rolex Precision 6694.... his 1st watch, he almost sold it away to a watch maker a few years ago, but i 'snatched' it off from him just in time(this was the watch that started my interest in watches...), sent it for a complete overhaul and told him that i will take care of the watch for him. He currently wears watches from my collection.... well...whatever makes the old man happy....

regards,
GL


----------



## Dhart

I have just brought this watch so wrist shots will come later. Not sure if it is a real Doxa as I got it at a very good price but are still happy with it either way


----------



## tissotgirl

It rained all day today but then the sun came out so I switched watches & took my truck out to play in the mud. I wore the G-shock just in case *I* ended up getting muddy. 










Kim


----------



## coastcat

Ah, back from a week away, first at a conference and then on vacation. I took the '61 Hamilton K-419 and Seiko 5 type-B dial on the road, so they're getting a rest for a while. Today, going back to the oldest in my regular rotation, the 1925 Hamilton ladies' convertible bracelet:


----------



## siaokia78

German watch for Tuesday...Damasko DA37 Black in leather NATO...i call this the automatic version of g-shock...because of the many in-house technical innovations found in the watch...













Movement:
-ETA 2836-2 (Regulated and Adjusted by Damasko)
-Shockproof (DIN 8308)
-Anti-magnetic (DIN 8309)
Case:
-Stainless steel, bead-blasted, nickel-free, finished with extremely abrasion-proof Damest layer
-Ice-hardened to guaranteed 60 HRC or 710 Vickers
-Integrated anti-magnetic inner cage, anti-magnetic to 80,000A/m or 100mT
-Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating 
-Crystal gasket resistant to UV radiation
-Solid screw back with O-ring Viton gasket
-All gaskets made from Viton - premium chemical resistance 
-Permanent lubrication of crown via lubrication cell
- System Damasko - Screw-down crown with protective shoulders, crown tube screwed into the case for easy maintenance
-Crown, stem, and tube hardened to 60 HRC
-Water resistant to 10 bar/100m (DIN 8310)

regards,
GL


----------



## tissotgirl

I've been wanting a diver & a full lume dial watch so I bought this Momentum M1 in the larger size yesterday. 2 itches sucessfully scratched!










Kim


----------



## Popoki Nui

^ Great looking Momentum! Lots of divers here wear those; excellent value, well made, and a local company (here). Plus Momentum/St Moritz has a very good reputation as a company. 
I think I'll trot out the one Momentum I own currently; an Atlas with full-lume dial:

















~Sherry.


----------



## KCZ

I just ordered a Momentum Atlas with a red face. I'd been looking for a red watch for a while, but at 30 mm, this is bigger than my usual girly watches so I'm anxiously waiting to see if I'll like it. It should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## momentumwatch

tissotgirl said:


> I've been wanting a diver & a full lume dial watch so I bought this Momentum M1 in the larger size yesterday. 2 itches sucessfully scratched!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim


Nice Kim! Looks great, especially with that crown screwed in .


----------



## Popoki Nui

KCZ said:


> I just ordered a Momentum Atlas with a red face. I'd been looking for a red watch for a while, but at 30 mm, this is bigger than my usual girly watches so I'm anxiously waiting to see if I'll like it. It should arrive tomorrow.


It may be larger than you're used to, but being Ti it wears very light on the wrist. Functionally, it's a very simple watch, and the screw-down crown works better than some much more expensive watches. I wish they made a chrono version...

Let us know what you think of it.
~Sherry.


----------



## tissotgirl

Sherry - I really like your Atlas, that may be my next purchase (but don't tell my husband) Is that the ladies size?

KCZ - I hope you like yours as much as I like mine. Please post pictures once you get it!

MomentumWatches - ssh! You weren't supposed to say anything. ;o) It's screwed in now, thank you!

Kim


----------



## Popoki Nui

tissotgirl said:


> Sherry - I really like your Atlas, that may be my next purchase (but don't tell my husband) Is that the ladies size?
> Kim


Thanks. It's the larger size; about 35-36mm.

Drat. I went to Momentum's site, and they have discontinued the Titan II (which was a near-identical watch to the Atlas, but with a chronograph), in favour of a larger, 44mm version. Snooze and lose! I'm in the midst of a vintage LED buying spree; I hope there are some Titan II's left in local stores when this latest LED phase wears itself out.

~Sherry.


----------



## KCZ

Popoki Nui said:


> It may be larger than you're used to, but being Ti it wears very light on the wrist. Functionally, it's a very simple watch, and the screw-down crown works better than some much more expensive watches. I wish they made a chrono version...
> 
> Let us know what you think of it.
> ~Sherry.


The Atlas came today. I was pleasantly surprised to like the 30mm size, and the red face was nice, and well, girly. The bracelet was a disappointment. It was very short...usually I have to have 2-3 links removed, and I could barely get this on. Probably a function of the titanium, but it felt very flimsy compared to the Eco-drive I was wearing when the Momentum arrived. The watch also came floating around loose in a cardboard box without proper packaging and no paperwork. Overall, I was unimpressed and promptly returned it to Amazon.


----------



## Popoki Nui

KCZ said:


> The Atlas came today. I was pleasantly surprised to like the 30mm size, and the red face was nice, and well, girly. The bracelet was a disappointment. It was very short...usually I have to have 2-3 links removed, and I could barely get this on. Probably a function of the titanium, but it felt very flimsy compared to the Eco-drive I was wearing when the Momentum arrived. The watch also came floating around loose in a cardboard box without proper packaging and no paperwork. Overall, I was unimpressed and promptly returned it to Amazon.


Well, that's a shame! Maybe you received a returned watch? I doubt Momentum would be pleased to know how their watches are being sold by Amazon...
I know the Ti bracelet on the Format 2 I had felt cheap and flimsy, but it wasn't. It was very strong, but it felt weird so I switched it for a strap. 
Is there a better place to try another purchase, either online or in person near you? Seems a shame to give up over a sketchy Amazon transaction.

~Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

vintage seiko quartz that belonged to my grandfather...








regards,
GL


----------



## banks504

Something totally different (for me) on a Friday!
















(My cat snuck in there.... Hi Buttons!)

It's big and the only digital that I own - and I pretty much love it. Oddly enough, it's by far the watch I get the most comments on from random people.


----------



## KCZ

Popoki Nui said:


> Well, that's a shame! Maybe you received a returned watch? I doubt Momentum would be pleased to know how their watches are being sold by Amazon...
> I know the Ti bracelet on the Format 2 I had felt cheap and flimsy, but it wasn't. It was very strong, but it felt weird so I switched it for a strap.
> Is there a better place to try another purchase, either online or in person near you? Seems a shame to give up over a sketchy Amazon transaction.
> 
> ~Sherry.


The nearest AD for anything other than a Citizen or Timex is a whole day's trip for me, so I'm pretty limited to online shopping. I'm not excited about pursuing another Momentum. Too bad, because red watches (except fashion stuff) are hard to find.


----------



## momentumwatch

KCZ said:


> The Atlas came today. I was pleasantly surprised to like the 30mm size, and the red face was nice, and well, girly. The bracelet was a disappointment. It was very short...usually I have to have 2-3 links removed, and I could barely get this on. Probably a function of the titanium, but it felt very flimsy compared to the Eco-drive I was wearing when the Momentum arrived. The watch also came floating around loose in a cardboard box without proper packaging and no paperwork. Overall, I was unimpressed and promptly returned it to Amazon.


A couple of comments:
- We have finalized new packaging that has been tested by amazon, will start shipping in the next couple of months (to reduce situations like what you describe because the watch goes through a lot as it makes it's way through warehouses and the post)
- if you mean instructions by paperwork they are kept in the base stand.
- extra links should have been in the same compartment (if not we are happy to send more for free!)

Usually people are quite fond of our bracelets, we use amongst the highest quality ones that I know of, solid titanium with solid (not folded end pieces). Titanium is extremely light compared to steel, deceptively so...and can take a bit of getting used to.

Hopefully you give us another shot? And if you have problems give us a ring we are happy to help!!


----------



## KCZ

momentumwatch said:


> A couple of comments:
> - We have finalized new packaging that has been tested by amazon, will start shipping in the next couple of months (to reduce situations like what you describe because the watch goes through a lot as it makes it's way through warehouses and the post)
> - if you mean instructions by paperwork they are kept in the base stand.
> - extra links should have been in the same compartment (if not we are happy to send more for free!)
> 
> Usually people are quite fond of our bracelets, we use amongst the highest quality ones that I know of, solid titanium with solid (not folded end pieces). Titanium is extremely light compared to steel, deceptively so...and can take a bit of getting used to.
> 
> Hopefully you give us another shot? And if you have problems give us a ring we are happy to help!!


Thanks for your response. I'm glad to see your customer service appears to be top-notch, but I've already returned this watch.


----------



## momentumwatch

KCZ said:


> Thanks for your response. I'm glad to see your customer service appears to be top-notch, but I've already returned this watch.


Understandable, that's the great thing about buying on amazon.


----------



## catgois

Finally got around to playing with the hands of my beater...it's amazing what white-out can do! (Sadly, white-out doesn't glow in the dark. =P)

After: 









Before:


----------



## Popoki Nui

^ Was there a particular reason for doing this? The original lume didn't look too bad...


~Sherry.


----------



## Muslickz

Popoki Nui said:


> ^ Was there a particular reason for doing this? The original lume didn't look too bad...
> 
> ~Sherry.


I second that I would have totally left it vintage looking..... what a great piece to start a collection 

-M


----------



## MicheleB

Finally have a new watch!

Tissot T Touch - original model. No light and mild lume are minor drawbacks, but I got it NOS for an excellent price with all the papers. Everything seems to be working. I love the color and cool gadgets. It will be my hiking buddy! Just got it so still learning how to set it. Pics show lcd time not matching hand time, but later I learned how to synch them. Really cool watch. Leather band is still pretty stiff but am sure that will soften up.
















For comparison Tissot, Bulova and Tissot. Some one on this forum who shall not be named, but is obvious, has been a bad influence!


----------



## catgois

I just wasn't a fan of the wabi on the hands, especially because it wasn't evenly distributed. To me, it looked like mold growing on minute hand.



Muslickz said:


> I second that I would have totally left it vintage looking..... what a great piece to start a collection
> 
> -M


----------



## Pachoe

My beautiful girlfriend`s birthday gift; soon she is going to register here!!!!


----------



## tissotgirl

*stuffs hands in pockets, whistles, wanders off*

I really LIKE your collection! You've got almost every occasion covered.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Not a whole lot interesting happening on my wrist lately; mostly rotated through these G-Shocks for the past couple of weeks:
G300LV Streetrider:








G-Lides GLX5600A (blue) and GLX5600XA (salmon):

















Today was my first lake swim of the year. Most people take inner tubes and other floaty toys to the beach...I take watches. :roll:
Today, ladies Seiko Marine Sport quartz chrono with the great 7T92 movement:

















And the best G-Shock reissue since the original DW5600, the DW5600E:

























This is about the time of year when *most* of my vintage watches go back on their stand and the play watches get some wrist time. Let's hope it's a long hot summer! :-!

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Why, I don't even need to wear a watch anymore to let people know I'm a watch geek!










Good grief. It's only May and the annual watch tan line is already well established.


----------



## Popoki Nui

coastcat said:


> Why, I don't even need to wear a watch anymore to let people know I'm a watch geek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief. It's only May and the annual watch tan line is already well established.


LOL! :-! My wrist normally looks like that in March, but thanks to global "warming" (not!!), we have had some unusually cold Springs here the last few years and I still don't have a tan line like that.

~Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

Tangente by NOMOS







Movement: α (alpha)-manufactory caliber with manual winding








regards,
GL


----------



## HHP

I switched my Ladymatic to a bracelet, just in time for warm weather ahead. Love the bracelet more than leather.


----------



## MicheleB

Walking the dog with the T Touch. If I get lost, I got a compass!


----------



## Popoki Nui

These two today:
Bucherer:








Baby G BGR300:









~S.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Seiko 6005, cal 6139 from ~1975 for today:









~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

At another conference, no wrist shot but I went with the 1961 Hamilton Automatic K-419 again. I was planning to wear a 1948 Hamilton Cedric, but hadn't gotten around to replacing the broken strap. Oops.


----------



## siaokia78

on vacation with my watch...







visited an old friend and brought her a Laco Miyota Automatic watch....here's her wrist shot...








regards,
GL


----------



## tissotgirl

I'm still wearing my Momentum M1, now on a NATO and with the crown screwed down! I'm really impressed with the full lume dial. It's not blindingly bright but it lasts impressively long.










Kim


----------



## KCZ

This is my new baby...Franck Muller Color Dreams. They make some amazingly beautiful and colorful watches.


----------



## Popoki Nui

^ Definitely colourful!


----------



## tissotgirl

Today was a Tissot Generosi day. It has a pinkish mother of pearl face that is really hard to capture but really nice in person.










Kim


----------



## novedl

KCZ said:


> This is my new baby...Franck Muller Color Dreams. They make some amazingly beautiful and colorful watches.


Very nice.....I could see that on a pink, square grain, matte finish gator with platinum contrast stitching and on the wrist of my daughter. Love it!!!


----------



## MicheleB

Walking the dog again and got my T-touch with compass, but the mountains are a pretty good navigation reference too.


----------



## KCZ

novedl said:


> Very nice.....I could see that on a pink, square grain, matte finish gator with platinum contrast stitching and on the wrist of my daughter. Love it!!!


Thank you. You can get a variety of leather straps with this model. There was a watch in the display case with a royal blue croc strap that was gorgeous.


----------



## tissotgirl

From a few days ago, Tissot PR100 in an action shot on the back of my husbands' motorcycle.










Sorry for the blurry picture, it was kind of a tricky shot to take.

Kim


----------



## Popoki Nui

Zodiac Sea Wolf ca~1990 for today:









~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

I decided to treat myself to a vintage watch I didn't have to work on first. Just arrived today from Ed Cantarella of retroleds.com, Pulsar 5408-2 in 14k GF from 1977:

















And since I don't do gold all that well, on leather:









Technically, this is a men's dress model, but it's barely a perfect women's size by today's standards. Not that I worry much about sizes!

~Sherry.


----------



## Cat91

I like seeing all y'all's watches. I pretty much wear the Reverso nonstop, my other watches, including my monster RGM Ref. 300 diver, are packed away....

I like the Pulsar. Do you have to have the magnets to set it?


----------



## Popoki Nui

Cat91 said:


> I like seeing all y'all's watches. I pretty much wear the Reverso nonstop, my other watches, including my monster RGM Ref. 300 diver, are packed away....
> 
> I like the Pulsar. Do you have to have the magnets to set it?


No, this has an AutoSet module. IIRC, the AutoSet improvement came out in the P4 series around 1975.

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Finally back in Seattle/home for the holiday and wearing a few other watches. This Innovative Time was given to me by my now deceased father when I first learned how to scuba dive around 1984. Unfortunately the crown spring won't keep it in and the jeweler replaced the battery but could not fix the crown. Still works but must be careful around water so no longer water resistant even. I wore it daily all through college. Fond memories when I wear it.


----------



## Vivian886

Totally feel ya. I'm 21 and for sure female WIS are a rarity at this age


----------



## siaokia78

end of a very short vacation in melbourne...parting shots before catching the plane...















regards,
GL


----------



## Popoki Nui

Still with my new Pulsar Time Computer this morning, but switched for vintage Tudor for an afternoon swim:

























Monday soon. Another day, another watch.

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

One thing about holidays in the Pacific NW is long ferry lines. Here is the Tissot T-Touch patiently awaiting the next ferry from Kingston, WA to Edmonds, WA which you can see in the distance.


----------



## Pdarnall

siaokia78 said:


> Think the earth WN-2
> View attachment 688670
> time on the watch read 1543hrs(3.43pm)
> View attachment 688675
> 
> hour hand turns anti-clockwise, minute hand turns clockwise, the globe makes 1 revolution every 24hr
> 
> regards,
> GL


Oh my!!!! Love it... Back around 1990+/- I had a digital Casio the displayed the position of the planets. Your watch is so grand! Thanks for sharing.
Philip


----------



## novedl

siaokia78 said:


> end of a very short vacation in melbourne...parting shots before catching the plane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> GL


Where can I get one of those trees?


----------



## Popoki Nui

^LOL! I was wondering the same thing. Sadly, my local nursery has never heard of a Rolex tree. 


~Sherry.


----------



## banks504

Today is my quartz Longines, a tiny little thing but I like to bring it out every now and then.


----------



## Timejazz8

Popoki Nui said:


> ^LOL! I was wondering the same thing. Sadly, my local nursery has never heard of a Rolex tree.
> 
> ~Sherry.


geeez, didn't occur to me that Singapore trees bears Explorer....................maybe i should check out the local nursery for a Daytona tree....................... =P


----------



## dcdude

tissotgirl said:


> I personally would love to see more ladies participate in the WOMW threads so I figured I'd start one here (I hope that's ok).


OK?!? Let me get this straight- photos of watches and ladies? What's more could you ask for except maybe a beer in her other hand?


----------



## siaokia78

novedl said:


> Where can I get one of those trees?


somebody's backyard? here's another variation of the tree/fruit/plant in another backyard(somewhere in south east asia)...i guess it's a climate thing... 









regards,
GL


----------



## siaokia78

Popoki Nui said:


> ^LOL! I was wondering the same thing. Sadly, my local nursery has never heard of a Rolex tree.
> 
> ~Sherry.


ROTFL... i m searching for a G-Shock tree at the moment.... 

regards,
GL


----------



## siaokia78

Timejazz8 said:


> geeez, didn't occur to me that Singapore trees bears Explorer....................maybe i should check out the local nursery for a Daytona tree....................... =P


hello fellow lion city dweller...imho, it will easier to find a Daytona potted plant than a Daytona tree in the little red dot...unless you are among the 10% of the population staying in houses with backyard.... 

regards,
GL


----------



## Popoki Nui

siaokia78 said:


> View attachment 723859


^ I gotta go where this is. I don't suppose if I planted a Timex and fertilized it well, it would grow into.....:think:

Nah.

~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

From 1973, Pulsar P3 for the last day of May:

















~Sherry.


----------



## panerailover

I am trying to find a watch for my wife and this is a really amazing thread. This man is quietly bowing out...


----------



## Popoki Nui

panerailover said:


> I am trying to find a watch for my wife and this is a really amazing thread. This man is quietly bowing out...


Why bow out? I'm mostly about vintage and larger watches, but there are lots of participants here more into mainstream women's watches who could help you. 
~Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

a 15 years old Seiko 5 for today















regards,
GL


----------



## jimshockz

banks504 said:


> Today is my quartz Longines, a tiny little thing but I like to bring it out every now and then.
> 
> View attachment 723131
> 
> 
> View attachment 723132


What a classical watch,it leaves its stamp in time,thanks for the pic.:-!

JS


----------



## Cat91

I love all the mesh bracelets.

As for me, still wearing the Reverso 976 I posted above.


----------



## MicheleB

Hiked to MacGregor Falls in Rocky Mountain National Park on a spectacular day! Here is the trusty Tissot T-Touch with altimeter at the falls. It was a little off (30 ft) from the Garmin next to it so may need a little calibration, but pretty dang close.


----------



## MicheleB

Been really quiet here lately...Tissot Classic with anchor chain bracelet. My daily wear at work, but here comes the weekend! Whoops just saw the date is off - doh! How embarrassing! ;-)


----------



## tissotgirl

Haven't taken the Mini Monster off since it came but will probably switch things up today.










Kim


----------



## Vivian886

What model number is this? (And what's the diameter?) It's nice!



tissotgirl said:


> Haven't taken the Mini Monster off since it came but will probably switch things up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim


----------



## MicheleB

tissotgirl said:


> Haven't taken the Mini Monster off since it came but will probably switch things up today.
> 
> Kim


You know I like this! Can't wait for mine!



Vivian886 said:


> What model number is this? (And what's the diameter?) It's nice!



Seiko 5 also known as the NEO or mini MONSTER 
330Ft/100m 
AUTOMATIC 
Model: SNZF45K1
It is a big watch at: 


Case Diameter: 42mm (Excluding Crown)
Case Thickness: 13mm
Bracelet width: 20mm
Total length: 210mm
Case Diameter: 42mm (Excluding Crown)
Case Thickness: 13mm
Bracelet width: 20mm
Total length: 210mm

But I am gonna give it a try too so stay tuned.

Seiko has similar, smaller, but not too small watches such as SRP197K1










​


----------



## tissotgirl

Thank you Michele!


----------



## siaokia78

was spending the past few days building the Volkswagen Camper Van Lego...anyways it's Euro2012!!! ...goal germany!!...goal germany!...a Vostok Europe Expedition Trophy 2006 Limited Edition on german nato strap....

regards,
GL


----------



## MicheleB

siaokia78 said:


> was spending the past few days building the Volkswagen Camper Van Lego...anyways it's Euro2012!!! ...goal germany!!...goal germany!...a Vostok Europe Expedition Trophy 2006 Limited Edition on german nato strap....
> 
> regards,
> GL


Way cool bus and watch! Never saw that Vostok before. Is the lume as good as it appears?


----------



## suzee305

What is the model number of this watch? Is it men's model?
I'm asking about the Tissot PR 100 that MicheleB and tissotgirl are wearing in this thread.
I'm new here and can't figure out how to post "reply with quote".

Thanks!


----------



## siaokia78

MicheleB said:


> Way cool bus and watch! Never saw that Vostok before. Is the lume as good as it appears?


here's a lume shot of the vostok europe







btw Vostok Europe(VE) is a watch company based in Lithuania, using russian vostok movements(newer models using japanese/swiss movements)...not the usual vostok brand we see @ the russian forum...my VE runs on a vostok 2426 movement...

regards,
GL


----------



## suzee305

I love the Tissot PR 100 that both tissotgirl and MicheleB have! What is the model number? It's the men's model, correct? 
Thanks!



MicheleB said:


> Been really quiet here lately...Tissot Classic with anchor chain bracelet. My daily wear at work, but here comes the weekend! Whoops just saw the date is off - doh! How embarrassing! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 731009


----------



## MicheleB

Another hike on a glorious Colorado Sunday! This is Flagstaff Mountain summit outside of Boulder, CO. It's fun comparing the T Touch with published elevations. I haven't had a chance to calibrate more, but will.








Here is the summit with the Rockies in the distance.


----------



## MicheleB

suzee305 said:


> I love the Tissot PR 100 that both tissotgirl and MicheleB have! What is the model number? It's the men's model, correct?
> Thanks!


Thanks!

According to Amazon where I ordered it from:
Tissot Men's T0494101105301 PR 100 Black Dial Bracelet Watch

Case diameter 38.00Case Thickness 9.00Band Material Stainless steelBand length Men's StandardBand width 19 millimeters 

Sapphire crystal for this price is pretty sweet!

Highly recommend it. It is my daily wear at work.

Happy to enable any time! ;-)


----------



## siaokia78

Max Bill Handaufzug by Junghans






euro2012, group B germany vs netherlands....goal germany!!!goal germany!!

regards,
GL


----------



## banks504

Just bought this guy:









Posted more pics in the public forum if anyone's interested:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-girard-perregaux-705926.html#post5142273


----------



## tissotgirl

Oh wow. I've been eyeballing a few Vostocks lately (because I don't have *quite* enough watches yet) and this picture may have pushed me over the edge. And to top it all off, that Lego VW is amazing!  Off to "research."

Kim


----------



## siaokia78

tissotgirl said:


> Oh wow. I've been eyeballing a few Vostocks lately (because I don't have *quite* enough watches yet) and this picture may have pushed me over the edge. And to top it all off, that Lego VW is amazing!  Off to "research."
> 
> Kim


russian vostoks are fun to collect ....i have a few in my collection....my personal preference are the hand-wind ones made during the soviet era...only have a automatic vostok that is marked made in russia ...

regards,
GL


----------



## banks504

Need something that can take a beating for a day in the quarter.

My quartz Luminox:


----------



## coastcat

siaokia78 said:


> Max Bill Handaufzug by Junghans
> View attachment 735673
> euro2012, group B germany vs netherlands....goal germany!!!goal germany!!
> 
> regards,
> GL


Oh, I've been looking at the Max Bill line... that looks fantastic and fits you perfectly. What kind of strap is that?


----------



## tissotgirl

Still this one. I keep putting other watches on but end up back with the Mini Monster.










Kim


----------



## siaokia78

coastcat said:


> Oh, I've been looking at the Max Bill line... that looks fantastic and fits you perfectly. What kind of strap is that?


it's a milanaise bracelet by Junghans. the watch originally came with a black leather strap, i requested for a change during ordering.... the strap can be found on the maxbill Handaufzug 027/3004.44 model & the maxbill Automatic 027/4002.44 model (white dials)

i chose the handaufzug (34mm) over the automatic(38mm) as i find the date window on the automatic kind of distracting.... Junghans has also released the max bill ladies quartz series @ 32.7mm.

regards,
GL


----------



## MicheleB

tissotgirl said:


> Still this one. I keep putting other watches on but end up back with the Mini Monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim


You're killing me! The wait for mine is driving me nuts and then I travel soon and it'll probably come while I am on travel making me wait even longer!


----------



## siaokia78

a Lum-Tec C2 posing inside the Lego VW Van...














wrist time...














euro2012, group B germany vs denmark....goal germany!!goal germany!

regards,
GL


----------



## MicheleB

siaokia78 said:


> a Lum-Tec C2 posing inside the Lego VW Van...
> 
> View attachment 738933
> 
> 
> regards,
> GL


That is nice lume! I like the simplicity of this watch and the size looks good. I love your wine glass too! My idea of "camping"!


----------



## john87300

My husband John, is an avid collector of french vintage watches, so I now have a few ladies ones. I've used his account to post this. This morning, for a couple of Euros he bought this for me, an Aurore, and he tells me it has a FE 233-60 15 jewel movement, so I've put aside my Belair that he posted on the Vintage Forum, for this (photos by John):


























This for the price of a beer!

Jane


----------



## Popoki Nui

Sweet!

~Sherry.



john87300 said:


> My husband John, is an avid collector of french vintage watches, so I now have a few ladies ones. I've used his account to post this. This morning, for a couple of Euros he bought this for me, an Aurore, and he tells me it has a FE 233-60 15 jewel movement, so I've put aside my Belair that he posted on the Vintage Forum, for this (photos by John):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This for the price of a beer!
> 
> Jane


----------



## Vivian886

Thanks for the specs on the "mini" Monster -- alas, it isn't really "mini" at all o| I was hoping that Seiko had come to their senses and created a more reasonably-sized 34mm/35mm Monster for us twig-wristed folks. And I do like your suggestion for the SRP197K1, but unfortunately I think it's either 36mm or 38mm, and even those sizes are too big on my 5.4 inch wrists...:-(



MicheleB said:


> You know I like this! Can't wait for mine!
> 
> Seiko 5 also known as the NEO or mini MONSTER
> 330Ft/100m
> AUTOMATIC
> Model: SNZF45K1
> It is a big watch at:
> 
> 
> Case Diameter: 42mm (Excluding Crown)
> Case Thickness: 13mm
> Bracelet width: 20mm
> Total length: 210mm
> Case Diameter: 42mm (Excluding Crown)
> Case Thickness: 13mm
> Bracelet width: 20mm
> Total length: 210mm
> 
> But I am gonna give it a try too so stay tuned.
> 
> Seiko has similar, smaller, but not too small watches such as SRP197K1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## howards4th

Very Nice Jane!
A tall pint and a cool watch both about the same price, that's my kind of watch. Your Hubbie has good taste.



john87300 said:


> My husband John, is an avid collector of french vintage watches, so I now have a few ladies ones. I've used his account to post this. This morning, for a couple of Euros he bought this for me, an Aurore, and he tells me it has a FE 233-60 15 jewel movement, so I've put aside my Belair that he posted on the Vintage Forum, for this (photos by John):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This for the price of a beer!
> 
> Jane


----------



## Popoki Nui

Lots of nice watches here lately. I haven't been on much; recently we discovered completely by accident that one of our cats has terminal cancer (not the kitty in this pic), so watches kinda suddenly seem unimportant.

This Seiko A914-5A09 hadn't seen much wrist time, so it's been on duty for several days now. From 1984:









~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Popoki Nui said:


> I haven't been on much; recently we discovered completely by accident that one of our cats has terminal cancer, so watches kinda suddenly seem unimportant.
> 
> ~Sherry.


Putting our paws together for you both!


----------



## GinGinD

I'm so sorry, Sherry. As you know, I recently lost my beloved Morgan to squamous cell carcinoma so I'm in the unfortunate position of knowing how you feel. My sympathy to you and your partner as well as your furry companion. 

Jeannie


----------



## Popoki Nui

MicheleB said:


> Putting our paws together for you both!





GinGinD said:


> I'm so sorry, Sherry. As you know, I recently lost my beloved Morgan to squamous cell carcinoma so I'm in the unfortunate position of knowing how you feel. My sympathy to you and your partner as well as your furry companion.
> 
> Jeannie


Thanks, ladies. Still in utter disbelief here

S.


----------



## coastcat

Popoki Nui said:


> Lots of nice watches here lately. I haven't been on much; recently we discovered completely by accident that one of our cats has terminal cancer (not the kitty in this pic), so watches kinda suddenly seem unimportant.


I'm so sorry.

We lost one of our cats to cancer last year - he had successful surgery and was clear for a while, but then it came back. We opted for palliative care and were able to keep him comfortable and happy for a few more months.

To stay on topic... I've been wearing this 1948 Hamilton Martin again:








I had put it aside because it needs a replacement crystal (Polywatch isn't doing the trick), but who knows when I'll ever get around to buying one, so I added the Martin back into the rotation. The dial is a bit dark with age, but I'd rather retain the character than have it refinished.

Good grief, I haven't bought a watch since mid-April... a 14k gold Hamilton Chevy Chase (circa 1932). I don't intend to buy another one until I manage to land a post-graduation job. So... sometime next decade? :-s


----------



## BeeSroe

One of two Bulova Marine Stars that I have.









Bee


----------



## Popoki Nui

Trying to distract myself waiting for the vet specialists' reports on Kona. Here's another that hasn't seen any wrist time lately (mostly because the battery quit last year!). Seiko/Pulsar Spoon cal W853 (aka the UFO...you can see why) ca 1990's:
























All the usual bells and whistles, 100m water resist, terrific dot-matrix display,etc. Hamilton-Pulsar Time Computer (of LED fame) sold the Pulsar name to Seiko when they folded as the LED era ended.

~Sherry.


----------



## BeeSroe

I've been lurking but recently de-cloaked and just wanted to say that it's such sad news about your cat. My husband and I have been done that road. 

BOT - Love the digital watches you've shown, the're awesome! I remember getting a digital way back in 1979, wish I would have known they could be repaired!


----------



## Popoki Nui

BeeSroe said:


> I've been lurking but recently de-cloaked and just wanted to say that it's such sad news about your cat. My husband and I have been done that road.
> 
> BOT - Love the digital watches you've shown, the're awesome! I remember getting a digital way back in 1979, wish I would have known they could be repaired!


Welcome, BeeSroe. I too wish I'd saved many of the watches (digital and analog/mechanical) I had in the past! Hindsight, eh? I learned to repair/restore vintage digitals out of necessity because: a) very few watchmakers wanted anything to do with them (they still don't) and b) I couldn't afford the higher-end watches way back then, so I did an end-run around the problem by finding broken ones and learning how to fix them.

Thanks for the kind words.

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Wow, I hadn't worn my beloved K-419 for a couple weeks!


----------



## BeeSroe

Just got this in, my eyes are happy!









Bee

BTW, I got to wondering what the thread WOMW stands for, I guessed that it meant "What's On My Wrist" but then I thought I'd better find out for sure.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Beauty!



coastcat said:


> Wow, I hadn't worn my beloved K-419 for a couple weeks!


----------



## siaokia78

biggest watch in my collection at the moment....Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr Limited Silver Edition(LSE) on leather nato strap 







euro2012, quarter-finals germany vs greece....goal germany!!goal germany!

regards,
GL


----------



## coastcat

siaokia78 said:


> biggest watch in my collection at the moment....Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr Limited Silver Edition(LSE) on leather nato strap
> View attachment 743703


I don't know if I'd dare to wear a watch that big (47mm, according to Steinhart's website). But then again, I did try on the Oris Regulateur Der Meistertaucher at 49mm on a dare from the salesperson, and it fit fine. Okay, it was bigger than my hand, but...

The Steinhart is a gorgeous watch, though. Love the subtle texture of the dial, and the clean pilot style!


----------



## MicheleB

Changes in latitudes. Changes in altitudes. Getting closer to sea level.


----------



## BeeSroe

A change in wear-ability for me. From the original metal band to a comfortable leather band, now I'll get some use out of my Seiko5.









Bee
I suppose it would be better if I'd change it to the correct date. LOL


----------



## coastcat

BeeSroe said:


> A change in wear-ability for me. From the original metal band to a comfortable leather band, now I'll get some use out of my Seiko5.
> 
> View attachment 745094
> 
> 
> Bee


Nice combination! I have that Seiko with the beige dial, on an olive green NATO. Great weekend watch.


----------



## BeeSroe

coastcat said:


> Nice combination! I have that Seiko with the beige dial, on an olive green NATO. Great weekend watch.


That's a very nice swap on the band! My husband and I were just looking at the beige dial one last night, I really like it and might have to add that to the collection at some point.

Bee


----------



## banks504

There's a "hands at 10 and 2!" joke in there somewhere..... I just can't _quite _find it.



coastcat said:


> Nice combination! I have that Seiko with the beige dial, on an olive green NATO. Great weekend watch.


----------



## MicheleB

banks504 said:


> There's a "hands at 10 and 2!" joke in there somewhere..... I just can't _quite _find it.


DOH!

And I thought watches couldn't drive!


----------



## coastcat

LOL! Hmm, most of my watch photos were taken while in a car, come to think of it, except for this one which was taken on a car:










Anyway, this Seiko 5 came on a beige fabric strap which was itchy when dry, unpleasantly soggy when wet. Thank goodness for NATOs. I really need to try wearing a bracelet regularly. The Seiko chrono (hi cat!) came with a strap and a bracelet, but I haven't gotten around to having the bracelet sized. I don't have the tools... yet.


----------



## BeeSroe

Here's my other Bulova Marine Star, the extra link just came in so that makes it what's on my wrist. I love the waffle effect in the center of the dial and even though it's not a large watch the darker hands make it easier to read.


----------



## Popoki Nui

I've been wearing my G-7800P the last few days:








Not really thinking much about watches lately; our cat Kona goes in for abdominal surgery tomorrow to remove the tumor. Long story, but the best radiologists and oncologists have not been able to determine what type of cancer he has, nor if he has cancer at all. Just a large mass which needs to be removed and sent off in it's entirety for analysis. We are scared as hell.

In an effort to try to decompress a little, I made the rounds of my watchmaker friends up in town, and got this Seiko M421-5010 from one:
















Another watchmaker friend had this Seiko H357-5060 which he is going to service for me:
SEIKO - H357-5060 - Digi-Ana - Vintage Digital Watch - DigitalWatchLibrary.com

But mostly, I just hope Kona pulls through surgery and is with us for many more years.

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

I blame this watch on tropical storm Debby which forced me to be inside shopping instead of out on the Florida beaches while on vacation! Got this at a Movado outlet store and no other on line prices could come close - it is discontinued so not many shots. This model (31mm dia) comes in white and orange dials, larger sizes and a rubber strap. I tried all the colors and sizes and preferred this one's look. I have been looking for a wavy dial diver. I tried a Momentum and wasn't for me. The Omega is just too pricey and I love the Christopher Ward C60, but it is just too big. Apparently this watch has multiple gaskets and is a 200M real diver. Good lume. So this watch will be called "Debby"! Very happy with Debby!


Width:32 mm without crownWater Resistance:200 m (660 feet)
Crystal:Sapphire Crystal Scratch ResistantThickness:9 mmCase Back:Screw-Down ClosedCase Length with Lugs:38 mm















Added shot with hopefully the last of Trop Storm Debby.


----------



## siaokia78

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical H69519733 on nato strap 







euro2012, semi-finals germany vs italy....goal germany!!goal germany!

regards,
GL


----------



## Nicky J

My Omega Ladymatic is today's wear!

Regards

Nicky


----------



## BeeSroe

Doing my part for the ecology.


----------



## coastcat

Nicky J said:


> View attachment 751146


Hmm, the WUS forum software needs a new emoticon for "stares open-mouthed, drooling slightly, before falling over in a dead faint". What's the vintage on that Ladymatic?


----------



## Nicky J

4 months old! It is the current 85049882 model with the Si14 8520 movement. 















A beautiful timepiece..


----------



## Nicky J

This is my lateat addition which I'm so enthralled with! Quality mid range watch and very good value for money IMO.
Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm


----------



## siaokia78

vintage seamaster cosmic








regards,
GL


----------



## banks504

Just got this old lady back from the doctor!









Before pics here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/1950s-girard-perregaux-715385.html#post5211896


----------



## MicheleB

Happy Independence Day to those it applies to!


----------



## coastcat

Somehow, the day which celebrates the conceptual founding of this melting pot of a country merits a frankenwatch...









My part Coburn (case), part "might be an Orson, can't really tell since the Hamilton catalogs used line drawings" (dial and hands).

PK
who is, in true American fashion, a Japanese-Irish-English mix married to an Irish-Dane


----------



## Popoki Nui

Lovely watches here lately. I haven't been in the mindset to post since we lost Kona, sorry.Maybe later.


Sherry.


----------



## tissotgirl

Popoki Nui said:


> Lovely watches here lately. I haven't been in the mindset to post since we lost Kona, sorry.Maybe later.
> 
> Sherry.


Oh no, I was wondering how Kona was doing but didn't want to bother you. I'm so sorry for your loss. It's truly amazing how huge of a space in our hearts such a physically small creature can inhabit. My hugs, thoughts and prayers to you and your family.

Kim


----------



## GinGinD

All my sympathy to you, Sherry. Having lost my beloved Morgan in March I also understand how painful this is for you. Please know I will be thinking of you all.

Jeannie


----------



## steph86

So sorry for your loss...I'm sure Kona had a wonderful life with you...



Popoki Nui said:


> Lovely watches here lately. I haven't been in the mindset to post since we lost Kona, sorry.Maybe later.
> 
> Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Popoki Nui said:


> Lovely watches here lately. I haven't been in the mindset to post since we lost Kona, sorry.Maybe later.


Oh Sherry, I'm so sorry.


----------



## BeeSroe

Popoki Nui said:


> Lovely watches here lately. I haven't been in the mindset to post since we lost Kona, sorry.Maybe later.
> 
> Sherry.


Much sympathy going out to you for the loss of your meow companion and friend.

Bee


----------



## BeeSroe

Beater is as beater does, this beater does nicely.









Bee


----------



## Popoki Nui

Thank you, all. Your words are comforting. It is indeed amazing how large and painful a void is left by the loss of such a comparatively small creature. It will take us a very long time to come to terms with Kona's illness and passing.

For watches I've just grabbed whichever watch was handy from the collection, mostly G-Shocks or quartz analogs; didn't really have the inclination to wind and set a mechanical.

Last weekend was a long weekend for Canada Day; we just had to make an effort to get out of the house and try to regain some sense of normality, so we went back-roading and geocaching. I used my WS4 this time:
















No doubt it's big, but despite it's size (50x45x15mm), I'm continually surprised at how small and light it wears.

Last couple of days I've been wearing my 70's Seiko 6005, cal 6139:









Life goes on, I suppose...

~Sherry.


----------



## banks504

Late with my condolences, but I am really very sorry to hear of your loss. Best wishes.


----------



## alicek

I've been admiring your collections and had been wanting to post mine but was too lazy to a) register at WUS and b) take pictures of my watches. I was only marginally successful at taking pics of the small ones with my phone. I'll try to get better pictures with my camera, but here they are for now.
Tissot Visodate







Eterna Matic (so small can't get a good pic)







and Omega Ladymatic


----------



## Popoki Nui

Another vintage enthusiast! :-! Very nice watches. Welcome!

~Sherry.



alicek said:


> I've been admiring your collections and had been wanting to post mine but was too lazy to a) register at WUS and b) take pictures of my watches. I was only marginally successful at taking pics of the small ones with my phone. I'll try to get better pictures with my camera, but here they are for now.
> Tissot Visodate
> View attachment 756468
> 
> Eterna Matic (so small can't get a good pic)
> View attachment 756472
> 
> and Omega Ladymatic
> View attachment 756474


----------



## MicheleB

alicek said:


> I've been admiring your collections and had been wanting to post mine but was too lazy to a) register at WUS and b) take pictures of my watches. I was only marginally successful at taking pics of the small ones with my phone. I'll try to get better pictures with my camera, but here they are for now.
> Tissot Visodate
> 
> Eterna Matic (so small can't get a good pic)
> 
> and Omega Ladymatic


Welcome! Stay awhile! That wasn't so hard now was it?


----------



## Nicky J

Omega De Ville, which was my Dad's - so very dear to me.


----------



## alicek

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. It's true I'm a vintage fan but I do have one new watch in my collection. 
Here are the last two of my collection that I have in my possession at the moment
Seiko Arctura







Westclox


----------



## coastcat

alicek said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. It's true I'm a vintage fan but I do have one new watch in my collection.


It's okay, you're allowed to have a few modern watches. Just a few, though. :-d Really nice collection!

It's 95 degrees with a heat index of 106. If I wore a watch today, it might fuse to my wrist as soon as I stepped outside. Had one of my modern watches on yesterday, though:


----------



## BeeSroe

I saw a watch similar to this one on another forum that someone got for their recent anniversary. I have to admit I sort of fell for it and even more so now that it's on my wrist today!









Bee


----------



## tissotgirl

I haven't been posting because I'm *still* wearing the Mini Monster. This has to be some kind of record for me. I never could get the stock metal bracelet to fit confortably so I had it on my leather Gunny strap, which I love.










Then I realized that with it being summer I'm going to get thrown in a pool/lake & wreck the leather strap so I ordered a rubber Momentum strap from our local dive shop. (I tried a cheap rubber strap but it got SO linty & dirty that I couldn't stand it and off it went to another watch.) Much better and it smells like vanilla too!










One day I wore old faithful, an SNFX05 but, due to no fault of its own, it didn't last long.










Yesterday I won an Evilbay auction for some leather NATOs so I'm excited to try those when they get here.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Kim


----------



## BeeSroe

Kim, I really like that Seiko 5 with the "graph paper grid" face!

Bee


----------



## MicheleB

tissotgirl said:


> Then I realized that with it being summer I'm going to get thrown in a pool/lake & wreck the leather strap so I ordered a rubber Momentum strap from our local dive shop. (I tried a cheap rubber strap but it got SO linty & dirty that I couldn't stand it and off it went to another watch.) Much better and it smells like vanilla too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim


You are so SURE you're going to get thrown into some water you had to get another strap? That's a a good one! Looks like I need to start all over to get a White Neo Monster which never arrived after over a month waiting, but hope to join the club soon!


----------



## siaokia78

found this soviet era Rateka(Paкéтa)braille watch in a junk shop over the weekend...







a little cleaning and added a strap...
















regards,
GL


----------



## coastcat

siaokia78 said:


> found this soviet era Rateka(Paкéтa)braille watch in a junk shop over the weekend...
> View attachment 760044


I love this watch! The numeral font, the cushion case - and Braille! Any idea how old this is?


----------



## siaokia78

coastcat said:


> I love this watch! The numeral font, the cushion case - and Braille! Any idea how old this is?


thanks, it's an export model made in the 1970s.... 

regards,
GL


----------



## tissotgirl

Thanks, Bee! That was my first auto & I'm pretty attached to it even if it is being neglected right now.

And Michele, change wife to husband, shave the beard and this could be me.  (I did not make this, I just love it)










Kim


----------



## tissotgirl

I got bored the other night & decided to figure out how to make a leather Zulu strap. It turned out okay, I won't be heartbroken if it gets wet though.










Then this morning I decided to try making a two piece strap and I'm pretty happy with this one for a first try. (same leather because I'm using an old leather jacket)










And I'm still wearing the mini Monster. Hope everyone is having a good Friday the 13th!

Kim


----------



## MicheleB

I'd hate to see what you can do when you are NOT bored! You couldn't wait for the zulu's could ya? Looks good and comfy (soft) too.

My white monster finally got here (paid for May 29),but it went straight to the jeweler to be resized. Pics tomorrow I hope. Yeah I'll probably want another band too! Rubber and leather too - just like my big sis Tissotgirl!



tissotgirl said:


> I got bored the other night & decided to figure out how to make a leather Zulu strap. It turned out okay, I won't be heartbroken if it gets wet though.
> 
> Then this morning I decided to try making a two piece strap and I'm pretty happy with this one for a first try. (same leather because I'm using an old leather jacket)
> 
> And I'm still wearing the mini Monster. Hope everyone is having a good Friday the 13th!
> 
> Kim


----------



## tissotgirl

Yay! Michele's Monster is finally here! That took FOREVER. We are going to require many pictures. )


----------



## MicheleB

YAY! Seiko White Mini/Neo Monster is now on my wrist! Was sent from Singapore first time and never made it. Second time sent DHL - seller made it right readily so no complaints and thanks to Tissotgirl for being a sounding board. Will exercise more caution next time and pay for better tracking.

I like it a lot! The watch is heavy and big, but not too much. I wanted to experiment to see how large a watch I could stand and whether I have the patience for an automatic that doesn't hand wind. It is a neat dial. The smooth second hand sweep is cool. The bracelet sizing is a big question for me. Right now it is very snug and it is maxed on the micro settings and I think putting a whole link back in may be too much, but I may have to try it to confirm. My jeweler in Boulder is awesome and will resize as much as I want! It is a very high end place Walters and Hogsett with many Rolexes and diamonds but they treat me and my low budget stuff with respect and to repay them I did a positive review in yelp.com. It is a heavy watch so I don't want it too loose and flopping around, but I don't want a watch indentation on my skin either. Will feel different in summer vs. winter too! Maybe I wear the bracelet in winter and leather or rubber in summer, but looks like an alternate band is in the future. My wrist is 6.25".


----------



## steph86

Looks good!



MicheleB said:


> YAY! Seiko White Mini/Neo Monster is now on my wrist! Was sent from Singapore first time and never made it. Second time sent DHL - seller made it right readily so no complaints and thanks to Tissotgirl for being a sounding board. Will exercise more caution next time and pay for better tracking.
> 
> I like it a lot! The watch is heavy and big, but not too much. I wanted to experiment to see how large a watch I could stand and whether I have the patience for an automatic that doesn't hand wind. It is a neat dial. The smooth second hand sweep is cool. The bracelet sizing is a big question for me. Right now it is very snug and it is maxed on the micro settings and I think putting a whole link back in may be too much, but I may have to try it to confirm. My jeweler in Boulder is awesome and will resize as much as I want! It is a very high end place Walters and Hogsett with many Rolexes and diamonds but they treat me and my low budget stuff with respect and to repay them I did a positive review in yelp.com. It is a heavy watch so I don't want it too loose and flopping around, but I don't want a watch indentation on my skin either. Will feel different in summer vs. winter too! Maybe I wear the bracelet in winter and leather or rubber in summer, but looks like an alternate band is in the future. My wrist is 6.25".
> 
> View attachment 763773
> View attachment 763775


----------



## siaokia78

eco-drive on a matching nato strap....
















regards,
GL


----------



## MicheleB

The white monster with bracelet readjusted again. It is tough to get a good fit with this thing. Was way too tight. Now too loose, but I may have some micro adjustment left just need to find a pin. Momentum rubber strap enroute now.

Mural in back is along my evening walk route depicting the buffalo/bison of Colorado.


----------



## GinGinD

The Monster looks great on you, Michele.

Jeannie


----------



## MicheleB

GinGinD said:


> The Monster looks great on you, Michele.
> 
> Jeannie


Thanks Jeannie! I think I got the bracelet tweaked right too now, but it is amazing how much difference temperature can make to the fit. Fun watch and it IS a monster, but not unreasonable even for my twigs!


----------



## MicheleB

siaokia78 said:


> eco-drive on a matching nato strap....
> 
> regards,
> GL


That is a GREAT match! Nice!


----------



## MicheleB

Sure has been quiet this weekend. Went for another hike in Rocky Mountain National Park...Lake Ouzel.


----------



## coastcat

MicheleB said:


> Sure has been quiet this weekend. Went for another hike in Rocky Mountain National Park...Lake Ouzel.


It's been too bleeping hot & humid to wear watches! I wore my Stowa on Thursday evening (dinner with friends), but otherwise my wrists have been bare most of the time. This would have been a great time to wear one of my dainty little vintage Hamiltons, but my watch tan line looks ridiculous - all that pale skin engulfing a wee 18mm case...


----------



## MicheleB

coastcat said:


> It's been too bleeping hot & humid to wear watches! I wore my Stowa on Thursday evening (dinner with friends), but otherwise my wrists have been bare most of the time. This would have been a great time to wear one of my dainty little vintage Hamiltons, but my watch tan line looks ridiculous - all that pale skin engulfing a wee 18mm case...


That's why I go to the mountains where it is cooler and I can wear my watches! ;-)


----------



## MicheleB

Another hike today to Lake Isabelle. Glorious spot in the Indian Peaks Wilderness area. It was at least 15-20 degrees cooler than Denver/Boulder, but we did get thunderstorm, rain and hail toward the end of the end - it was forecasted too!

Wearing the Monster was plenty cool for me there.


----------



## heisner

Have been lurking here for a while and finally decided to post something.
Seiko Aviator on the summer strap


----------



## coastcat

Let's hear it for the Seiko 5 Type B dials!










Love the red & tan NATO, it looks great with the dial.


----------



## MicheleB

heisner said:


> Have been lurking here for a while and finally decided to post something.
> Seiko Aviator on the summer strap


YAY! Welcome aboard! I like the strap watch combo. Colorful and fun!


----------



## Popoki Nui

heisner said:


> Have been lurking here for a while and finally decided to post something.
> Seiko Aviator on the summer strap


Welcome!

~Sherry.


----------



## banks504

Back in the game with my vintage Omega. Missed the last few weeks with pneumonia.... ugh, I do NOT recommend it.


----------



## Rosecampion

Finally got a photo of my new watch. Hamilton Lady Jazzmaster with mother of pearl dial and a few little diamonds. Who knew I'd love such a fancy watch?


----------



## siaokia78

a 40 year old junghans olympic (junghans was the official timekeeper for the Munich Olympic Games in 1972)









regards,
GL


----------



## MicheleB

banks504 said:


> Back in the game with my vintage Omega. Missed the last few weeks with pneumonia.... ugh, I do NOT recommend it.


YAY! Welcome back! We missed you!


----------



## MicheleB

Biking today with the Tissot T Touch. Whew it's hot here!


----------



## Nicky J

My latest addition - Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 37mm H32455555


----------



## MicheleB

Hike today with Oezel Falls in Rocky Mountain National Park in back and altitude mode on Tissot. Published altitude is 9,366' for comparison but that's to top of falls where I did not go! Did not have a GPS to cross check, but it sure is fun to play with this watch. Beautiful 2.7 mile hike.


----------



## banks504

Have had a hard time taking this off ever since it got here:


----------



## MicheleB

banks504 said:


> Have had a hard time taking this off ever since it got here:
> 
> View attachment 777525


Well yeah I can see why! Saweet!


----------



## Popoki Nui

MicheleB said:


> Well yeah I can see why! Saweet!


Ya...no kidding!! Beauty!

~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Couple of pics: we spent the last several days at Long Beach BC, here on Vancouver Island. My partner enjoys reading on the beach, while I...like a fat old walrus...enjoy getting in the surf like I'm still 30 (and I haven't been 30 in a VERY long time). So a couple of obligatory watch-in-the-surf pics:

Ca 1990 Zodiac SeaWolf:









G-Shock GLX5600XA Hawaiian limited edition:









The surf was great, I didn't drown, and the watches performed perfectly. All good!

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Popoki Nui said:


> Couple of pics: we spent the last several days at Long Beach BC, here on Vancouver Island. My partner enjoys reading on the beach, while I...like a fat old walrus...enjoy getting in the surf like I'm still 30 (and I haven't been 30 in a VERY long time). So a couple of obligatory watch-in-the-surf pics:
> 
> Ca 1990 Zodiac SeaWolf:
> 
> G-Shock GLX5600XA Hawaiian limited edition:
> 
> The surf was great, I didn't drown, and the watches performed perfectly. All good!
> 
> ~Sherry.


You got some guts girl! I would not have one inch of skin exposed in those frigid waters!

Ride on!


----------



## banks504

It's just so hot down here...

But I can't go without a watch!


----------



## Popoki Nui

MicheleB said:


> You got some guts girl! I would not have one inch of skin exposed in those frigid waters!
> 
> Ride on!


 Honestly, the water isn't really that cold...about 16C/61F from May through October. No hood or gloves needed, just a 3 or 4mm surf wetsuit and booties (mostly for foot protection against seashells in the sand). When you're working hard swimming out and surfing back, it's a very pleasant temperature. Winter water temps are another matter...


----------



## BeeSroe

I'm killin' time. 









Bee


----------



## tissotgirl

For this fantastic Friday I'm wearing the Momentum M1 with full lume dial on nylon.










Kim


----------



## Nicky J

Latest addition


----------



## siaokia78

Orient Automatic GMT (CFE04002W)








regards,
GL


----------



## Popoki Nui

A few from this past week's rotation:
Momentum Atlas in the lake:

















Two new acquisitions!
Seiko H461-5019 digi-ana ca 1985. A little internal cleaning/adjusting and it spooled right up:









Seiko H367-5050 digi-ana from 1981. Went into one of my watchmakers' shop for a couple of straps; saw this beaut and bought it on the spot:









Been rocking this Pulsar Time Computer P4 Executive a lot lately; one of my favorite Pulsar designs:









Cheers!
~Sherry.


----------



## ShellyAE

Relaxing on the couch...I almost always have my hammy on....I'm currently saving for the silver faced one...I tried it on the other day...


----------



## rambutan

Hi 
I'm so happy that there is ladies in the world that love watches like me. Here is a picture from Norway of me and my Omega .


----------



## MicheleB

Yep this one is definitely on my wish list!

Here's memories of today's hike in Button Rock Preserve near near Lyons, CO.

One shot with Tissot altimeter reading at hike summit overlooking lake






built by Button Rock Dam and other is at the outflow pipe of the dam at the bottom.







I am so blessed to live in such a beautiful place and enjoying it all before winter!


----------



## rambutan

Yesterday's








Today's


----------



## tissotgirl

I recently bought this Momentum Storm II and I've been referring to it as the Monster Mover, since it's the only watch that's convinced me to finally take off the Mini Monster! So far I'm loving the Storm, looks good, has a screw down crown and seems incredibly solid.










Kim


----------



## tissotgirl

Hello, my name is Kim and I have a watch addiction. I got the Storm II a few weeks ago and told myself I was banned from buying watches for a while. Then last night I looked on our local version of Craigslist and there was a Sawtooth for $100! I'd never even seen a Sawtooth in the wild, much less for sale around here. I knew it would likely be too big for me but figured if I didn't like it I could always sell it. And now I have it. The rubber strap was huge so I threw it on a leather Zulu and I quite like it. And I should really change my name to Seikogirl or something a bit more appropriate, lol.










Happy weekend, everyone!
Kim

Oh, and NOW I'm banned! ;o)


----------



## coastcat

tissotgirl said:


> Hello, my name is Kim and I have a watch addiction. I got the Storm II a few weeks ago and told myself I was banned from buying watches for a while. Then last night I looked on our local version of Craigslist and there was a Sawtooth for $100! I'd never even seen a Sawtooth in the wild, much less for sale around here. I knew it would likely be too big for me but figured if I didn't like it I could always sell it. And now I have it. The rubber strap was huge so I threw it on a leather Zulu and I quite like it. And I should really change my name to Seikogirl or something a bit more appropriate, lol.
> 
> Oh, and NOW I'm banned! ;o)


Waiting for the next "new watch" post from Kim in 3... 2... 1...

:-d

I haven't been posting because I've been wearing my Type-B beige Seiko every day for the last couple weeks! Geez, I should at least get a new NATO for it for the sake of variety.


----------



## MicheleB

tissotgirl said:


> Hello, my name is Kim and I have a watch addiction. I got the Storm II a few weeks ago and told myself I was banned from buying watches for a while. Then last night I looked on our local version of Craigslist and there was a Sawtooth for $100! I'd never even seen a Sawtooth in the wild, much less for sale around here. I knew it would likely be too big for me but figured if I didn't like it I could always sell it. And now I have it. The rubber strap was huge so I threw it on a leather Zulu and I quite like it. And I should really change my name to Seikogirl or something a bit more appropriate, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy weekend, everyone!
> Kim
> 
> Oh, and NOW I'm banned! ;o)


Yeah right "banned"!

Looks great - love the bright blue. You HAD to do it - too good to pass up!

Out for a hike today in Rocky Mt National Park near Lake Odessa.

Trying to get this watch calibrated - seemed to be 300ft short today according to an iphone app. It read 10,253 and I think it was actually around 10,700 ft.


----------



## siaokia78

dinosaurs fighting over a tudor mini-sub....







my 5 year old nephew is crazy over dinosaurs at the moment, so i ended up buying him a few....and now they are attacking my watches...







.......







i spent the past 12 hours building this lego sopwith camel bi-plane (10226) to 'distract' myself from looking at more watches....







back to where a watch should be...on the wrist...

regards,
GL


----------



## GinGinD

The dinosaurs are great! Nice change from the usual WRUW.

Jeannie


----------



## QUEORK

Hello all, this is my first post. I own a company that manufactures products made from high end cork fabric and I am dying to do watches. I have a friend with a NATO strap on her atch who asked me to manufacture the straps and am thinking this might be a good start. I am looking to see if there would be an interest in this type of cork fabric product. To give you an idea of the look here is a photo of belts we do.


----------



## rambutan

Hello 
I felt like introducing myself too. I've been on this forum nearly a year, but just as a lurker. I'm from Norway and there we have a forum like this, but I'm the only girl there. 

So when I found out that there is other with my addiction witch are women, I was overjoyed!! 

It started with Seiko's and pretty much escalated from that. After buying my omega PO chrono ladies, (I've posted a picture here) my collection took a new turn from very large to smaller watches, really a strange one... 
I think some of the reasons is my small wrists and hands. So now the sizes from 37-40mm is my comfort zone.

Anyway, these days I'm waiting for my Sinn U200 to arrive. 
And then I have to refilling my watch account for a loooong time.

I hope you all can excuse me for my poor English. 










Regards 
MK

Fra mobilen


----------



## tissotgirl

Photobucket is eating my pictures. I shall try again. WOMW for yesterday was the Sawtooth, got in some good lawn chair time.










Ki


----------



## rambutan

tissotgirl said:


> Photobucket is eating my pictures. I shall try again. WOMW for yesterday was the Sawtooth, got in some good lawn chair time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ki


Cool!!

But why is it so hard to upload pictures?

Some of my pictures shows but not in different places like tapatalk etc..

Fra mobilen


----------



## MicheleB

tissotgirl said:


> Photobucket is eating my pictures. I shall try again. WOMW for yesterday was the Sawtooth, got in some good lawn chair time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ki


WHOA! I didn't know it had waves on the dial! I am in love now! No not again! Curse you!


----------



## jr3352

I can't stop wearing my Longines since I changed out the strap. Long time stalker, first time posting. I've enjoyed reading and seeing all of the other beautiful watch pictures.


----------



## ShellyAE

Finally have the silver pan europ! I can hardly take it off! Now to get ahold of the black one  I'm obsessed!


----------



## rambutan

A beautiful day with my bicycle and it seems like the omega just being stuck.  Happy Weekend to you all! :-!


----------



## Nhwhazup




----------



## steph86

Really like this strap - what type is it?



rambutan said:


> Hi
> I'm so happy that there is ladies in the world that love watches like me. Here is a picture from Norway of me and my Omega .


----------



## rambutan

Hi
Thank you, it's a Hirsch Liberty strap.


----------



## MicheleB

jr3352 said:


> I can't stop wearing my Longines since I changed out the strap. Long time stalker, first time posting. I've enjoyed reading and seeing all of the other beautiful watch pictures.
> View attachment 800215


Welcome! Really classy!


----------



## MicheleB

Another weekend, another couple of hikes. Forgot to take my traditional shot on the Saturday hike, so this is from Sunday. Rocky Mountain National Park a gorgeous and one of my favorites spots now - Mills Lake. I love how this shot shows the pinkish reflection of the dial.






Getting closer calibration now. The book says the lake is at 9955 ft elevation.


----------



## banks504

Luminox for Hurricane prep!


----------



## rambutan

MicheleB said:


> Another weekend, another couple of hikes. Forgot to take my traditional shot on the Saturday hike, so this is from Sunday. Rocky Mountain National Park a gorgeous and one of my favorites spots now - Mills Lake. I love how this shot shows the pinkish reflection of the dial.
> View attachment 803196
> Getting closer calibration now. The book says the lake is at 9955 ft elevation.


Wow, really beautiful landscape and cool watch! 
It actually looks like you are in Norway. 










Fra mobilen


----------



## jr3352

wore my blue kirium today....felt like it was going to be a blue day


----------



## MicheleB

banks504 said:


> View attachment 804017
> 
> 
> Luminox for Hurricane prep!


Hang in there in NOLA!


----------



## Popoki Nui

MicheleB said:


> Hang in there in NOLA!


+1. Stay safe down there!

~Sherry.


----------



## rambutan

Popoki Nui said:


> +1. Stay safe down there!
> 
> ~Sherry.


 +2

Fra mobilen


----------



## siaokia78

Dievas Voyageur GMT....








regards,
GL


----------



## Nhwhazup

Newbie with watch fetish. I was happily wearing a Rado medium sized watch every day for the last 12 years. Then I went to a different AD to get the battery changed as my previous guy went out of business. The AD actually screwed up the whole watch but it didn't show up until I got moisture under the crystal 6 months after the battery was changed. Ended up ruining the dial with moisture related stains. My local watch restorer told me the AD had also messed up the whole crystal where it attached to the case and a whole new case would be needed to do a full repair. With all the problems and being 12 years old, I went in search for a new watch. I tried on many different brands but kept coming back to the Rado's. I love their unique styling, sleek and thin which makes them an extremely comfortable watch to wear. I did purchase a couple of new watches but keep going back to this Rado - it just feels good.


----------



## rambutan

My new Sinn arrived today!! :-!
Happy Girl!! 









It's a Sinn U200 
37mm
WR 2000m/200bar
Made out of the same material as U-boat steel. So it's very scratch-resistant
And many other specs. b-)


----------



## jr3352

I've got my lucky Tissot on today....hope everyone is enjoying their Friday.


----------



## BeeSroe

This is the mate to the Pulsar Chronograph that I posted last. The crystal has its issues but I still love wearing it.









Bee


----------



## MicheleB

BeeSroe said:


> This is the mate to the Pulsar Chronograph that I posted last. The crystal has its issues but I still love wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 808136
> 
> 
> Bee


I love that classic vintage look!


----------



## MicheleB

At the summit of Pikes Peak in Colorado today. A 14K footer you can drive to or take a tram. Beautiful views for me and the Tissot T-Touch.


----------



## MicheleB

White Monster took a hike in Rocky Mountain National Park today along the trail passing by 4 alpine lakes - Lks Bear, Helene, Odessa and Fern. Notchtop Mountain is in the background. Wow! What a glorious day!


----------



## MicheleB

jr3352 said:


> I've got my lucky Tissot on today....hope everyone is enjoying their Friday.
> View attachment 807824


OK I'll bite...why is it lucky?


----------



## jr3352

it's the watch I wear to all of my interviews....and anything new that I'm trying out. It always seems to work out, when I have my tissot on.


----------



## rambutan

Today's 
My Sinn and I ready to go on a bicycle ride.









Fra mobilen


----------



## steph86

This one...again!


----------



## MicheleB

I like the furball next to the watch too!


----------



## tissotgirl

I love how we all wear such a variety of watches. It really opens your eyes to different options. 

Ive been mostly wearing my Momentum Storm II but the Mini Monster snuck back on for a few days there.










And for some really exciting news, my dad got a his dream watch! I've been trying to convince him that he does indeed deserve it and when his latest bloodwork came back showing no remaining traces of cancer, we went shopping and he got his dream Tag! This is our 'Eff you, cancer' WOMW.










It makes me so happy to see how happy he is when he looks at it. And our salesman at Birks was great, if you're reading this (since we discussed WUS) thank you! 

Kim


----------



## MicheleB

tissotgirl said:


> I love how we all wear such a variety of watches. It really opens your eyes to different options.
> 
> Ive been mostly wearing my Momentum Storm II but the Mini Monster snuck back on for a few days there.
> 
> And for some really exciting news, my dad got a his dream watch! I've been trying to convince him that he does indeed deserve it and when his latest bloodwork came back showing no remaining traces of cancer, we went shopping and he got his dream Tag! This is our 'Eff you, cancer' WOMW.
> 
> It makes me so happy to see how happy he is when he looks at it. And our salesman at Birks was great, if you're reading this (since we discussed WUS) thank you!
> 
> Kim


I LOVE this story! So happy for your Dad and that you could share something special to celebrate. Will drink a toast to his good health with Tissot's l'il sis which I happened to be wearing today!


----------



## heisner

Just arrived in the post, Seiko 7005-8022


Nato is a temporary solution but actually looks better than I expected


----------



## rambutan

Beautiful story Kim!! 

Very nice Seiko

Early this morning with my nephew









Fra mobilen


----------



## siaokia78

Azimuth Back In Time(BIT) limited brown edition 2009 - tells time in the anti-clockwise direction...and its automatic...collected this from a very nice seller a few hours ago... 






time is read as 7.51(am/pm)







time = 8.02(am/pm)

regards,
GL


----------



## heisner

siaokia78 said:


> Azimuth Back In Time(BIT)


I love the concept!


----------



## steph86

Thanks! Her name is Chrissie...and as far as I can tell, she's not really into watches.;-)


MicheleB said:


> I like the furball next to the watch too!


----------



## MicheleB

Headed for a ferry ride with my Bichon on my lap next to the Neo Monster.


----------



## heisner

Two white monsters


----------



## MicheleB

heisner said:


> Two white monsters


Yes! You got it!

Today we're at sea level mostly. That's where I belong! Port Angeles, Washington. Straits of Juan de Fuca and Vancouver Is, British Columbia way off in the distance.


----------



## MicheleB

After living in Colorado for the past few months, I really needed the Pacific to re-infuse saltwater into my bloodstream. Ahhhhhh.. a beautiful day in Port Angeles, WA along the Straits of Juan de Fuca.


----------



## Nicky J

Like to share my collection






























































Love the wonderful world of watches!

Nicky


----------



## coastcat

And a fantastic collection it is! I'm so head over heels for that Ladymatic.


----------



## coastcat

Summer in D.C. is unpleasant much of the time. It's hot and humid and sticky and just generally makes you thankful for air conditioning and iced tea. Now it's September and that means early autumn weather. It's magnificent. I can drop the top on the convertible and bask in the sunshine (or moonbeams).

It's also time to switch to autumnal watches:










I still need to replace the crystal on this 1948 Hamilton Martin, but it's not nearly as rough as it might look in this photo! It's a sunny day, lots of reflection.


----------



## heisner

Autumn here as well. Brr, it's cold outside in the morning.


----------



## MicheleB

Summer still here in Seattle with temp in the 80's during the day, blackberries ripe for pickin and leaves just starting to turn color. Leaving Seattle bound for Boulder, CO so at Sea-Tac airport with newest addition Tag Heuer diver. When this watch came out in the 80's I loved it then forgot about it. Found it on the Bay recently. It's smaller than my current trend, but I love it and diversity is good.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Neat! That's my place, off in the distance! Didja see me waving? ;-)

~Sherry.



MicheleB said:


> Yes! You got it!
> 
> Today we're at sea level mostly. That's where I belong! Port Angeles, Washington. Straits of Juan de Fuca and Vancouver Is, British Columbia way off in the distance.
> 
> View attachment 819936


----------



## Popoki Nui

Lots of great watches and posts here recently! I've been too busy to post lately; enjoying our seemingly-endless summer, hosting many astronomy-outreach events, and in the middle of it all my eldest cat Tiki had a CVA/TIA/stroke of some kind. That kind of diverted my attention from everything, watches included. Still enjoying your posts, though! 

Cheers,
Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Took my KonTiki for a swim today;

























September here is great. Kids are back in school so the beaches are empty, sun and water is still warm...no one around to wonder why this crazy woman is taking pics of her watch in the water...

~
Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

haven't been rotating my watches recently....

the mini-sub @ work...







a panda wearing a milguass...








regards,
GL


----------



## MicheleB

Popoki Nui said:


> Took my KonTiki for a swim today;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September here is great. Kids are back in school so the beaches are empty, sun and water is still warm...no one around to wonder why this crazy woman is taking pics of her watch in the water...
> 
> ~
> Sherry.


With a name like Kon Tiki, you should be in Hawaii enjoying that watch shouldn't you? ;-)


----------



## MicheleB

Fall in the US Rockies is lovely, but I learned the Fall here is really mostly yellowing Aspens and not the multi-spectral colors I am used to. Still gorgeous and peaking or past in some cases. Took the T-Touch out for the drive. The chapel to the right is St Malo a lovely chapel in a beautiful setting near Estes Park/Allenspark if you know the area. The peak is Mount Meeker (13.8K ft) second only to Long's Peak in the state.


----------



## coastcat

Another lovely early-autumn day in DC and that means popping the top of the convertible. This might not have been a great idea because I always end up grinning like an idiot while driving it; I had two wisdom teeth pulled out on Wednesday so grinning is a wee bit painful. Oh well, it all balances out! Grabbed my old standby, the '61 Hamilton K419:


----------



## coastcat

Looks like a damp, cool weekend ahead. This morning, however, it's rather pleasant and sunny. Stowa time!


----------



## MicheleB

Did a hike in Boulder, CO today with a bit of freezing rain and was too cold to stop long enough to take pics (actually I forgot to). Reminded me of my home in Seattle though so I loved it. Warming up inside with a favorite Fall brew.


----------



## rambutan

Tomorrow I'll wear my speedmaster.


----------



## coastcat

Love that close-up of the Speedy dial!

It's a gray day so I dug out the 18mm late-1950s Vista:


----------



## MicheleB

This was yesterday's hiking watch. We went from freezing rain and 30's to warm sunny and 60's in 24 hrs. This hike was at Anne U. White trail not too far from Boulder.


----------



## rmyin

I just wanted to say you ladies have some wonderful time pieces... wow! I did post a "buying a watch for gf thread..." one of many many now. But after seeing this thread, I know I came to the right place... Absolutely beautiful watches worn by I am certain equally beautiful ladies...


----------



## MicheleB

A little quiet here so posting my daily wear Tissot with daily wear uniform yesterday. Although date is off I did wear this on Oct 11.


----------



## coastcat

Ah, early autumn continues to be excellent driving weather. I've been sticking with my buddy Martin for the last few days:









I keep forgetting to break out the Dremel tool so I can remove the immobile spring bar from my Cedric. I've got new spring bars, a nice strap... just have to stop being lazy and start being selectively destructive.


----------



## rambutan

The snow is just around the corner here in the north.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Last week or so, alternating between:
















(1950 Tudor Oyster Explorer)

And:
















(1975 Orient King Diver)

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Sherry, have you posted that Orient before? I don't remember seeing it - love it!


----------



## Popoki Nui

coastcat said:


> Sherry, have you posted that Orient before? I don't remember seeing it - love it!


Thanks, yes...I've posted (probably _ad nauseum_ ;-)) about my Orient before. Mostly in the public forum, but I probably here too. I bought it new in 1977. It's been an outstanding watch; taken everything I put it through for 34 years without missing a beat until I finally had it serviced in 2011. We were astonished when my watchmaker opened it up...it was pristine inside and needed nothing except oiling and gaskets. I don't know if new Orients are as good or not, but vintage Orients are amazing watches.

~Sherry.


----------



## heisner

Other thread reminded me today about my Seiko 5


----------



## Popoki Nui

^Very nice!! Great choice of NATO on it, too.


~Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

watches in my collection associated with space...

speedy pro 30th Anniversary Special Edition moon watch













The Inscription reads: "Hello Houston, Tranquility Base Here -The Eagle Has Landed -- July 21, 1969 02:56 GMT". The Hippocampus was replaced by the Apollo 11 Mission patch(Eagle).

a russian poljot 3133 chronograph (the soviet cosmonauts wore a variety watches to space, this was one of them)...








i have just collected this 1st generation omega speedy pro x-33 (the mars watch)
























regards,
GL


----------



## MicheleB

These were yesterday's watch photos, but was too tired to post until this AM. Went to Denver, CO's Butterfly Pavilion where a giant grasshopper almost ate my Tag. Then inside, I held a Tarantula named "Rosie" who almost ate my Tag and I got a green sticker to prove it. Very traumatic day for Tag so she will take a break today when I go hiking.


----------



## coastcat

It's been a Seiko kind of weekend - I've been wearing the 5 for the last three days.









I forgot to put a watch on Thursday... when I was running out the door for a meeting and had specifically selected a watch appropriate for the occasion. Oops. Thank goodness I wore a long-sleeved blazer because I still have a huge glaring tan line on my wrist!


----------



## MicheleB

Tissot went for a hike on Sunday up to Estes Cone (altitude seen on the Tissot) outside of Rocky Mt National Park. It was a beautiful day - warm and sunny. There is yet another fire burning in the background seen better in the 2nd photo. Calling for snow Thursday - we'll see.


----------



## Shaunie_007

I just picked this one up for my fiance, it came in today and she hasn't taken it off since i put it on her wrist.. Even to the gym 

Seiko SNK807K2:


----------



## MicheleB

Shaunie_007 said:


> I just picked this one up for my fiance, it came in today and she hasn't taken it off since i put it on her wrist.. Even to the gym
> 
> Seiko SNK805K1:


That's a winner! Good job!


----------



## rambutan

Fra mobilen


----------



## Popoki Nui

coastcat said:


> I forgot to put a watch on Thursday......


O_O This has never ever happened to me! I am more likely to forget my pants than forget my watch.

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Great dinner tonight at you know where. Cheddar biscuits are to die for as always!


----------



## MicheleB

A Movado Series 800 SS (2600005) with my chardonnay tonight!


----------



## coastcat

Too lazy to post yet another photo of the Seiko 5, but that's what I've been wearing for the last week.

Supplies gathered, phones and iPads fully charged, flashlights in strategic locations - we're ready for Hurricane Sandy. DC won't get a direct hit but will be close enough to suffer a lot of damage. We're expecting high winds for about 18 straight hours, give or take a few. The question is not if we'll lose power, but for how many days!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Hope you and everyone will be ok! We somehow managed to suffer virtually no damage from a 7.7 quake saturday night; sending some of our good luck your way! Stay safe.

~Sherry.



coastcat said:


> Too lazy to post yet another photo of the Seiko 5, but that's what I've been wearing for the last week.
> 
> Supplies gathered, phones and iPads fully charged, flashlights in strategic locations - we're ready for Hurricane Sandy. DC won't get a direct hit but will be close enough to suffer a lot of damage. We're expecting high winds for about 18 straight hours, give or take a few. The question is not if we'll lose power, but for how many days!


----------



## MicheleB

White monster and I finally put the black rubber Momentum strap on it (had to poke a couple new holes in it and cut down the strap). This watch belongs on the beach but the closest I could get for now was a shaker of sea salt!

Sending good wishes for all those in the northeast disaster.


----------



## Popoki Nui

MicheleB said:


> View attachment 862458


 Very nice. I really must get one of these.

Meanwhile, I've been bouncing back and forth between these two all week:
Seiko:
















Wenger:

















Stay safe,everyone.

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

There are many things I don't take too seriously, but my right to vote is not one of them! Heck, I even read and evaluate the statements from the school board candidates, and I'm allergic to children. :-d

I'm also allergic to long lines so I love early voting. Today's watch is, naturally, an American-made Hamilton:


----------



## Popoki Nui

Eterna for today. From 1961:
















In-house _manufacture_ 1420U movement:









~Sherry.


----------



## jellybeans

Hello im new here. Just got this vintage watch from ebay. My first vintage


----------



## Popoki Nui

Welcome, jellybeans! Your new-to-you Omega is gorgeous. :-! Nothing quite as classy as vintage, IMO.


Cheers,
~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

jellybeans said:


> Hello im new here. Just got this vintage watch from ebay. My first vintage


Welcome! You will enjoy that watch for a long time! Great choice!


----------



## MicheleB

Today was a bike ride to 4 different breweries in 8 miles! There was more drinkin than biking goin on. Gotta love that kind of density! Longmont, CO


----------



## jellybeans

Hi Sherry and Michele, thanks for your kind words. Just want to share this another vintage I have just gotten today


----------



## Popoki Nui

jellybeans said:


> View attachment 867117


Nice! :-!


----------



## Popoki Nui

O-series Seiko today, from ~1974. Said to be the first digital with a 6-digit display; a 6-digit display sounds pretty underwhelming by today's standards, but in the early 70's this was cutting-edge. Given that this watch has no date, check out the original price in 1974 dollars! (it *is*, however, thermocompensated, which was _really_ hi-tech back then)

























~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

For Monday (and maybe a few days more):

















~Sherry.


----------



## jellybeans

*thumbs up*


----------



## jellybeans

Popoki Nui said:


> O-series Seiko today, from ~1974. Said to be the first digital with a 6-digit display; a 6-digit display sounds pretty underwhelming by today's standards, but in the early 70's this was cutting-edge. Given that this watch has no date, check out the original price in 1974 dollars! (it *is*, however, thermocompensated, which was _really_ hi-tech back then)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sherry.


Wow that is so well maintained! Really nice


----------



## MicheleB

Figures you HAD to take it apart! That is really neat history. That watch was what? $600 in today's prices? Whew! Love the Calico/tortoise? at your feet - fuzzy slippers eh?


----------



## Popoki Nui

MicheleB said:


> Figures you HAD to take it apart! That is really neat history. That watch was what? $600 in today's prices? Whew! Love the Calico/tortoise? at your feet - fuzzy slippers eh?


LOL...yes, my fuzzy tortie slippers: Kamali'i. 
I had to take the watch apart; it was malfunctioning when I got it and it was a repair I could do myself. It also gave me the opportunity to refinish the case and bracelet, which is always easier to do when the watch is disassembled. 
Given that watch prices have increased about 10 fold since 1974, I guess that would put it at nearly 3k in today's dollars.

~S.


----------



## tissotgirl

While my dad and I were looking at Tag Heuers for him I saw their new ceramic line & fell in love. Fast forward a few months and lots of pondering, I got it. It's on the other end of the spectrum from my Sawtooth but I really like it! It's so different than what I normally choose. The bezel doesn't turn which is kind of annoying because I actually like to use the bezel, but at least it's always at zero. It's very hard to take a good picture of.










Kim


----------



## MicheleB

tissotgirl said:


> While my dad and I were looking at Tag Heuers for him I saw their new ceramic line & fell in love. Fast forward a few months and lots of pondering, I got it. It's on the other end of the spectrum from my Sawtooth but I really like it! It's so different than what I normally choose. The bezel doesn't turn which is kind of annoying because I actually like to use the bezel, but at least it's always at zero. It's very hard to take a good picture of.
> 
> Kim


I like it. Have been looking to add a ceramic some day. How's the lume?


----------



## Popoki Nui

tissotgirl said:


> While my dad and I were looking at Tag Heuers for him I saw their new ceramic line & fell in love. Fast forward a few months and lots of pondering, I got it. It's on the other end of the spectrum from my Sawtooth but I really like it! It's so different than what I normally choose. The bezel doesn't turn which is kind of annoying because I actually like to use the bezel, but at least it's always at zero. It's very hard to take a good picture of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim


Looks great! I use the rotating bezel a lot, think the fixed one would drive me batty.

~S.


----------



## MicheleB

jellybeans said:


> Hi Sherry and Michele, thanks for your kind words. Just want to share this another vintage I have just gotten today


Nice! A Tudor is on my list. Nice clean, retro look!


----------



## jellybeans

This is today's watch  it's a Thomas sabo, not sure if anyone here has heard of this brand. Got it in a shopping mall in hk. And I really like the pearl of mother dial


----------



## Popoki Nui

^Never heard of the brand, but I like that dial too. Very nice. Any other details about the watch? Quartz or mechanical? Asian or European, or other?


~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

On duty today: another O-series (O439-5009) from 1976. A Value Village find, needed nothing except cleaning and a new cell. 
















Tiny backlight still works brightly:








Although not a true Bond watch, the model in steel did have a little cameo in Moonraker ;-)









~Sherry.


----------



## jellybeans

Popoki Nui said:


> ^Never heard of the brand, but I like that dial too. Very nice. Any other details about the watch? Quartz or mechanical? Asian or European, or other?
> 
> ~Sherry.


I think its quartz and from Austria


----------



## Popoki Nui

Wore my Tudor today (ref 7804, ca 1950); tomorrow will be my Seiko 6139-6005 (ca 1975):









(Did you know? the 6139 was in the running for the world's first automatic chronograph [along with Heuer and Zenith, and may actually have _been_ first depending on which criteria one uses, and was the world's first automatic chrono in space [Col. Dr. William Pogue, SkyLab, 1974]. A little semi-interesting info for you!)

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Popoki Nui said:


> Wore my Tudor today (ref 7804, ca 1950); tomorrow will be my Seiko 6139-6005 (ca 1975):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Did you know? the 6139 was in the running for the world's first automatic chronograph [along with Heuer and Zenith, and may actually have _been_ first depending on which criteria one uses, and was the world's first automatic chrono in space [Col. Dr. William Pogue, SkyLab, 1974]. A little semi-interesting info for you!)
> 
> ~Sherry.


Getting artistic with your shots. Nice!


----------



## heisner

Another seiko today


----------



## siaokia78

the 'cat' wearing my Damasko DA37(black)













sorry for e crappy shots...lol

regards,
GL


----------



## MicheleB

Classy!


----------



## rambutan




----------



## steph86

My new daily wearer...love its simplicity and elegance.


----------



## MicheleB

My first winter snow hike in Colorado and Movado was along for the ride. 








Used my microspikes for the first time. They were fabulous and worth every penny!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Found time for a little geocaching this weekend. Suunto Vector is my usual choice for this peculiar sport:
















(older pics)

~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

For Monday, limited edition G-5600XA:

















Don'tcha love the way this lowers the class a few notches in this thread too? 

Have a great week!

~Sherry.


----------



## rambutan




----------



## MicheleB

Taken at the Broadmoor Hotel in Colorado Springs, CO. Absolutely gorgeous place with lots of history back to the days of prohibition where they continued to consume here. They have a "bottle alley" of old stashed bottles that were uncovered decades later.


----------



## Popoki Nui

MicheleB said:


> My first winter snow hike in Colorado and Movado was along for the ride.
> Used my microspikes for the first time. They were fabulous and worth every penny!


 I get exhausted just reading about your outdoor adventures!


----------



## MicheleB

Popoki Nui said:


> I get exhausted just reading about your outdoor adventures!


Hey Sherry!

I have yet to do geocaching and want to so you are ahead of me on that adventure! - M.


----------



## heisner

A vintage Soviet Chaika (gull) bought recently on the local flea market. Strongly below the size range I got used to recently


----------



## Popoki Nui

Seamaster today, cal 562 from 1963. Been wearing it on a bracelet recently:









~Sherry.


----------



## geekchick

Seiko 5 w/ purple leather strap


----------



## heisner

geekchick said:


> Seiko 5 w/ purple leather strap


Very nice Seiko!
A smaller brother (well, it's a sister, actually ) on my wrist


----------



## Popoki Nui

View attachment 876151



heisner said:


> Very nice Seiko!
> A smaller brother (well, it's a sister, actually ) on my wrist


Two beautiful Seikos. Can't imagine why some people look down on the brand. Their loss!

~Sherry.


----------



## tissotgirl

MicheleB said:


> I like it. Have been looking to add a ceramic some day. How's the lume?


It certainly isn't Seiko quality lume!  It's pretty much non existent.

Kim


----------



## rambutan

Yeah, it's hard to beat one of those:-!









I've been using this the past few days.

I know the date is wrong, but believe me this is a better shot than my mobile... b-)


----------



## macleod1979

Very nice!


----------



## HHP

I bought this last month. This should be my last watch purchase. It's like having 2 watches in one. I like the diamond and MOP side better.


----------



## geekchick

Popoki Nui said:


> Two beautiful Seikos. Can't imagine why some people look down on the brand. Their loss!
> 
> ~Sherry.


I don't get it either. I'm wearing another Seiko today. This is the one I wear most often.


----------



## MicheleB

HHP said:


> I bought this last month. This should be my last watch purchase. It's like having 2 watches in one. I like the diamond and MOP side better.


Wowee! Love the textures. Last purchase? Hmm you let us know how that goes will ya? ;-)

Today's hiking watch Movado in the Flatirons outside of Boulder. It was incredibly sunny and warm - 50's - 60's.


----------



## rambutan




----------



## panerailover

rambutan said:


>


Wow, I love it!!!!!


----------



## coastcat

I NEED A NEW WATCH! I haven't bought one since April! I have two specific areas of interest, and suitable eBay listings for either have been scarce (to put it mildly). Meanwhile, I've just been alternating between the Stowa and the Seiko 5 with the type B dial because I'm too lazy to open the watch case to grab any of the others. Definitely in a rut... So I'll just admire everyone else's watches until I find the cure.


----------



## MicheleB

Yesterday went jewelry shopping at a local store in Mountlake Terrace, WA. Got me a bracelet to match my Tag Heuer and a pair of cool earrings that were vintage buttons.


----------



## Popoki Nui

coastcat said:


> I NEED A NEW WATCH! I haven't bought one since April! I have two specific areas of interest, and suitable eBay listings for either have been scarce (to put it mildly). Meanwhile, I've just been alternating between the Stowa and the Seiko 5 with the type B dial because I'm too lazy to open the watch case to grab any of the others. Definitely in a rut... So I'll just admire everyone else's watches until I find the cure.


 I'm in a rut of sorts too, which is partly why I haven't posted in a couple of weeks (I've also been really busy). There are _so_ many watches out there that I like, both vintage and modern; I will add some to my collection in time, but I've really been enjoying the watches I have in my collection already. And the more I appreciate the watches I own currently, the more I realize I'm in no rush to add more. 
So I'll just sit back too, and enjoy the watches you gals (and guys) post, and maybe post the occasional one I haven't shown here yet.

~Sherry.


----------



## rambutan




----------



## Popoki Nui

Yes, alright...I know I said I wasn't going to post for awhile, but....:roll:

Another total restoration project of mine from a few years ago, which doesn't get enough wrist time. Longines-Wittnauer Polara ca 1976:

























I loved the angular styling of these; makes a nice change from the softer styling of my Pulsars. It was junk when I got it; the case and bracelet are still a little rough, but it's running well so I'll maybe work away some more at the cosmetics some other time....

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Tag Heuer shot yesterday in Seattle, but by the time I got back to CO I was too beat to post. Taken at Seatac Airport after a wonderful holiday visit home. A nice bowl of PF Chang's Butternut squash soup for some color and comfort. You'd think by now I would have learned how to spell the watch brand, but nope I had to edit it!


----------



## siaokia78

watches i been wearing for the past few weeks...haven't been posting as i was watching the final season of the danish tv series, Forbrydelsen...














Dievas Shadow
...i was @ Gnomon watches that day with my friend looking for NATO straps...Hard to resist when there were two swinginly frely on two persons' wrist while i was at the shop...resistance was futile...it ended up in my collection...








the 'cat' guarding my rolex milgauss














casio g-shock 3011 (moon stepper), produced in feb 2002, i bought it in nov 2002 when i received my 1st pay......managed to find it in the drawer, did a bit to cleaning and changed the battery...it's back in action...














1st generation omega speedy pro x-33 (the mars watch)

regards,
GL


----------



## MicheleB

Saturday's hiking companion at Garden of the Gods. Loveley huge sandstone formations in Colorado.


----------



## MicheleB

It was a monster of a good day with an outdoor photography class that made me very thirsty for a margarita!


----------



## MicheleB

siaokia78 said:


> watches i been wearing for the past few weeks...haven't been posting as i was watching the final season of the danish tv series, Forbrydelsen...
> 
> View attachment 892965
> View attachment 892967
> 
> 1st generation omega speedy pro x-33 (the mars watch)
> 
> regards,
> GL


Are those little rocket ships blasting off on the dial and second sweep?


----------



## siaokia78

MicheleB said:


> Are those little rocket ships blasting off on the dial and second sweep?


yup...those are rocket ships...in the generation 2 release, they replaced the red rocket on the bezel with a lume dot







(generation 2 X-33)

regards,
GL


----------



## MicheleB

siaokia78 said:


> yup...those are rocket ships...in the generation 2 release, they replaced the red rocket on the bezel with a lume dot
> 
> regards,
> GL


Oh bad decision! I love the rocket ships!


----------



## Timejazz8

Love the Kitty and the Milgauss! its so cute!



siaokia78 said:


> watches i been wearing for the past few weeks...haven't been posting as i was watching the final season of the danish tv series, Forbrydelsen...
> 
> View attachment 892954
> View attachment 892955
> 
> Dievas Shadow
> ...i was @ Gnomon watches that day with my friend looking for NATO straps...Hard to resist when there were two swinginly frely on two persons' wrist while i was at the shop...resistance was futile...it ended up in my collection...
> 
> View attachment 892961
> 
> the 'cat' guarding my rolex milgauss
> 
> View attachment 892963
> View attachment 892964
> 
> casio g-shock 3011 (moon stepper), produced in feb 2002, i bought it in nov 2002 when i received my 1st pay......managed to find it in the drawer, did a bit to cleaning and changed the battery...it's back in action...
> 
> View attachment 892965
> View attachment 892967
> 
> 1st generation omega speedy pro x-33 (the mars watch)
> 
> regards,
> GL


----------



## jellybeans

My first oris


----------



## MicheleB

Hiking the Anne U. White trail with the Neo-Monster and friends. We're still waiting for snow! Then maybe I can call it a snow monster?


----------



## MicheleB

jellybeans said:


> My first oris


I like the date hand!


----------



## coastcat

Finally got around to replacing the errant spring bar on my 1961 Hammie:









And if I either figure out how to adjust a bracelet or can find a watch place near my office, I'll have something new to post very soon!


----------



## heisner

A newcomer


----------



## cherry

12/12/12 12:12PM


----------



## Popoki Nui

G-7800 today. I couldn't resist this shot:










:-d










~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Me, this morning: "Oh yeah, the Hamilton Cheryl. Why haven't I worn that one recently?"









Hmm. It's tiny, but there's enough contrast to make it reasonable as a timekeeper. The expansion bracelet isn't original but it's the proper style and in good shape, so that's not it. Oh.... now I remember. The watch runs a little fast. A lot fast, actually. It gains about 15 minutes every hour.

I'll look for a replacement mechanism on eBay one of these days. It's not worth spending $$$ to repair, considering the watch cost me all of $4.99 on eBay in the first place...

The watch is from 1962, give or take a year. The movement has 17 jewels and the case is 10k rolled gold plate, so not a high-end piece... still, it's a nice little watch.


----------



## coastcat

The company I'm freelancing for adopts a local elementary school every year; each child gets some holiday gifts based on their requests. Okay, so I'm looking through the tags... she wants clothes and I'm clueless about what's fashionable for the 8-year old set... I'm even more clueless about boys' toys... wait a second... An 11-year old boy stated three preferences: Lego, soccer, and a watch.

A watch, you say?

And it turns out that Lego licenses its name/concept to a watch manufacturer, who in turn offers this: LEGO Kids' 4193356 Soccer Watch: Watches: Amazon.com. Okay, awesome, into the cart it goes.. But you know, I've been working hard on this project and deserve a little treat of my own. Hmm...









The Seiko SNZJ34 is a difficult watch to photograph - the dial is textured with a basketweave center, and the Seiko name is in the same rose-gold as the bezel and numerals. Easy to wear, though...


----------



## coastcat

Someone who intends to gift an important lady in his or her life may wonder what sort of watch would be appropriate, and may be looking through this thread for ideas. May I suggest forgetting about that bling-covered junk and overpriced trend parasites that you'll see in the "designer" collections, and instead seeking out something classic? Something she'll still put on her wrist decades later. Something timeless. It doesn't have to be luxury-priced, it just has to be quality.

Like this:








This little quartz Seiko is simple, elegant, and appropriate for many occasions. I wore this last night for a dinner at our favorite Japanese restaurant, and popped it back on this morning to make my errand-running a touch more festive.

I have a second watch along the same lines:









Now look at the sparkly oversized watches that get the shiny display space at the store. Do you think the lady would still be wearing any of those in 3 years? I still wear both of these Seikos... which I received as gifts about 30 years ago.

Just a handy tip from the Anti-Bling Institute.


----------



## rambutan




----------



## MicheleB

Sunday hike to Reynolds Park, 20 miles SW of Denver. Still some snow on the ground from a snow a while back.


----------



## coastcat

Trying to get some dial detail in the photo this time...


----------



## siaokia78

...i am just clearing my annual leave...too lazy to be moving around....but well... my watches just know when to break down, so i had to drop off 5 watches at 3 different locations for servicing...i think i will faint when i see the repair bills....lol...

while sending my speedy pro moonwatch for servicing, this NOS Otium Segue was on display...as the watch repairer used to be the AD, he had some old stock to clear....got it at a rather good price....







time on watch reads 12.45pm






hmm...maybe not that suitable if im out there climbing up some steel structures...lol...

less than 48 hours later...







i got a pre-owned Mühle-Glashütte auto, again at a reasonable low price

time to close shop for 2012, no more new additions until 2013...(my fellow WIS @ work were not convinced though...)

regards,
GL


----------



## MicheleB

siaokia78 said:


> ...i am just clearing my annual leave...too lazy to be moving around....but well... my watches just know when to break down, so i had to drop off 5 watches at 3 different locations for servicing...i think i will faint when i see the repair bills....lol...
> 
> while sending my speedy pro moonwatch for servicing, this NOS Otium Segue was on display...as the watch repairer used to be the AD, he had some old stock to clear....got it at a rather good price....
> 
> regards,
> GL


Oh no! I like that watch a lot! Hope you put a GPS tracker on it! Ya never know what evil lurks in the hearts of other women who love watches! ;-)


----------



## coastcat

Why I'm happy with my current contract job:

1. My boss is sensible, performance-oriented, highly intelligent, and generally speaking an awesome guy
2. Ditto for the company's project manager
3. Triple ditto for our client's project manager
4. The office complex is loaded with defense contractors and thus with ex-military personnel (my boss included), therefore a military-styled watch on a NATO is entirely suitable for the professional environment here.









Meanwhile, I am enthralled by that Otium watch!


----------



## Popoki Nui

coastcat said:


> Trying to get some dial detail in the photo this time...
> 
> View attachment 908901


NICE!

~Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

MicheleB said:


> Oh no! I like that watch a lot! Hope you put a GPS tracker on it! Ya never know what evil lurks in the hearts of other women who love watches! ;-)


LOL!!! here's a few more shots taken...







time displayed is about 2.45pm...the '3' is slowly moving towards the little red triangle(arrow)







time is about 3pm...'4' starts to appear @ the top...







it's about 4.05pm on the watch...







about 5.40pm on this shot...







a few minutes before 8pm







@8pm







@9pm







@10.40pm.. the '10' is making way for '11', & '12' appears on the top...







@10.55pm, '10' has disappeared...







a few minutes into 11pm...

the disc which covers about 3/4 of the watch is fixed, but it can double up as a mirror(although it looked black in the pictures, it's actually silver thus highly reflective...)

regards,
GL


----------



## Rascasrosa

Bedat Women's Concept B3 Stainless Steel
Movement Swiss made quartz
Crystal Sapphire
Case Diameter 29 mm
Case Thickness 7 mm

My Bedat has been very versatile, as I can easily dress it up or down.


----------



## Nicky J

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, one of my favourites.


----------



## Rascasrosa

Nicky J said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, one of my favourites.


I can see why, it's lovely!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Bouncing between these four lately. I don't wear yellow gold that well from February through November; my skin tans kind of olive-brown and yellow gold doesn't really look that good. But in winter here....paler skin tones and more dressy occasions around Christmas...out comes the gold:








1963 Seamaster - 1977 Pulsar - 1976 Seiko - 1960 Eterna.

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Nicky J said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, one of my favourites.





Rascasrosa said:


> I can see why, it's lovely!


On my wish list fur sure!



Popoki Nui said:


> Bouncing between these four lately. I don't wear yellow gold that well from February through November; my skin tans kind of olive-brown and yellow gold doesn't really look that good. But in winter here....paler skin tones and more dressy occasions around Christmas...out comes the gold:
> 
> 1963 Seamaster - 1977 Pulsar - 1976 Seiko - 1960 Eterna.
> 
> ~Sherry.


Gold is good!















Monster went for a hike today in Boulder, CO. Flatirons in the background. A little snow on the ground and hoping for more on Christmas Day! Today it was sunny and 50 deg so I am NOT complaining! Wishing everyone it applies to a happy Christmas. I was waiting for Santa to bring two new shoes for my monster, but he got stuck in customs I think. Otherwise not expecting anything new watch-wise, but ya never know.


----------



## Rascasrosa

MicheleB said:


> On my wish list fur sure!
> 
> Gold is good!
> 
> Monster went for a hike today in Boulder, CO. Flatirons in the background. A little snow on the ground and hoping for more on Christmas Day! Today it was sunny and 50 deg so I am NOT complaining! Wishing everyone it applies to a happy Christmas. I was waiting for Santa to bring two new shoes for my monster, but he got stuck in customs I think. Otherwise not expecting anything new watch-wise, but ya never know.


Wow, that is a "monster" sized watch! How many mm is it?


----------



## panerailover

Here is a photo of the new Bell & Ross I picked up today. It's a 41mm and do you think its too bid for my 6.5" wrists? I think I am in love!


----------



## Popoki Nui

panerailover said:


> Here is a photo of the new Bell & Ross I picked up today. It's a 41mm and do you think its too bid for my 6.5" wrists? I think I am in love!


Looks great to me.

~Sherry.


----------



## Rascasrosa

panerailover said:


> Here is a photo of the new Bell & Ross I picked up today. It's a 41mm and do you think its too bid for my 6.5" wrists? I think I am in love!


In terms of size, I think it's about what you are comfortable wearing. You seem to love the watch, so rock it  Looks nice with your wedding set too.


----------



## Sheena098

banks504 said:


> Back in the game with my vintage Omega. Missed the last few weeks with pneumonia.... ugh, I do NOT recommend it.
> View attachment 774224


Love this watch...

I like feminine watches and I am new to this forum, I have been learning so much. There are so many ladies wearing watches that are very different to my taste. Its great to see such a variety, shows so many personalities and facets of todays women  love it !


----------



## Sheena098

siaokia78 said:


> LOL!!! here's a few more shots taken...
> View attachment 911973
> 
> 
> time displayed is about 2.45pm...the '3' is slowly moving towards the little red triangle(arrow)
> View attachment 911974
> 
> time is about 3pm...'4' starts to appear @ the top...
> View attachment 911976
> 
> it's about 4.05pm on the watch...
> View attachment 911977
> 
> about 5.40pm on this shot...
> View attachment 912141
> 
> a few minutes before 8pm
> View attachment 912148
> 
> @8pm
> View attachment 912149
> 
> @9pm
> View attachment 912150
> 
> @10.40pm.. the '10' is making way for '11', & '12' appears on the top...
> View attachment 912152
> 
> @10.55pm, '10' has disappeared...
> View attachment 912153
> 
> a few minutes into 11pm...
> 
> the disc which covers about 3/4 of the watch is fixed, but it can double up as a mirror(although it looked black in the pictures, it's actually silver thus highly reflective...)
> 
> regards,
> GL


I have never seen anything like that.....its amazing

I want one !! lol


----------



## MicheleB

Rascasrosa said:


> Wow, that is a "monster" sized watch! How many mm is it?


That is the "mini monster":
Case Diameter without crown: 42mm
Case Diameter with crown: 45mm
Case Length: 48mm
Case Thickness: 10mm
Bracelet Width: 22mm

My wrist is 6.5".


----------



## rambutan

Happy new year!

I wish you all the best with all my heart!
I'm not a snob because of the Rolex picture, I'm very much a grounded girl and I'm so happy with the discoverry of that i'm not alone with this insane clockdiseas.  Anyway Happy new year! 










Oh, my english is not top notch... I live with polarbears up in the north. :-!


----------



## MicheleB

rambutan said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> Oh, my english is not top notch... I live with polarbears up in the north. :-!


That's OK take a picture of a polar bear with a watch and you'll be great! ;-)


----------



## MicheleB

Today's watch and thermometer on car reads 10 deg F in Boulder, CO. Brrr.


----------



## faintlymacabre

First day with my new precious...


----------



## coastcat

A chilly commute this morning, with a 1948 Hamilton Martin along for the ride:









Had a productive couple days - finally got around to wrenching the immobile spring bar from my Hamilton Cedric, ordered a replacement band/bars (forgot that I had put my spare 16mm band on the Martin!), adjusted the bracelet for my new Seiko, decided it's time to pick up another vintage piece (will post if I get it, of course)... oh, and the company I'm freelancing for is bringing me in-house as a project consultant. So I can afford to buy more watches. :-!


----------



## MicheleB

faintlymacabre said:


> First day with my new precious...
> 
> View attachment 923844


Nice dial/hand contrast and I like the size!


----------



## MicheleB

New shoes for the mini monster arrived. One thick black with white stitching band and one thin blue band. Love the blue color.


----------



## coastcat

MicheleB said:


> New shoes for the mini monster arrived. One thick black with white stitching band and one thin blue band. Love the blue color.
> 
> View attachment 923998


The blue really pops! Where did you get the strap from? An aerated strap like that would really come in handy when summer rolls around...


----------



## Popoki Nui

Happy New Year, everyone! New Year's Eve was celebrated with my P3 Date Command, a watch I've used at every New Year celebration since I got and restored it in 1988:

















Then our usual New Year's Day geocaching fun with the Vector on duty:









Since Jan 1, Bucherer ref 6925, ca 1975:

















Hope 2013 is a wonderful year for you all!

Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Both straps look great! I love the way something as simple as a strap change can give a watch a whole new look. Almost like having two or three watches in one.



MicheleB said:


> New shoes for the mini monster arrived. One thick black with white stitching band and one thin blue band. Love the blue color.
> View attachment 923994
> 
> 
> View attachment 923998
> 
> View attachment 924000


----------



## Sheena098

On my wrist today and everyday since i got it.


----------



## coastcat

Sheena098 said:


> On my wrist today and everyday since i got it.
> View attachment 925348


Entirely understandable. What a lovely piece!

My Saturday watch is not nearly as elegant, alas.


----------



## coastcat

Watch #2 for Saturday! I hadn't expected it to arrive so quickly... this is a 1957 Hamilton Rodney:









I've wanted a Rodney ever since I first saw one! Love the quadrant dial with the subtle two-tone coloring and the elegant diamond-shaped hour markers. Sigh. I'm a happy gal.


----------



## Sheena098

coastcat said:


> Entirely understandable. What a lovely piece!
> 
> *My Saturday watch is not nearly as elegant, alas.*
> 
> View attachment 925589


in your words maybe not as elegant but has its own appeal plus you have 2 watches for saturday alone! probrably 1 for mon, another for tues, wed.......

I only have this one


----------



## MicheleB

coastcat said:


> The blue really pops! Where did you get the strap from? An aerated strap like that would really come in handy when summer rolls around...


Yes it does and my pictures don't do it justice! Very happy with this strap seller. Lots of bright colors and I will probably get a couple more fun colors. Good quality as far as I can tell. The straps are a little long, but workable (punched a hole in the black and the blue has additional vent holes I was able to use) and I have small wrists 6.25". I sent the seller an email to see if they make shorter ones. Update from seller reply was only available in standard lengths. This seller customizes on ebay:  immierichman I like this one for the white monster. http://www.ebay.com/itm/170932368471?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Here's the source of mine:
Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Rider Perforated Stainless Steel Buckle MV | eBay


----------



## MicheleB

White monster with new blue band but I guess ya can't see it too well :-(


----------



## heisner

New hand made strap on my old Aviator


----------



## MicheleB

heisner said:


> New hand made strap on my old Aviator
> 
> View attachment 928411


Complementary combination!


----------



## coastcat

This is a difficult watch to photograph. Maybe I'll pop the crystal out so I can take proper close-ups of this wonderful dial. In the meantime, I'll just wear it happily! This is a 1960 (give or take a year) Hamilton Sea-Glo:


----------



## faintlymacabre

heisner said:


> New hand made strap on my old Aviator


Love it!! Great vintage-y look to the leather. I'm looking for something pretty much like that for my black one.


----------



## heisner

coastcat said:


> a 1960 (give or take a year) Hamilton Sea-Glo:


I like it!


----------



## rambutan




----------



## tissotgirl

Hey all! I've been fighting with photobucket for the last little while but still checking in and admiring all the watches. Now that photobucket is cooperating here is my newest, Seiko SBPP001.










And some Christmas chronos! 










Hope everyone's having a great new year so far!

Kim


----------



## neacail

My first forum post. 

I was very excited to stumble across this while out wandering through a mall last night. I normally don't purchase from mall jewellers, but I had to have this one: there is no way I could pass up such a fun and interesting Seiko.

Seiko SNT879 (Conceptual Series Retrograde Indicator)


----------



## faintlymacabre

neacail said:


> My first forum post.
> 
> I was very excited to stumble across this while out wandering through a mall last night. I normally don't purchase from mall jewellers, but I had to have this one: there is no way I could pass up such a fun and interesting Seiko.


Hey, a fellow Calgarian!! 

That Seiko is pretty trippy. Almost makes me think of Dali's "melty clocks", yet it's totally different. I'd be interested to see how the day indicator travels during the Saturday --> Sunday transition!


----------



## GinGinD

Welcome to WUS. Charming watch. Thanks for sharing.

Jeannie


----------



## Barttjeh

Never seen one before either, so waiting for it to pop up online would also be a bust! Nice one! Welcome



neacail said:


> My first forum post.
> 
> I was very excited to stumble across this while out wandering through a mall last night. I normally don't purchase from mall jewellers, but I had to have this one: there is no way I could pass up such a fun and interesting Seiko.
> 
> Seiko SNT879 (Conceptual Series Retrograde Indicator)


----------



## heisner

A jump hour watch from the 70s today (actually not mine, just borrowed from a friend)


----------



## neacail

faintlymacabre said:


> Hey, a fellow Calgarian!!
> 
> That Seiko is pretty trippy. Almost makes me think of Dali's "melty clocks", yet it's totally different. I'd be interested to see how the day indicator travels during the Saturday --> Sunday transition!


I hadn't thought of it at the time . . . but you're right. This watch is very reminiscent of the Dali clocks. For the transition from Saturday to Sunday that hand snaps back through the days to Sunday. I really like the retrograde indicators: so much that I've actually ordered another watch that does the same thing.



GinGinD said:


> Welcome to WUS. Charming watch. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Jeannie


Thank you 



Barttjeh said:


> Never seen one before either, so waiting for it to pop up online would also be a bust! Nice one! Welcome


I have found one that is similar in style from a store here in Calgary (which also has an online store): SNDY06 (Seiko Women's Criteria Chronograph Watch). It is white and gold. It is quite cute, but I've personally no use for a chrono.


----------



## neacail

heisner said:


> A jump hour watch from the 70s today (actually not mine, just borrowed from a friend)


I've never seen one of those before. What an interesting watch! Is it difficult to get used to reading it?


----------



## neacail

My watch today:










Victorinox 241467 Base Camp. This is supposed to be my camping/canoeing/herping/field watch. I'm a little worried about messing it up badly, however.


----------



## coastcat

After a long drought, I'm back in watch-buying mode. I have a pretty fair collection of my target era for ladies' Hamiltons (1925-1939) so now it's time to add to my other target era: men's Hamiltons (1950-1965). Presenting the 1958 Hamilton Drummond:










It's roughly 24mm wide by 26mm long, so it's a perfect ladies' watch by today's standards.


----------



## Rascasrosa

neacail said:


> My watch today:
> 
> Victorinox 241467 Base Camp. This is supposed to be my camping/canoeing/herping/field watch. I'm a little worried about messing it up badly, however.


I don't blame you, as it's too pretty to wear camping! That would be my go to watch in the Spring/Winter


----------



## faintlymacabre

neacail said:


> Victorinox 241467 Base Camp. This is supposed to be my camping/canoeing/herping/field watch. I'm a little worried about messing it up badly, however.


Love it! Contemplated getting the bracelet version myself. It looks great on you, and really fresh/springy with the white markers and strap.


----------



## heisner

neacail said:


> I've never seen one of those before. What an interesting watch! Is it difficult to get used to reading it?


It's really not the best readable watch in the world  Especially when the hour wheel "jumps" as it changes every hour (between :55 and :00 more or less) and you really can't see what hour it is. For me it's rather a kind of curiosity than a real watch showing the time.


----------



## coastcat

faintlymacabre said:


> Love it! Contemplated getting the bracelet version myself. It looks great on you, and really fresh/springy with the white markers and strap.


Definitely a springtime watch!

Wore the Hamilton Drummond to work, where the lighting is much better for iPhone photos...


----------



## MicheleB

coastcat said:


> Definitely a springtime watch!
> 
> Wore the Hamilton Drummond to work, where the lighting is much better for iPhone photos...
> 
> View attachment 938439


Very classy and I like the strap with the sweater color match too. Looks like a perfect size! Guess I like everything about it!


----------



## siaokia78

a vintage heuer stopwatch...not meant for the wrist...but i just can't help it...lol









regards,
GL


----------



## Rascasrosa

The diva is checking out my new Hammie. Not sure she approves, as she prefers bling.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Great watches here lately! :-! Thanks for sharing.

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

It's cold. My office is cold. That's not my sleeve in the photo - it's a blanket. Brrr.


----------



## Rascasrosa

coastcat said:


> It's cold. My office is cold. That's not my sleeve in the photo - it's a blanket. Brrr.


Same here...only I was wearing my gloves in the office today.


----------



## neacail

Lovely watches, ladies. 

Here's mine today:










I had to zoom way in, as for some reason the photos taken further away from the watch made it so that the months were all blurry.

It's a Citizen BL8000-03A. This is my watch for longer trips rv'ing and camping. I need it to tell me what day it is after I let the batteries in my cell, iPad, and notebook drain.


----------



## m0rt

My wife got a surprise from me today. A Kadloo Mediterannée Snowwhite. She was happy and allowed me to post this:








That's her fifth watch and her first automatic.


----------



## tissotgirl

Seiko in the snow!










Kim


----------



## faintlymacabre

tissotgirl said:


> Seiko in the snow!


Love this! A little bit Speedmaster-like. What model is this?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tissotgirl

It's my stand in until I can afford a Speedy.  It's the SBPP001 and it came from Seiya. I really like it!

PS - We're sort of neighbours, I'm in Regina. Land of... nothing.

Kim


----------



## Popoki Nui

Some of my "winter watches" have been seeing wrist time recently:

















































So-called because they're some of my more rare, delicate and/or low waterresistant pieces I wear more in winter when I'm less likely to damage them.

Cheers,
~Sherry...


----------



## coastcat

Had a professional organization meeting to attend after work, so I went with a classic watch:









I had some spare time between the end of work and the start of the meeting, so for the heck of it I popped into the local Tourneau. Ah, the Omega display. Lots of nice watches but alas, no Ladymatics. Oh wait, the salesperson says there's a Ladymatic in the window display. It was the one with the black dial, diamond hour markers, steel case & bracelet, and diamond bezel.

*faints*

Now all I need is to find a spare $17000 in the chair cushions...


----------



## faintlymacabre

tissotgirl said:


> It's my stand in until I can afford a Speedy.  It's the SBPP001 and it came from Seiya. I really like it!
> 
> PS - We're sort of neighbours, I'm in Regina. Land of... nothing.
> 
> Kim


I LOVE IT but it would be way too big on me! I've been considering the Speedy Reduced for a while, but am hesitant to buy without trying it on first.

Swapped out the steel Bond bracelet on the Seamaster 300m ceramic for some new leather "shoes".  The white stitching is alright for now, but I am planning to take a red sharpie to it later. Like the red soles of Louboutins. 









This is the Meyhofer "Kajaani" strap from watch-band-center, if anyone is curious. Short length and fits marvelously! Great quality strap with nice padding.


----------



## siaokia78

the nomos tangente has been on my wrist for the entire week while i wait for another nomos to arrive...







the nomos tangomat gmt has landed!







on the Shell Cordovan strap that came with the watch...







mesh bracelets for both...the older(but smaller) tangente side by side with the younger(but bigger) tangomat gmt...















black mesh bracelet







another mesh bracelet...

regards,
GL


----------



## 8675309




----------



## MicheleB

It's been a while and although I have worn a watch every day, I have not posted. So back in the saddle on another hike with my favorite hiking watch cause it has an altimeter. OK so it's not GPS, but it's cool! Today's hike was outside Boulder, CO up Mount Sanitas. This was a stair stepper, butt kicker hike! Many here do it every day "for exercise". Sheesh! We've had unusual weather. Yesterday it was 65 degrees!


----------



## neacail

Accutron Kirkwood 63R117










This is my birthday watch, though my birthday isn't for a couple of weeks yet.  I am really loving this watch.


----------



## neacail

faintlymacabre said:


> The white stitching is alright for now, but I am planning to take a red sharpie to it later. Like the red soles of Louboutins.


Lol. Love it!


----------



## 8675309

For tomorrow. Planning ahead.


----------



## MicheleB

neacail said:


> Accutron Kirkwood 63R117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my birthday watch, though my birthday isn't for a couple of weeks yet.  I am really loving this watch.


Happy Birthday in case I forget! That is a striking combo with the bracelet and I'll bet you get a lot of positive comments!


----------



## coastcat

Feeling dainty today...









My poor old Hamilton Cedric. I finally got a new strap and replacement crystal, only to discover that the mechanism has stopped working. So it's off for repair, *sniff*. But I must spend the money to keep it running - I feel so Katherine Hepburn-like when I wear it...


----------



## 8675309

Dreaming of spring.......


----------



## neacail

MicheleB said:


> Happy Birthday in case I forget! That is a striking combo with the bracelet and I'll bet you get a lot of positive comments!


Thank you. 

I don't get many comments. It is very much sweater season here (even in the office) and my the sleeve of my "office fleece" (the one I'm wearing in the photo) slides down to cover everything up. I've only recently started wearing my watches again.

Here's the one I'm wearing today (Bulova BVA 96P113):










I think it is really cute. It is my new "corporate party" watch. It goes great with simple little black dresses.


----------



## neacail

8675309 said:


> Dreaming of spring.......


That is really lovely!


----------



## 8675309

neacail said:


> That is really lovely!


Thank you. You have a beautiful Bulova. The perfect blend of mechanical marvel and feminine diamond accents.


----------



## 8675309




----------



## coastcat

Oops.

Since I didn't need to go into the office today, it seemed like a good opportunity to hit an outlet mall to buy shoes. I left the house wearing the 1960 (give or take a year) Hamilton Sea-Glo:









Ah. I had forgotten that this particular mall has a Seiko Factory Store, in which they sell new, overstock, and refurbished watches. It wouldn't hurt to pop in and take a look, right?









Oops. But... it's fantastic! I certainly had no intention of buying a quartz, but I loved the shape, dial texture, and Roman numerals. It reminds me of the Longines Evidenza, but at 1/10 the price.


----------



## tissotgirl

I'm still smitten with this one so I've been wearing it pretty much constantly but with different straps. From the other day.










I think I may need to change my name. I have 2 Tissots and this many Seikos










Plus the one that's coming in the mail










Hello, my name is Kim and I'm a Seikoholic.


----------



## coastcat

tissotgirl said:


> Hello, my name is Kim and I'm a Seikoholic.


Hi Kim!

I'm Perri and I'm also a Seikoholic.









They're still significantly outnumbered by the vintage Hamiltons, but for how long?


----------



## tissotgirl

Hi Perri! I'm glad I'm not alone. 

How long indeed. I suspect they multiply when left unattended. 

Kim


----------



## 8675309

Great Seikos ladies. I suspect there is no cure.

I went for a Casio for casual Friday.


----------



## 8675309

My favorite watch for today.


----------



## Sheena098

bought this today and loving it !!
View attachment 966978
View attachment 966979


----------



## coastcat

Sheena098 said:


> bought this today and loving it !!
> View attachment 966978
> View attachment 966979


A classic! The Aqua Terra is the little black dress of watches.


----------



## MicheleB

Seiko Neo Monster at the Butterfly Pavilion near Denver, CO. I think that is a white and black monarch on the flower behind. I forgot to change the date, but it was today. This place offers photographers time to come in and photograph with tripods before they open the doors to the public. Lots of fun and the humidity is great for the skin like a spa!

View attachment 967224


----------



## 8675309




----------



## siaokia78

View attachment 968331

rolex explorer 2 for the day...
found 2 wrist watches and a pocket watch featuring chairman mao...after some cleaning and oiling, they seem to be working fine... 

regards,
GL


----------



## banks504

tissotgirl - Where did you get those gorgeous distressed leather NATOs? Oh, and the watches are nice too


----------



## banks504

Oh, and my German (Muhle Glashutte) for Lundi Gras!

View attachment 969339


----------



## 8675309

banks504 said:


> Oh, and my German (Muhle Glashutte) for Lundi Gras!
> 
> View attachment 969339


Laissez les bons temps rouller.


----------



## tissotgirl

The reddish one came from Peter at gunnystraps, the browner one was an eBay cheapie that I took sandpaper to, lol. I think I have a leather strap problem in addition to the Seiko problem! 

Kim


----------



## MicheleB

Tissot T touch with altimeter went hiking yesterday in Roxborough State Park west of Denver. Some snow had just fallen on the red rock formations. Glorious sight to behold! It was cold though, but Tissot did her thing just fine.

View attachment 969594
View attachment 969596


----------



## faintlymacabre

Citizen xC Eco-Drive chronograph. 32mm. 

View attachment 970030


----------



## coastcat

Unusually warm day + no need to go into the office + evening meeting downtown = an afternoon to wander around the city. Accompanying me is the freshly-repaired 1951 Hamilton Cedric. Oh how I've missed Cedric! Here we are on The Mall, facing the Washington Monument:

View attachment 970614


----------



## 8675309




----------



## 8675309

My Seiko.


----------



## Popoki Nui

I really needed some color; since Christmas I've been providing palliative care to my eldest cat Tiki, who passed at the end of January.. Treated myself to an impulse buy:









Inexpensive, fun....just what I needed. These things are almost as addicting a G-shocks. Oh great...o|

~Sherry.


----------



## faintlymacabre

8675309 said:


> My Seiko.


I have the same watch, and Sunday is my favorite day to wear it. I love that red text against black!

Now if only I could find a nice saddle/luggage coloured leather NATO for it...


----------



## coastcat

I'm so sorry about Tiki, Sherrie. I went through that recently with my wonderful old Beastie Cat. He was my first breed rescue and thus gets credit for our readiness to provide forever homes for four more senior kitties.

I had a raspberry-scented Swatch in college - it's a pity they don't still sell those!

My husband firmly believes that watches should be round (guess I can't expect a JLC Reverso or Cartier tank from him any time soon). In honor of his preference, and the fact that as of today he has put up with me for 12 years, I'm wearing a round watch:

View attachment 973823


----------



## tissotgirl

Oh, Sherry, I'm sorry to hear about Tiki. 

Coastcat, happy anniversary! 

I've been wearing a certain homage watch on my leather gunny strap lately (which looks fantastic!) but I can't post pictures of it so here is a picture of the Seiko on one of the 2 NATO's that came yesterday. Happy Valentine's Day to me!










Kim


----------



## 8675309

Popoki Nui said:


> I really needed some color; since Christmas I've been providing palliative care to my eldest cat Tiki, who passed at the end of January.. Treated myself to an impulse buy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inexpensive, fun....just what I needed. These things are almost as addicting a G-shocks. Oh great...o|
> 
> ~Sherry.


Sherry,
So sorry to hear of you loss.
Dawn


----------



## 8675309

faintlymacabre said:


> I have the same watch, and Sunday is my favorite day to wear it. I love that red text against black!Now if only I could find a nice saddle/luggage coloured leather NATO for it...


If you find it, I would love to see it. Sounds great.


----------



## tissotgirl

8675309 said:


> If you find it, I would love to see it. Sounds great.


Try Gunny Straps - Handmade Straps Near the bottom of the page he has a more natural colored leather NATO. He can also make a NATO in a different leather than the 3 he has pictured if you ask him. I have no affiliation with the site, I just have 2 of the straps and am a huge fan. I also accept no responsibility if anyone ends up as infatuated with leather straps as I have become.

Kim


----------



## 8675309

tissotgirl said:


> Try Gunny Straps - Handmade Straps Near the bottom of the page he has a more natural colored leather NATO. He can also make a NATO in a different leather than the 3 he has pictured if you ask him. I have no affiliation with the site, I just have 2 of the straps and am a huge fan. I also accept no responsibility if anyone ends up as infatuated with leather straps as I have become.
> 
> Kim


Kim, thank you for the link. Gorgeous stuff. Another dangerous site.

Dawn


----------



## nsmike

Forum member wjean28 has leather NATO's on his E-bay store items in Seiko 150m 6105 6309 SKX007 Orange Monster Black 7s26 divers store on eBay! if you see something you like you can contact him directly at william(dot)jean(at)gmail(dot)com. I believe he discounts for forum members.


----------



## Popoki Nui

coastcat said:


> My husband firmly believes that watches should be round (guess I can't expect a JLC Reverso or Cartier tank from him any time soon). In honor of his preference, and the fact that as of today he has put up with me for 12 years, I'm wearing a round watch:


Congratulations, and happy anniversary!

~Sherry.


----------



## tissotgirl

Yes! Wjean28 is where I got my other NATO. Thank you nsmike, that's been driving me nuts but I couldn't remember the seller.

Comparison shot, L on the Sawtooth is a gunny strap, R on SBPP001 is a Wjean after I used sandpaper on it.










Kim


----------



## MicheleB

A little beer and chocolate tasting with the Seiko Neo.

View attachment 975472


----------



## 8675309

My Eco-Drive Riva. This is a great grab and go.


----------



## panerailover

I bought her the bracelet for Valentine's Day so she could change up her look. She was not expecting it and loved it!


----------



## MicheleB

Today snowshoed to 4 lakes in Rocky Mt National Park. We crossed the frozen lakes (weird looking down into water/ice) and it was very windy but fun! Then we headed into Estes Park for some candies apples! Rocky Road and Toffee coated apples were quite decadent. Tissot is along main street in Estes Park and shows elevation which is around 7500 ft.

View attachment 976847


----------



## heisner

Max Bill today
View attachment 977373


----------



## 8675309

This is Jacques. He doesn't get out much.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Zodiac SeaWolf (ca 1990) lately:

























~Sherry.


----------



## 8675309




----------



## 8675309

A fashion watch today.


----------



## 8675309

I have a thing for tide graphs.


----------



## 8675309

Another day, another tide graph.


----------



## coastcat

Same job, new office. Rodney approves.

View attachment 987979


----------



## 8675309

A hand cranker today.


----------



## BeeSroe

It's been a while since I posted but we adopted a rescue kitty 4 months ago today and I've been focused on enjoying her. Today's watch:
View attachment 988982


Our baby girl, Minka:
View attachment 988984


----------



## Popoki Nui

BeeSroe said:


> It's been a while since I posted but we adopted a rescue kitty 4 months ago today and I've been focused on enjoying her. Today's watch:
> View attachment 988982
> 
> 
> Our baby girl, Minka:
> View attachment 988984


Pawesome! :-!

~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

After losing Tiki one month ago, I wasn't thinking about getting another cat anytime soon. But... Mango (our rescued former stray/feral) deeply mistrusts people but LOVES other cats. He adored Montana, Kona, and Tiki, all of whom are gone now. Our other cats Kamali'i, TeLani, and Dusty aren't the buddy type. He's really in rough shape, missing having a kitty buddy. 
Soooo....meet Domino. The cat rescue society I chair rescued him in 2010 from Reserve land, where $#&%^(&% children were throwing him up a playground slide to watch him tumble back down. He has some residual neurological damage from that, but he's a real sweetie and loves cats. So far, the adoption is working well after 3 days. No fighting, and he's settled right in! 

























Last few days I've been wearing these:
70's Bucherer ref 6952:









GLX5600XA (I like tide graphs too):









Purrs,
Sherry.


----------



## 8675309

Long before I had a LOT of watches, I wore this one every day. I changed the battery myself last summer.


----------



## BeeSroe

Popoki Nui said:


>


Awful start to a beautiful kitty but only a wonderful life ahead...and, love the name!

Becky


----------



## BeeSroe

This was my husband's but now it's mine. LOL

View attachment 990841


Becky


----------



## Popoki Nui

Happy March! Pulsar Time Computer P3 for my Friday:

















~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Been a weird week, but hey, that's better than a boring week. Closing out the work cycle with Cedric's help:

View attachment 992007


----------



## BeeSroe

My B-day is in a week or so and a watch is on its way but for now this is from my Pulsar "collection". 
I love all the different types of hands/dials these watches have. This is a thin watch on the original band, actually surprisingly comfortable. I've got the same watch on a black leather band as well.

View attachment 993288


Becky


----------



## Popoki Nui

Seiko 6020-5790 today. A Value Village score...didn't work but all I had to do was clean and adjust the battery contacts, and it powered right up. Nicely finished little movement for a quartz. I imagine it's from the 80's...


















~Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

Marathon General Purpose Watch(Mechanical)
View attachment 993680

View attachment 993681

tritium tubes

regards,
GL


----------



## coastcat

siaokia78 said:


> Marathon General Purpose Watch(Mechanical)
> 
> View attachment 993681
> 
> tritium tubes


That looks like a tough watch - I like it a lot! How would you rate the quality of the lume? I cannot quite justify spending the money on a Ball yet but would like something with tritium tubes.


----------



## MicheleB

Hiking day today with Tissot along Mesa trail in S Boulder area of Colorado. Altitude shown is a little higher than Boulder, but not much. Second photo is what Tissot was in front of. Nice weather in the low 60's and still some snow which made the trail in parts very muddy.

View attachment 994573


View attachment 994575


----------



## siaokia78

coastcat said:


> That looks like a tough watch - I like it a lot! How would you rate the quality of the lume? I cannot quite justify spending the money on a Ball yet but would like something with tritium tubes.


it's a little watch(34mm w/o crown, 16mm fixed lugs) made in accordance to the US military specs(MIL-PRF-46374G)...the lume is pretty good imho(in particular the orange glow @ 12 o'clock position in dim lighting),i have been looking for a watch with tritium tubes too, and i couldn't bring myself to get a BALL or a luminox(good watches...but...)...so with this watch in my collection...i can more or less 'move on' and look at(for) other watches....here's the package...
View attachment 995194

regards,
GL


----------



## BeeSroe

The second one that you captured looks like a Meercat standing there! Nice watch, nice shot!

Becky



MicheleB said:


> Hiking day today with Tissot along Mesa trail in S Boulder area of Colorado. Altitude shown is a little higher than Boulder, but not much. Second photo is what Tissot was in front of. Nice weather in the low 60's and still some snow which made the trail in parts very muddy.
> 
> View attachment 994573
> 
> 
> View attachment 994575


----------



## BeeSroe

Great looking Seiko, I really like the simplicity of the face and the shape of the watch with those rounded corners. Nice re-hab on it!

Becky



Popoki Nui said:


> Seiko 6020-5790 today. A Value Village score...didn't work but all I had to do was clean and adjust the battery contacts, and it powered right up. Nicely finished little movement for a quartz. I imagine it's from the 80's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Snow is coming! Wet, sloppy, nasty March snow - and a lot of it - is rolling in tonight. At least that's the weather forecast for DC. My boss instructed us to bring home any materials we needed and to work at home instead of dealing with the roads. He is a wise man.

However, the morning and afternoon today were quite nice. It was sunny and fairly clear, and not too cold. Drummond enjoyed the sunshine:

View attachment 997271


----------



## 8675309

This one rarely gets any love but it worked for me today.


----------



## BeeSroe

Part Three, one of the watches that arrived today. A vintage Belair Incabloc Automatic, just barely under an inch from the outside edge of the crown to the outside edge of the case. Not sure of the age, but was told that it could be from sometime in the 60's. It's a nice little watch.

View attachment 998565


Becky


----------



## BeeSroe

Part Two, another arrival is an older Seiko 5. Snazzy racing stripe! Numbers on the case indicate it's from the early 80's. Love how the day change is accomplished by pushing in on the crown.

View attachment 999938

Becky


----------



## BeeSroe

Part One, modern Seiko 5. I saw one like this here last year(not sure whose) and wanted one so for a finale to my B-day watch trilogy I got this. I've tried wearing the nylon straps but they irritate me to no end so this will most like go on a leather band later. I've got the black one like it and once I got used to the numbering layout, it all fell into place and was a snap to read.

View attachment 1001117

Becky


----------



## coastcat

BeeSroe said:


> Part One, modern Seiko 5. I saw one like this here last year(not sure whose) and wanted one so for a finale to my B-day watch trilogy I got this. I've tried wearing the nylon straps but they irritate me to no end so this will most like go on a leather band later. I've got the black one like it and once I got used to the numbering layout, it all fell into place and was a snap to read.
> 
> View attachment 1001117
> 
> Becky


At least two of us have the beige Seiko 5. I'm tempted to try a navy blue leather strap on mine (right now it's on an olive green NATO). Great watch, lousy fabric strap...

Happy birthday! What great presents!


----------



## faintlymacabre

BeeSroe said:


> Part One, modern Seiko 5. I saw one like this here last year(not sure whose) and wanted one so for a finale to my B-day watch trilogy I got this. I've tried wearing the nylon straps but they irritate me to no end so this will most like go on a leather band later. I've got the black one like it and once I got used to the numbering layout, it all fell into place and was a snap to read.
> 
> View attachment 1001117
> 
> Becky


These are great watches! I have the black one, and have just ordered a "clay" colored leather NATO from Crown and Buckle for it. Can't wait for that to arrive! I haven't been wearing this because the nylon strap is a bit large.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Popoki Nui

Going with my second-ever LED, ca 1975 for Saturday. Birks brand, Fairchild electronics inside:

















Neat and tidy module:

















Have a great weekend!

~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Sunday's watch; NOS 60's Timex electric. I think it's called a ladies Sportster model, but not 100% sure of that. I have two, a gold-tone and a silver-tone (both plated base metal). A friend was closing out his corner store and found them in the back. He didn't know they were there. Neither did the previous store owner. Nor probably any of the owners since the 60's, since the watches arrived in the store. Who knows? These are ~45 years old, completely unworn, never sold, NIB. Gold-tone for today:

















Watches, boxes, papers, instruction booklets, the full monty:









~Sherry.


----------



## BeeSroe

coastcat said:


> At least two of us have the beige Seiko 5. I'm tempted to try a navy blue leather strap on mine (right now it's on an olive green NATO). Great watch, lousy fabric strap...


I think the navy blue leather would look great on the beige, be a nice contrast.


coastcat said:


> Happy birthday! What great presents!


Thanks! 

Becky


----------



## BeeSroe

faintlymacabre said:


> These are great watches! I have the black one, and have just ordered a "clay" colored leather NATO from Crown and Buckle for it. Can't wait for that to arrive! I haven't been wearing this because the nylon strap is a bit large.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I've got the black one as well but it's on an oiled black leather band. The clay colored leather sounds awesome, hope you'll post a photo of that when you can.

Becky


----------



## BeeSroe

Popoki Nui said:


> Sunday's watch; NOS 60's Timex electric. I think it's called a ladies Sportster model, but not 100% sure of that. I have two, a gold-tone and a silver-tone (both plated base metal). A friend was closing out his corner store and found them in the back. He didn't know they were there. Neither did the previous store owner. Nor probably any of the owners since the 60's, since the watches arrived in the store. Who knows? These are ~45 years old, completely unworn, never sold, NIB. Gold-tone for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches, boxes, papers, instruction booklets, the full monty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sherry.


Wow, very nice watches! Congrats!


----------



## BeeSroe

The Seiko 5 beige on the leather strap I had lying around. Feels much more comfortable now.

View attachment 1003925


Becky


----------



## dannyking

panerailover said:


> I bought her the bracelet for Valentine's Day so she could change up her look. She was not expecting it and loved it!


Wow! Nice watch. where did you get one in gold? I want to buy one for my wife too. Can you please PM me the details if you don't mind?


----------



## coastcat

It seemed like a Sea-Glo kind of day today.

View attachment 1004919


Other than the Stowa, my collection is entirely modern Seiko and vintage Hamilton. I don't have any vintage Seiko or modern Hamilton ... but that is about to change. Pics will be posted when it arrives!


----------



## MicheleB

Tissot went to Great Sand Dunes National Park in Colorado, but we got socked in by clouds which were loaded with snow. Elevation was up there as shown on altimeter.

View attachment 1005304
View attachment 1005305


----------



## faintlymacabre

My new leather NATO from Crown & Buckle finally arrived!! I LOVE it. It had some sharp edges/corners on the back, but I filed them down and it's good to go.










Hopefully the strap will wear in as well as my Frye boots have. 

Editing to add a better picture of the strap's colour:


----------



## coastcat

Adding a leather NATO to my shopping list - that looks fantastic.

So, did I get a modern Hamilton or a vintage Seiko? Well, I _was_ going to get a modern Hammie, but the one I wanted seems to be out of stock everywhere. And then I stumbled across this vintage Seiko and fell in love...

View attachment 1007316


I've no idea how old this is. I'd guess mid/late 1980s by the style? It's an automatic, and the (original) steel bracelet is extremely not adjustable. Luckily the buckle area has a little expandable area because it's set to about 0.25" smaller than my wrist.


----------



## BeeSroe

faintlymacabre said:


> My new leather NATO from Crown & Buckle finally arrived!! I LOVE it. It had some sharp edges/corners on the back, but I filed them down and it's good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the strap will wear in as well as my Frye boots have.
> 
> Editing to add a better picture of the strap's colour:


That strap makes that watch look great!
Becky


----------



## BeeSroe

coastcat said:


> Adding a leather NATO to my shopping list - that looks fantastic.
> 
> So, did I get a modern Hamilton or a vintage Seiko? Well, I _was_ going to get a modern Hammie, but the one I wanted seems to be out of stock everywhere. And then I stumbled across this vintage Seiko and fell in love...
> 
> View attachment 1007316
> 
> 
> I've no idea how old this is. I'd guess mid/late 1980s by the style? It's an automatic, and the (original) steel bracelet is extremely not adjustable. Luckily the buckle area has a little expandable area because it's set to about 0.25" smaller than my wrist.


Okay, I think I love that watch, it's gorgeous!
Becky


----------



## BeeSroe

Late to the party but it's a winner for me. The grid design on the dial is very subtle, sometimes it shows up darker and sometimes it's a very light silvery grey and very hard to capture in a photo unless I have all the bells and whistles of a better photo lighting setup which I didn't. 
I've name it, "The Grid". 
View attachment 1007464


Becky


----------



## coastcat

BeeSroe said:


> Late to the party but it's a winner for me. The grid design on the dial is very subtle, sometimes it shows up darker and sometimes it's a very light silvery grey and very hard to capture in a photo unless I have all the bells and whistles of a better photo lighting setup which I didn't.
> I've name it, "The Grid".
> View attachment 1007464
> 
> 
> Becky


What's the model number? I am enamored of that grid dial!


----------



## MicheleB

BeeSroe said:


> Late to the party but it's a winner for me. The grid design on the dial is very subtle, sometimes it shows up darker and sometimes it's a very light silvery grey and very hard to capture in a photo unless I have all the bells and whistles of a better photo lighting setup which I didn't.
> I've name it, "The Grid".
> View attachment 1007464
> 
> 
> Becky


Creative photo composition!


----------



## BeeSroe

coastcat said:


> What's the model number? I am enamored of that grid dial!


I sometimes use graph paper for my art/creative stuff so the dial got to me. The model number is SNXF05. Do you have a model number or anything on that vintage Seiko with the blue arched window design?

Becky


----------



## BeeSroe

MicheleB said:


> Creative photo composition!


Thanks! I looked for my vintage graph paper pad to use for the grid background but alas I couldn't find it. lol

Becky


----------



## Rascasrosa

_My new leather NATO from Crown & Buckle finally arrived!! I LOVE it. It had some sharp edges/corners on the back, but I filed them down and it's good to go._

Cool strap! I really like the black/brown combination...but I'm biased


----------



## Rascasrosa

coastcat said:


> It seemed like a Sea-Glo kind of day today.


I love that Sea-Glo!! Where can I find one?


----------



## Rascasrosa

BeeSroe said:


> Late to the party but it's a winner for me. The grid design on the dial is very subtle, sometimes it shows up darker and sometimes it's a very light silvery grey and very hard to capture in a photo unless I have all the bells and whistles of a better photo lighting setup which I didn't.
> I've name it, "The Grid".
> Becky


Cool watch, never seen a grid pattern before! Neat


----------



## coastcat

Rascasrosa said:


> I love that Sea-Glo!! Where can I find one?


Not an easy task - I bought mine from a guy who scours various sources for vintage Hamiltons to fix and re-sell. He's a regular on a vintage forum I read, and regularly posts his for-sale watches there. (I've bought three from him - the Sea-Glo, Drummond, and Rodney - plus he did the repair work on my Cedric) A few other members there sell quality vintage Hamiltons as well. PM me if you want details.

I really want to get the white-dialed Sea-Glo, too. The black-dial version is just too dark and dignified to wear in warm weather!


----------



## Rascasrosa

coastcat said:


> The black-dial version is just too dark and dignified to wear in warm weather!


Funny, I was thinking the same thing about my Hamilton Khaki, the black face is not very Spring/Summer.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Starting the weekend with my Seiko H357-5060 from 1980 (currently on black leather):









On steel:









Have a great weekend!

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Another Colorado hike at Walker Ranch with the Seiko Neo Monster. Yesterday was a record heat and I almost changed to a summery band, but today it was more Seattle like so I left the black rubber oyster on! Sheesh - such decisions!

View attachment 1011199


----------



## BeeSroe

It being a Shamrock sort of day, I got lucky and was able to borrow this for the festivities!

View attachment 1011524


Becky


----------



## coastcat

Ah, St. Patrick's Day. Yes, I am wearing green... my maiden and married names are both Irish, and my grandfather was the son of Irish immigrants so I'm certified 25% Irish. Er, but he was Irish Protestant, and I think that means I'm supposed to wear orange. I look awful in orange. So green it is!

Besides, it's my preferred weekend watch anyway. :-d

View attachment 1012224


----------



## Watches4CC

I found this 18k gold Cartier Santos automatic from the early 1990's at a great price, been wearing it every day.

Then, because I couldn't resist....I just got this new Hammy Jazzmaster on sale. It's en route, should get here by Wed, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## MicheleB

Watches4CC said:


> I found this 18k gold Cartier Santos automatic from the early 1990's at a great price, been wearing it every day.
> 
> Then, because I couldn't resist....I just got this new Hammy Jazzmaster on sale. It's en route, should get here by Wed, I can't wait to see it!


Nice and extra nice! Can't wait to see Jazzie! It's on my wish list!


----------



## skielie

tissotgirl said:


> I love how we all wear such a variety of watches. It really opens your eyes to different options.
> 
> Ive been mostly wearing my Momentum Storm II but the Mini Monster snuck back on for a few days there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for some really exciting news, my dad got a his dream watch! I've been trying to convince him that he does indeed deserve it and when his latest bloodwork came back showing no remaining traces of cancer, we went shopping and he got his dream Tag! This is our 'Eff you, cancer' WOMW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me so happy to see how happy he is when he looks at it. And our salesman at Birks was great, if you're reading this (since we discussed WUS) thank you!
> 
> Kim


Is the Tissot automatic?


----------



## tissotgirl

skielie said:


> Is the Tissot automatic?


Nope. It's a quartz.

Kim


----------



## BeeSroe

First day of Spring and nostalgia has kicked in, I have definitely been influenced by the watches I've seen here. This one is because of all the great digital watches of Sherry's that I've seen.
Here's a nod to the one and only digital watch I ever owned back in the late 70's under the name of Texas Instruments. They were big back in the day and everybody had at least a TI calculator.

View attachment 1016004


Becky


----------



## Watches4CC

I posted this on the Hamilton forum, but I just had to show you ladies, too! Fresh from the UPS guy today, my Lady Jazzmaster in white arrived safe and sound. I love it! Perfect for spring and summer, and easy for my older ( ha ha ha) eyes to see. It will join my other Hamiltons, here's a family portrait.


----------



## BeeSroe

My black Seiko 5, the first automatic I ever got just last year. 
Here it is on the new leather NATO.

View attachment 1017352


Becky


----------



## coastcat

It was a very sunny morning, and quite delightful - from inside the car. Outside, it was unpleasantly windy and cold! Stupid March weather.

View attachment 1018999


----------



## coastcat

It's sunny again, and not quite as cold. Stowa time!

View attachment 1019485


----------



## Popoki Nui

Sunny and warm here...we spent a few hours on the beach after shopping and chores were done. I'd been wearing my GLX5600XA all week; too busy to really bother with watches:









On Friday after work, I really wanted to wear something different and realized it's been a long time since I wore my RADO:
































It still needs some cosmetic work (the minute chapter ring has come loose and needs to be realigned and secured), but the more I wear it, the more I like it.

Have a great weekend!
~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

There ya go! Nice vintage TI, Becky!



BeeSroe said:


> First day of Spring and nostalgia has kicked in, I have definitely been influenced by the watches I've seen here. This one is because of all the great digital watches of Sherry's that I've seen.
> Here's a nod to the one and only digital watch I ever owned back in the late 70's under the name of Texas Instruments. They were big back in the day and everybody had at least a TI calculator.
> 
> View attachment 1016004
> 
> 
> Becky


----------



## MicheleB

Popoki Nui said:


> Sunny and warm here...we spent a few hours on the beach after shopping and chores were done. I'd been wearing my GLX5600XA all week; too busy to really bother with watches:
> 
> On Friday after work, I really wanted to wear something different and realized it's been a long time since I wore my RADO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still needs some cosmetic work (the minute chapter ring has come loose and needs to be realigned and secured), but the more I wear it, the more I like it.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> ~Sherry.


Michele in snowy Colorado thanks you for these warm thoughts!


----------



## BeeSroe

Popoki Nui said:


> Sunny and warm here...we spent a few hours on the beach after shopping and chores were done. I'd been wearing my GLX5600XA all week; too busy to really bother with watches:


Nifty G-Shocks, especially the square ones!



Popoki Nui said:


> On Friday after work, I really wanted to wear something different and realized it's been a long time since I wore my RADO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still needs some cosmetic work (the minute chapter ring has come loose and needs to be realigned and secured), but the more I wear it, the more I like it.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> ~Sherry.


Nice RADO!

Becky


----------



## BeeSroe

Not a true moon phase but I have to admit that it's more fun to see the sun/moon indicator actually change position in a 24 hour period.

View attachment 1021395


Becky


----------



## MicheleB

New watch by Christopher Ward out for a post snowfall walk. Double date and interesting textures.

View attachment 1021776


----------



## Popoki Nui

Seiko M154-5009 ca 1978 for my Monday:

















Hope your Monday is kind to you!

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

MicheleB said:


> New watch by Christopher Ward out for a post snowfall walk. Double date and interesting textures.
> 
> View attachment 1021776


Can you try for a close-up photo of the dial? Oooh, and the bracelet too!


----------



## MicheleB

As requested. They were on clearance at the Ward website and come in brown, silver white dials.

View attachment 1022829


----------



## 8675309




----------



## BeeSroe

Popoki Nui said:


> Why not get a real one? There are still good examples of the original Pulsar out there if you know where to look.
> 
> Edit: and if you can find a non-op one, there are people out there who are quite good at repairing/restoring them.


A mild search has been on going, mostly for research purposes of prices and condition but it's mostly been on eBay and there even non-op ones seem to go higher than I would like for now. It would be great to find a good buy though.


----------



## BeeSroe

Popoki Nui said:


> Kind of addicting, aren't they! I have the same black one, and the blue and salmon (Hawai'ian) one, and I plan on getting a white one as well.
> 
> ~Sherry.


Addicting for sure and definitely aggressively on my radar. I'd love to find a blue one and salmon one but, wow, few far between on the salmon one. The white ones are really nice, would they discolor I wonder. 
Becky


----------



## Popoki Nui

BeeSroe said:


> The white ones are really nice, would they discolor I wonder.


No, not likely. The GLX series have the glossy finish which are highly resistant to stains and discoloration (the underside of the straps can discolor, though). I have four white G's; three are glossy and look like new after several years' wear. One Baby G (BG-300) has a matte finish, and that's another story. The matte finish is a pain to keep clean and white. Always look for the gloss white finish. The white GLX5600 is fine.

~Sherry.


----------



## BeeSroe

Popoki Nui said:


> No, not likely. The GLX series have the glossy finish which are highly resistant to stains and discoloration (the underside of the straps can discolor, though). I have four white G's; three are glossy and look like new after several years' wear. One Baby G (BG-300) has a matte finish, and that's another story. The matte finish is a pain to keep clean and white. Always look for the gloss white finish. The white GLX5600 is fine.
> 
> ~Sherry.


Good news then, since I really like these tide graph versions. Thanks for the info!

Becky

Sent via Tapatalk HD


----------



## coastcat

On a sunny day, why not wear the moon and stars?









I'm really not sure if this is an "official" Sea-Gull or if it's a custom job that used a Sea-Gull skeleton mechanism. The box and booklet were branded Sea-Gull, but the booklet was in Chinese with no translation. Oh, who cares, it's a fun watch either way!

Eventually I'll take some proper photos to show off the details of the dial and decorated mechanism. It's a little difficult to see in this photo, but it's an open-heart dial (open-star in this case).


----------



## BeeSroe

Very eye catching and I am a sucker for the moon and stars, it looks like a fab fun watch.

Becky



coastcat said:


> On a sunny day, why not wear the moon and stars?
> 
> View attachment 1038737
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure if this is an "official" Sea-Gull or if it's a custom job that used a Sea-Gull skeleton mechanism. The box and booklet were branded Sea-Gull, but the booklet was in Chinese with no translation. Oh, who cares, it's a fun watch either way!
> 
> Eventually I'll take some proper photos to show off the details of the dial and decorated mechanism. It's a little difficult to see in this photo, but it's an open-heart dial (open-star in this case).


----------



## BeeSroe

Because I'm a geek, I had to see how accurate the tide graph is. I downloaded an android app for Casio watches that will pinpoint a location and provide the data needed to calculate the tides. I have to say that it worked fairly well. This spot is a in a bay where the rocks in the background don't show unless it's low tide and the graph shows a low tide. I like!









Becky


----------



## MicheleB

BeeSroe said:


> Because I'm a geek, I had to see how accurate the tide graph is. I downloaded an android app for Casio watches that will pinpoint a location and provide the data needed to calculate the tides. I have to say that it worked fairly well. This spot is a in a bay where the rocks in the background don't show unless it's low tide and the graph shows a low tide. I like!
> 
> View attachment 1039064
> 
> 
> Becky


I think I need me one o dese!


----------



## faintlymacabre

The usual for me today...










This one is on its way though!










Tide graphs are awesome, but not really of use to me living inland, so I just went for a round "stealth" look G. After reading on the Casio forum about issues with the matte white resin staining easily, I couldn't go with white.

I wish there were altimeters available in Baby-G models -- that's something I'd use all the time living so close to the mountains! I also saw a G-Shock model that interfaces with your smartphone! Hopefully these features make their way over to the Baby-G line sometime?


----------



## coastcat

faintlymacabre said:


> Tide graphs are awesome, but not really of use to me living inland, so I just went for a round "stealth" look G.


But you could live a seaside life vicariously with the tide graph!

"Ah, it's neap tide right now."
"What?"
"Oh, did I never mention that I am one with the sea? I feel its daily rhythms... through my wrist."


----------



## Popoki Nui

KonTiki on my wrist for a few days. Eterna-made cal 12824 from ~1970:

























~Sherry.


----------



## BeeSroe

MicheleB said:


> I think I need me one o dese!


Yes, you do! This is model BLX102-2B. Or one of the GLX 5600's, the tide graph is even better visually and it has a moon phase display.

Becky

Sent via Tapatalk HD


----------



## Popoki Nui

For Thursday:
























Ca 1990.

~Sherry.


----------



## 8675309

I wanted a leather NATO for this, but had a proper size in my collection of a standard ostrich. Was not sure at first, but it's growing on me.


----------



## MicheleB

Good ol Mini Monster on hike at .... Valley ranch not foo far from Boulder, CO. Interesting the name of the Ranch must be banned on the site because it won't let me enter H-E-I-L

Black rubber oyster bracelet I like a lot, but I think it is time to switch to a blue leather for Spring!!! I am hearing we have more snow coming tomorrow though so maybe not yet ready for the Spring band. :-(


----------



## Popoki Nui

Friday: Pulsar/Seiko Spoon UFO cal W850:


Saturday: 70's Orient King diver:


Today: Seiko M421-5010 ca 1984:


Tomorrow: ????

~Sherry.


----------



## faintlymacabre

My Baby-G arrived, finally!


----------



## BeeSroe

I couldn't do three thumbs up, one for each watch but each should get one. Love seeing the digitals!

Becky



Popoki Nui said:


> Friday: Pulsar/Seiko Spoon UFO cal W850:
> 
> 
> Saturday: 70's Orient King diver:
> 
> 
> Today: Seiko M421-5010 ca 1984:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow: ????
> 
> ~Sherry.


----------



## BeeSroe

That really looks great! Is it as large on your wrist as it looks like it is in the photo?

Becky



faintlymacabre said:


> My Baby-G arrived, finally!


----------



## coastcat

Tried to post this before, but the hotel wifi was painfully slow. I just returned from a conference in Reno, had this on my wrist most of the time:


----------



## BeeSroe

Once more into the tide...









Becky


----------



## faintlymacabre

BeeSroe said:


> That really looks great! Is it as large on your wrist as it looks like it is in the photo?
> 
> Becky


It is pretty large! This is my biggest watch.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coastcat

Converting the sunshine into starlight and moonglow:


----------



## Popoki Nui

BGR-300 for today:


Seiko H357-5080 for Sunday:


~Sherry.


----------



## jva59

That Seiko H357-5080 is really something! Didn't know such a thing existed.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Looks great!



BeeSroe said:


> Once more into the tide...
> 
> View attachment 1054050
> 
> 
> Becky


----------



## Popoki Nui

jva59 said:


> That Seiko H357-5080 is really something! Didn't know such a thing existed.


Yes, the 1980's were a pretty cool era, especially for digital and digi-ana watches, and especially at Seiko.

~Sherry.


----------



## 8675309

Love all the digitals.


----------



## BeeSroe

8675309 said:


> Love all the digitals.


Very nice! And, I agree about all the digitals.

Becky

Sent via Tapatalk HD


----------



## MicheleB

Sorry but whenever I am in the mountains (happens a lot), Tissot T Touch with altimeter is the one I grab. Here's the T Touch at Vail Pass in Colorado coming back to Boulder after a great weekend in Moab, UT visiting the Arches and Canyonlands National Parks. What a beautiful country!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Lazy day off; I thought I'd wear another couple of my collection that haven't see much wrist-time lately. 
Timex Triathlon ca 1995. I just loved the pink/purple/grey case. I had one of the originals that came out in the 80's with the incandescent backlight; it finally failed so I picked this one up in 1995 with the newer electroluminescent backlight. I really like this model, in fact I strap it to my purse or backpack as a backup watch when I go on road trips, but it never seems to make it onto my wrist much:



Afternoon switch to another digi-ana; Seiko H461-5019 ca 1985. sadly, this one is a bit of a beater but all functions work properly. On dark blue leather today:


~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

I keep thinking about picking up a Timex Indiglo as a travel watch. Maybe I'll do that before the next conference in June. Meanwhile, here's a Seiko on a sunny day:


----------



## BeeSroe

Twin to my husband's watch, a Casio Riseman atomic solar with altimeter and barometer.









Becky


----------



## coastcat

Finally, spring-like weather. I put on a seasonally-appropriate dress, which would normally call for a delicate lady-like watch. Nah. It's time for the big chunk of metal!


----------



## BeeSroe

Classy looking Seiko 5!

Becky



coastcat said:


> Finally, spring-like weather. I put on a seasonally-appropriate dress, which would normally call for a delicate lady-like watch. Nah. It's time for the big chunk of metal!
> 
> View attachment 1060147


----------



## BeeSroe

Just arrived about an hour ago, season appropriate!









Becky


----------



## Popoki Nui

BeeSroe said:


> Classy looking Seiko 5!
> 
> Becky


Agreed...that's nice!

~S.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Another sunny summer-like day here, so another summer watch to go with it: Swatch Turquoise Rebel:



~Sherry.


----------



## BeeSroe

Still on my wrist...








Becky


----------



## Rascasrosa

coastcat said:


> As the founder and president of the Anti Bling Institute, I must start with a disclaimer: this is not an April Fools joke! In a recent thread, someone had linked to a Hong Kong site that carried several Chinese brands. I popped over to take a look and...This is so not me. And yet, I'm loving this watch.
> .


I'm not fond of bling on modern watches, unless it is on one of those magnificient antique watches from the 1800 - early 1900's. This Sea-gull is quite unusual, in a good way though! Glad you broke your own rule on this one


----------



## 8675309

Huge hunk of dive watch.


----------



## MicheleB

New watch and a new hike on Sunday! Mido Ocean Star. Very light, but nice size. Wearing it loose as a bracelet style and I love it. Hike was in Rocky Mt National Park to Bridal Veil Falls.


----------



## coastcat

A lovely day to go out and run errands, including taking my pollen-laden car through the automated car wash:









Hmm, should have worn a diver...


----------



## Popoki Nui

Swatchin' it again today: Swatch Original reissue from the original line of the 80's:



Quickset day and date. 30m WR (swimming, snorkelling....never leaked). Superluminova hands and hour dots (easily readable ALL night). $60. Make me wonder how much watch one really needs...

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Popoki Nui said:


> Quickset day and date. 30m WR (swimming, snorkelling....never leaked). Superluminova hands and hour dots (easily readable ALL night). $60. Make me wonder how much watch one really needs...


_Need_? A tough all-purpose quartz. _Want_? That's a different matter...


----------



## Popoki Nui

coastcat said:


> _Need_? A tough all-purpose quartz. _Want_? That's a different matter...


Good distinction. Unfortunately.o|

:-d

~S.


----------



## BeeSroe

As the saying goes, "Go big or go home!"








I love the larger more detailed moon phase display. I'd have a watch with mostly that if I could. 
This recent digital craze of mine really needs to slow down.

Becky


----------



## Popoki Nui

BeeSroe said:


> This recent digital craze of mine really needs to slow down.


 I said that in 1980.

:roll:

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Snowshoeing on May 4! Hard to believe but love it! Rocky Mt National Park


----------



## MicheleB

Mini Monster went for first bike ride of the year. We don't have snow in Boulder thank goodness. Perfect day for a ride - overcast and 50's. Haven't switched over to my Spring-time band, but maybe now I can. Don't want to jinx it doing it too soon and get more snow here! ;-)


----------



## 8675309

This arrived today. I wish I could get a good shot of the lights, but you get the idea.


----------



## BeeSroe

Nice one, the lights are colorful.



8675309 said:


> This arrived today. I wish I could get a good shot of the lights, but you get the idea.


Becky


----------



## lofebug

Happy to find these section in WUS  Have anyone of you ladies got an Archimede Pilot 36mm? I'm really amazed by this watch and want to see it on women's wrist


----------



## coastcat

A bright sunny day, a classic watch...


----------



## MicheleB

Mini Monster went for a hike near Boulder and then for a Colorado wine tasting. Not bad! Will probably finally switch to a Spring strap...I think it is safe now.


----------



## coastcat

It's Mother's Day in the U.S. Mine is long gone, so in her memory I'm wearing one of the Seikos she gave me back in the early 1980s. This watch may have been the start of my Seiko addiction!


----------



## BeeSroe

Part of my Mother's Day.









It's a wave ceptor, the snake is keeping it company.

Becky


----------



## MicheleB

A Mother's Day 11 mile hike At .... Valley Ranch near Lyons, CO! It was lovely. Changed the mini monster strap to a more colorful one that reminded me of the sun. It was a warm one today!


----------



## coastcat

I didn't realize until today that the hands are blued... it's only noticeable in strong light.


----------



## Mctan

Good morning, I'm new here. Thought I can join in too.

BEM 500L


----------



## GinGinD

Hello, Mctan. Welcome to WUS and to the Ladies Watches subforum. 

Jeannie


----------



## coastcat

Welcome, Mctan! That's a great Casio. It's so rare to see one that's not a G-Shock or Databank that I keep forgetting Casio does dressier watches as well.

I had a meeting downtown yesterday and took a little spare time to relax at a sidewalk table, sipping iced tea and watching the scene. The Drummond is always appropriate for business:


----------



## MicheleB

Mctan said:


> Good morning, I'm new here. Thought I can join in too.
> 
> BEM 500L
> 
> View attachment 1085045


Welcome Mctan!

That's a nice model I have not seen before. Classy and sporty and large enough to read! My kinda watch.


----------



## BeeSroe

Welcome! Nice watch!

Becky



Mctan said:


> Good morning, I'm new here. Thought I can join in too.
> 
> BEM 500L
> 
> View attachment 1085045


----------



## BeeSroe




----------



## coastcat

BeeSroe said:


> View attachment 1088349


I'm still hopelessly drawn to that dial! So, so nifty.


----------



## MicheleB

coastcat said:


> I'm still hopelessly drawn to that dial! So, so nifty.


Reminds me of school! ;-) Not a bad thing! I am a science geek type.


----------



## BeeSroe

Becky


----------



## Popoki Nui

Welcome, Mctan. Hope you will join in and post often!

~Sherry.



Mctan said:


> Good morning, I'm new here. Thought I can join in too.
> 
> BEM 500L
> 
> View attachment 1085045


----------



## MicheleB

Toady's hike to St Mary's glacier at a decent elevation.


----------



## paouy

BeeSroe said:


> View attachment 1088349


What a beautiful dial!! I love it!!


----------



## BeeSroe

Such a pretty dial, I always enjoy seeing the different looks that watch has because of the dial.

Becky



MicheleB said:


> Toady's hike to St Mary's glacier at a decent elevation.
> 
> View attachment 1089914


----------



## snidegrrl

First post ever! I'm gearing up to buy myself my first "nice" watch, but right now I'm wearing this Timex Weekender. Cheap and simple. 
(Right now I'm looking at Bernhardt and Deep Blue, since they are very affordable. But I might talk myself into something more grandiose.)
I am enjoying everyone's watch pics, particularly loving the mini-monster.


----------



## coastcat

snidegrrl said:


> First post ever! I'm gearing up to buy myself my first "nice" watch, but right now I'm wearing this Timex Weekender. Cheap and simple.
> (Right now I'm looking at Bernhardt and Deep Blue, since they are very affordable. But I might talk myself into something more grandiose.)
> I am enjoying everyone's watch pics, particularly loving the mini-monster.
> 
> View attachment 1092722


Welcome! Great to have another DC-area watch addict on board. Ever been to Little Treasury Jewelers out near BWI? They don't carry as many diver brands as they used to, but it's still a fun place to browse for small brands (it's one of the few U.S. dealers for Muhle Glashutte and Bremont).

I've been tempted to pick up a Weekender as a grab & go - the dial is so clean, and it would be a great excuse to buy more NATO straps.


----------



## MicheleB

Took half day off of work and went for a hike in Boulder, CO. Flatirons in background.


----------



## snidegrrl

coastcat said:


> Welcome! Great to have another DC-area watch addict on board. Ever been to Little Treasury Jewelers out near BWI? They don't carry as many diver brands as they used to, but it's still a fun place to browse for small brands (it's one of the few U.S. dealers for Muhle Glashutte and Bremont).
> 
> I've been tempted to pick up a Weekender as a grab & go - the dial is so clean, and it would be a great excuse to buy more NATO straps.


I haven't actually been there! You can bet I will be going by soon then... I was thinking I needed to figure out the best places to go locally. Thanks!


----------



## coastcat

snidegrrl said:


> I haven't actually been there! You can bet I will be going by soon then... I was thinking I needed to figure out the best places to go locally. Thanks!


Visiting watch dealers can be a lot of fun! Dress respectably (nothing formal, just don't look too ratty), wash your hands before going in, and be respectful of the salesperson's time (be clear that you are looking, not buying immediately). Most places are happy to let you try on a bunch of timepieces. It's a good way to learn what you like and what suits your wrist, and hopefully you'll encounter a salesperson who is also a watch enthusiast with lots of knowledge to share.

Little Treasury is great about this, as are both branches of Radcliffe (Towson Town Center and Reisterstown - it's worth the drive!). Head to Tysons Corner Center to look at the high-end brands; between Lenkersdorfer and Fink's, you'll find most of the big names. The really, really expensive stuff is at Tysons Galleria, of course. None of these places carry anything particularly affordable (Hamilton is the least expensive brand you'll see), but you'll learn how a quality watch feels.

And then go buy a Seiko. Or maybe that's just what I do. :-d

Actually, the most interesting opportunity for trying on watches is at a GTG (get together). The DC guys on the main forum organize GTGs two or three times a year. Everyone brings their watches! Some people only have one watch to share, which is perfectly fine. Others bring huge, fully-loaded watch cases. Affordable divers are really popular with this crowd. Keep an eye on the Main forum for GTG threads. They just had a DC one last month (darn it, I was out of town), so there might not be another until autumn.

Anyway, back to our regularly scheduled watch photos.... Stowa time!


----------



## coastcat

Uh oh. I'm on the mailing list for Seiko Factory Stores, and just got one saying that there's a big sale this weekend (Memorial Day weekend in the U.S.). 30% - 70% off, plus "doorbusters" at $40 and below.

I really wasn't planning to buy another watch just yet, but...

In the meantime, I spent the day running errands. Had to stop for an iced latte, of course:


----------



## GinGinD

coastcat said:


> Had to stop for an iced latte, of course:


Goes without saying... 

Jeannie


----------



## banks504

Today is my new acquisition! The 36mm Oris Aquis:





















Had my eye on it for awhile and since I just sold my Epos, it seemed a good time


----------



## GinGinD

banks504 said:


> Today is my new acquisition! The 36mm Oris Aquis


Very nice!

Jeannie


----------



## siaokia78

a nike wc0021 'hammer' i found in the drawer...














in the meantime, i have been trying to arrange some of my collection based on where they were manufactured...








regards,
GL


----------



## tissotgirl

Wow, some excellent watches here! Ever since I got my Sumo I've been alternating between these 2.



















Hope everyone's having a great weekend!

Kim


----------



## MicheleB

Saturday: Biking from Frisco to Breckenridge, CO. Drop dead gorgeous scenery! Looks like I have to resynch the digital readout and hands. This happens pretty often when near a magnet. 








Sunday: Pawnee Butte National Grasslands in Colorado.








Monday: Movado at Timberline Falls hike in Arapaho National Forest, CO. Love that wavy dial! 








Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Well...seems like I haven't been here in forever. Too many projects; astronomy outreach, and planning our major cat rescue fundraiser ....then a short getaway off-island to Vancouver to relax. Great to see a couple of new members here! 
Last week or so's watches:
DW5600 cooling off in the lake:


Timex WS4. We were going to do some geocaching in Vancouver. An ABC watch is a great help, but we never got around to it this trip. No matter; this watch is a portable weather station so it travels with me no matter if I wear it or not (older pic):

Daily wear watches :
Pulsar P4 Executive and G-Shock G7800:



Today; switch to my 6139-6005:


Cheers!
~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Opted for dainty today, despite the goofy tan line:









I'm off to another conference next week... but haven't decided on the appropriate watch to bring this time. Maybe the Seiko Type-B for the journey and the Hamilton Cedric for the conference. Hmm. It's a lot easier to decide on the appropriate clothing and road snacks than watches!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Less-than-dainty (as usual!) today. WSM chrono:



~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Oh that is pretty darn cool!



Popoki Nui said:


> Timex WS4. We were going to do some geocaching in Vancouver. An ABC watch is a great help, but we never got around to it this trip. No matter; this watch is a portable weather station so it travels with me no matter if I wear it or not (older pic):
> 
> 
> Today; switch to my 6139-6005:
> 
> Cheers!
> ~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

MicheleB said:


> Oh that is pretty darn cool!


Isn't it?! And very capable. At the risk of wasting interest and bandwidth, a short tour of the WS4. WS4 = Wide Screen, 4 sensors (Altitude, Barometer, Compass, Temperature). Case is 50x50x16mm, WR 50M. Lightweight and easy to wear despite it's size.

Main screen. Time in analog and digital format. (For time-at-a-glance, the analog dial is visible in all modes except calibration). Second time zone is available in digital format. Temp and barometric trend at lower left. Day/month/date lower right can be switched to current altitude or barometer:

Altitude (in metric or standard). Max/Min and altitude history is tracked and can be recalled:

Barometer (in Hg or Millibars). History is tracked in digital and graph formats and can be saved for later study:

Compass (in digital and analog formats (current time is in digital format lower right):

Side view:

Back. (User-replaceable battery):

Great backlight!


The WS4 also has a 24hr digital chronograph, countdown timer, several alarms (daily for wakeup etc, and also alarms for altitude and barometer functions) and plot/review or baro and alti functions. I've taken it swimming with no problems, although you have to dry out the sensor ports to regain accurate alti and baro data. The sensors are as accurate as any ABC watch on the market, and closely match my Kestrel and Garmin instruments.
I really love this watch....more than my Suunto Vector. Great outdoor/hiking/geocaching watch.
Great for storm chasing, too!


~Sherry.


----------



## BeeSroe

"Weekdater Marlin"








Becky


----------



## siaokia78

a vintage timex electric made in west germany, produced between 1967/8... received this in the mail on friday, this is its current condition after 3 rounds of cleaning...








regards,
GL


----------



## Popoki Nui

Love it! It is a back-set model?

~Sherry.



siaokia78 said:


> a vintage timex electric made in west germany, produced between 1967/8... received this in the mail on friday, this is its current condition after 3 rounds of cleaning...
> View attachment 1106100
> 
> 
> regards,
> GL


----------



## siaokia78

Popoki Nui said:


> Love it! It is a back-set model?
> 
> ~Sherry.


yup, it is...

regards,
GL


----------



## tissotgirl

I love that watch. It looks perfect on you, congratulations! 

Kim


----------



## Popoki Nui

G-300LV "Streetrider" all weekend:


~Sherry.


----------



## BeeSroe

Becky


----------



## coastcat

Greetings from Atlanta! I thought DC traffic was hideous, but Atlanta is a whole new world of pain on the road. Drove 12 hours from DC to Atlanta accompanied by the Stowa, and it has stayed on my wrist even though I had intended to wear the Hamilton Drummond for the conference.


----------



## banks504

GP for today


----------



## Popoki Nui

Pulsar Time Computer P3 Date Command ca 1973 for me today:



~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

As I was doing a battery and gasket change anyway, how about a little tour inside Hamilton Pulsar Time Computer LED watch? I did one on a 70's vintage Seiko LCD awhile back; this one is a Pulsar P2, aka "James Bond" (Live and Let Die), or "Astronaut". The module is similar to the P3 I was wearing today (above), except it has only one time button for hours/minutes and seconds, no date display. The first mass-marketed solid-state watch in the world, ca 1972. The price: $1500 in stainless steel!
All the bits:


Again, with case upside down. See the oval plate inside the case at right? That plate is soldered to the case and seals the push button; the button doesn't penetrate the case as with most digitals. Inside the hollow button is a very small (half the size of a grain of rice!) and very powerful magnet. It actuates a magnetic reed switch, which is the long glass tube on the right side of the black module. 

(the P2 Date and P3 and subsequent Pulsars has two buttons and two reed switches, the other for month/date display once the microprocessor was up to the task!)

The Module: top, quartz crystal. Under that, a row of LED drivers; components that each send signals to and power one row of LED's. Under those, the sealed LED bank. You can see individual dot-LED's (compare with the illuminated photo below). Later Pulsars and other brands switched to bar-segments. Most of us like the dots better! Below that...the square shape is the cover for the microprocessor (the "chip"), to its left is one of two timing control adjustment components. The whitish rectangular thing with the squiggly red line is an ambient-light sensor. Bright outside light...more power/brighter LED display. Dimmer light, dimmer display. Saved battery power! Beneath it all, the main circuit board and black plastic "carrier". Under than (bottom) you can just see one of two additional glass reed switched used to set the time (HR and MIN on the caseback), using a small magnet stored in the bracelet's deployant clasp. All in all, fascinating stuff for 1972!



~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Popoki Nui said:


> ~Sherry.


Whenever I see your watches I think of "klatu"! Striking resemblance!


----------



## Popoki Nui

MicheleB said:


> Whenever I see your watches I think of "klatu"! Striking resemblance!
> 
> View attachment 1111789


LOL! I never actually thought about it, but you're right!! :-d

~Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

nomos tangomat gmt...after getting this watch earlier this year...i haven't been looking around for watches to collect... 
somewhere along the line, as i was looking at my collection, i thought of collecting watches based on the countries they were manufactured/assembled...these are some of the watches i have collected over the few months....








watches from china: a chairman mao watch(shanghai SB1H), a vintage budlet watch(Shanghai BB SS7) & a gift from my watch maker, a cat chasing mouse quartz watch







a vintage Douglas world timer made in france...the tritium lume is still slighty visible...







Moranbong North Korea watch(Modified Semag ES 95)







a vintage hand winding seiko on 66B movement







from east germany; a vintage ruhla(UMF2432)& a vintage glashutte(GUB 69.1)







west germany; a vintage junghans automatic(J625 movement) & a german made watch powered by a PUW1360 automatic movement







a 1967/8 timex electric from west germany(Laco 870/Timex M84), a 1974 timex from great britain(M25) & a 1979 timex from taiwan(M24)

regards,
GL


----------



## Popoki Nui

siaokia78 said:


> nomos tangomat gmt...after getting this watch earlier this year...i haven't been looking around for watches to collect...
> somewhere along the line, as i was looking at my collection, i thought of collecting watches based on the countries they were manufactured/assembled...these are some of the watches i have collected over the few months...
> L


Very cool! Love that Douglas! And the cat-chasing-mouse appeals to me on my feline level. ;-) Thanks for the look.

~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Eterna for a casual beach day today:



Our 20th anniversary was Friday; tonight we're going out to dinner to celebrate, so I think I'll wear my Bucherer:


~Sherry.


----------



## siaokia78

finally found a mickey mouse watch at a local flea market....similar to the one i had when i was very young...








regards,
GL


----------



## MicheleB

A couple days late, but busy weekend hiking in Colorado. Got my summer blue watch band on the Mini monster. Very fun switching around straps. I have 6 straps now for it. ;-)








Flatirons in the back.








Lupines in the back.


----------



## BeeSroe

I think I finally found a strap that I like for my beige Seiko 5, from Crown & Buckle. This is the first nato strap I've tried that felt secure and comfortable on my wrist.









Becky


----------



## Colette

Today I wore this vintage Bulova automatic that I picked up for a .99 bid on ebay awhile ago. It is a little scratched up but is working great and is a fun watch to wear. I love the red second hand.


----------



## coastcat

Colette said:


> Today I wore this vintage Bulova automatic that I picked up for a .99 bid on ebay awhile ago. It is a little scratched up but is working great and is a fun watch to wear. I love the red second hand.


I love those triangular hour markers!

Try a Cape Cod metal polishing cloth (Official Site of Cape Cod® Polish Company,Inc.). I bought mine on eBay, but they're readily available at hardware stores. It's just a polishing cloth saturated with... something. Magic, maybe.  They're designed to remove tarnish, but also help with light scratches.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Classic Casio today. Pre-G-Shock DW-1000 purchased new around 1983 or so. Never babied, my first true heavy-duty digital sports/dive watch is on only it's second strap and fifth battery in 30 years:




~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

That strap and dial were just made for each other. Awesome look!

~S.



BeeSroe said:


> I think I finally found a strap that I like for my beige Seiko 5, from Crown & Buckle. This is the first nato strap I've tried that felt secure and comfortable on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 1118674
> 
> 
> Becky


----------



## Colette

I'll have to give that a try. Do they just help metal or does it help the scratched plastic too?



coastcat said:


> I love those triangular hour markers!
> 
> Try a Cape Cod metal polishing cloth (Official Site of Cape Cod® Polish Company,Inc.). I bought mine on eBay, but they're readily available at hardware stores. It's just a polishing cloth saturated with... something. Magic, maybe.  They're designed to remove tarnish, but also help with light scratches.


----------



## coastcat

Colette said:


> I'll have to give that a try. Do they just help metal or does it help the scratched plastic too?


If you mean the acrylic crystal on the watch, the Cape Cod cloth won't help. Run a search on this site for "polywatch" to find lots of discussions of Polywatch abrasive paste and other ways to buff out the plastic scratches. (some people just use an abrasive toothpaste!) People have posted Polywatch demonstrations to YouTube to show off the before & after results. It's available on eBay, Amazon, and various watch supply websites like Esslinger.

I'd post a watch photo, but I haven't even worn a watch for the last couple days! Yikes. Thanks to my tan line, though, it looks like I'm always wearing a white ceramic watch. :-d


----------



## Colette

Yes, I meant the acrylic crystal. Thanks for the advice. I will give it a try.

Today I wore another old Bulova. This one is a puzzle to me. I have been unable to date it. I can't find any of the marks on the movement for the early Bulova watches, but the case markings don't match up with their letter and number designations from later watches. The case is marked "Bulova Quality" and then below it "F186274". My other Bulova watches were easy to date.


----------



## coastcat

Colette said:


>


The general style, minute track, and hands give me a late 1930s/early 1940s impression. The hands look more early-1930s, actually. I wonder if that's the original case for the movement?

I decided to go blingy today while out running errands:


----------



## BeeSroe

Great Casio, love the look!

Becky



Popoki Nui said:


> Classic Casio today. Pre-G-Shock DW-1000 purchased new around 1983 or so. Never babied, my first true heavy-duty digital sports/dive watch is on only it's second strap and fifth battery in 30 years:
> 
> 
> ~Sherry.


----------



## BeeSroe

In honor of the nice little Bulova automatic that Collette posted the other day. Mine was not quite the score but still, not a bad deal. In the photo, mine looks much bigger than it is on my wrist. It's appox, an inch from case edge to other side of the crown. Really, I had no idea that there were ever such small women's automatic watches.









Becky


----------



## MicheleB

Drove across Continental Divide today with the Mini Monster. Trail Ridge Road, Rocky Mountain national Park.


----------



## MicheleB

Great hike today with the Tissot. No big altitude but followed the Big Thompson River and it was cool and the sound of running water was lovely.

Tissot with Columbine flower.















Tissot with Big Thompson river.


----------



## coastcat

Big chunk of metal today:


----------



## Mmann964

I can't take a decent wrist shot to save my life, but here's a pic of my recently purchased Hamilton Khaki Field Officer's watch. I'm in love! This watch has hardly left my wrist since I got it a little over a week ago.


----------



## coastcat

Mmann964 said:


> View attachment 1125216
> I can't take a decent wrist shot to save my life, but here's a pic of my recently purchased Hamilton Khaki Field Officer's watch. I'm in love! This watch has hardly left my wrist since I got it a little over a week ago.


I love love love this watch. I've been debating whether or not to pick up this model as my first modern Hamilton - the dial is so simple without being dull. I especially love how the 6 and 12 are larger than the other numerals. Keep trying for a wrist shot!


----------



## Mmann964

coastcat said:


> I love love love this watch. I've been debating whether or not to pick up this model as my first modern Hamilton - the dial is so simple without being dull. I especially love how the 6 and 12 are larger than the other numerals. Keep trying for a wrist shot!


Thanks, coastcat! That's a mighty fine chunk of metal you had on yesterday! What are you wearing today? (Oh boy, on some other forums, that could be taken the wrong way.)

I'm wearing my Hamilton again today -- what a surprise. Still trying to get a wrist shot, but I can't seem to master the one-handed photo taking with my iPhone.


----------



## coastcat

Mmann964 said:


> Thanks, coastcat! That's a mighty fine chunk of metal you had on yesterday! What are you wearing today? (Oh boy, on some other forums, that could be taken the wrong way.)
> 
> I'm wearing my Hamilton again today -- what a surprise. Still trying to get a wrist shot, but I can't seem to master the one-handed photo taking with my iPhone.


Day 3 with my chunk o' Seiko, thinking about switching back to vintage tomorrow so I can actually lift that hand.  (it's not as heavy as it looks, but next time I'll go for titanium)

My iPhone wears a Speck CandyShell Grip which has thin rubber grips on a hard plastic case that make it easy to hold the phone fairly steady with just the thumb and middle finger. Phone cases with traction are awesome.


----------



## jrs99

I'm slowly working my wife into WIS'dom. Today she took her first WOTD pic & texted it to me since I'm on travel. I asked "did you post on the ladies forum?" No she's not quite there yet. Soo..I'ma do it for her! 
Another of my thrift store finds...


----------



## coastcat

jrs99 said:


> I'm slowly working my wife into WIS'dom. Today she took her first WOTD pic & texted it to me since I'm on travel. I asked "did you post on the ladies forum?" No she's not quite there yet. Soo..I'ma do it for her!
> Another of my thrift store finds...
> View attachment 1126628


Interesting watch - I assume it was a corporate gift since that's the logo for KLM Airlines (which makes the dual time design very appropriate!). Do you know anything else about it?

Too lazy to reset a mechanical today, so it's quartz time:


----------



## Popoki Nui

Neat!!



jrs99 said:


> I'm slowly working my wife into WIS'dom. Today she took her first WOTD pic & texted it to me since I'm on travel. I asked "did you post on the ladies forum?" No she's not quite there yet. Soo..I'ma do it for her!
> Another of my thrift store finds...
> View attachment 1126628


----------



## Popoki Nui

6139-6005 ca 1975, for the last couple of days. What do you think of the orange Alpine strap on this watch? I bought an orange version along with a couple blue ones; I think I was thinking I *must* have at least one watch that would look good on orange, but that never really worked out until I tried it on this Seiko. Opinions? 


Compare to blue strap, which I usually wear it on:


The more I wear it on the orange strap, the more I think I like it.

`Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Popoki Nui said:


> 6139-6005 ca 1975, for the last couple of days. What do you think of the orange Alpine strap on this watch? I bought an orange version along with a couple blue ones; I think I was thinking I *must* have at least one watch that would look good on orange, but that never really worked out until I tried it on this Seiko. Opinions?


It looks great on the blue strap, but GREAT on the orange strap!


----------



## GinGinD

I think it looks terrific on the orange strap.

Jeannie


----------



## jrs99

coastcat said:


> Interesting watch - I assume it was a corporate gift since that's the logo for KLM Airlines (which makes the dual time design very appropriate!). Do you know anything else about it?


I don't  It's two little Japanese quartz movements inside and I haven't been able to find anything out by Bing'ing. I'd been looking for a dual time myself since I travel once in awhile and found this one instead. I'm a guy who doesn't mind smaller watches but this one was just a wee bit too small for me. $6 at a local thrift shop and the cost of new 2 batteries. I'd also picked up a little quartz Seiko but it had a small Chevron gas station logo on the dial...she wasn't overly impressed with that one but my 13 year old loved it!


----------



## coastcat

Living in a brown world today... brown table, brown strap, brown skin because I've been slacking too often on the sunscreen. Eating a brown cookie while sipping on brown iced tea. Sherry, can I borrow that Seiko? :-d









I need to pick up a lighter strap for the Cedric. That dark brown was great for cold weather and sweaters, but looks a bit daft with summer dresses.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Orient King Diver for Friday. Bought it new in the summer of '77. I've owned a lot of mechanical watches over the years....from Timex to Rolex, and this humble Orient has proved more reliable than all of them! 




Have a great weekend!

~Sherry.


----------



## Colette

coastcat said:


> The general style, minute track, and hands give me a late 1930s/early 1940s impression. The hands look more early-1930s, actually. I wonder if that's the original case for the movement?
> 
> Thanks! I looked up the patent date on the watch band today and it was 1937. Not that that guarantees the watch is the same age, but I imagine it is pretty close. This watch band is not marked Bulova, but I have another VERY similar watch band that IS marked Bulova that dates to 1934 by the patent. I'm pretty sure the watch band is original to the watch. I will have to do further research.


----------



## geekchick

Was asked to take a size comparison pic for another thread so I thought I'd take a WOMW pic at the same time.


----------



## geekchick




----------



## coastcat

Weekend watch time:


----------



## Popoki Nui

Seiko Marine Sport cal 7T92 for yesterday and today:



~Sherry.


----------



## Colette

This is today's watch.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Tudor ca 1950 for Wednesday:



~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Wildflowers are out on tonight's hike with Christopher Ward.


----------



## siaokia78

vintage shanghai watch from china








my company organised a hair shaving event to raise fund for a local charity....i signed up(the only female participant)...








regards,
GL


----------



## Popoki Nui

G-Lide G5600A for Thursday:


~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

siaokia78 said:


> vintage shanghai watch from china
> 
> my company organised a hair shaving event to raise fund for a local charity....i signed up(the only female participant)...
> View attachment 1135250
> 
> 
> regards,
> GL


Right on! Love the watch and kudos on the shave!


----------



## Colette

I love my watches, but I have to admit, after seeing everyone's, mine are starting to look small. Here is today's watch, a small gold ladies Oris. I'm not sure what vintage it is. The problem with classic styling. I'm guessing 70's or 80's, but that is a total guess.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Another G-Lide for Friday; GLX5600XA special edition:


TGIF!

~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

I'd guess late 50's to late 60's. Nice little watch; certainly small by today's standards, but who cares? What matters, is if you enjoy it.

~Sherry.



Colette said:


> I love my watches, but I have to admit, after seeing everyone's, mine are starting to look small. Here is today's watch, a small gold ladies Oris. I'm not sure what vintage it is. The problem with classic styling. I'm guessing 70's or 80's, but that is a total guess.


----------



## rooneb




----------



## coastcat

Oooh, is it Small Watch Day? I'm wearing this little beauty, a 1940 Hamilton Olivia:









The Olivia was produced in the early 1940s, but the two-tone dial was only sold in 1940. As for size, it's a whole 16mm in width excluding the crown. The dial is gold and the number track is coral (with those lovely Roman numerals). Hamilton had experimented mid-century with coral dials for both men's and ladies' watches. Wish I had more of them...


----------



## BeeSroe

Definitely the orange strap, it really makes the watch pop!

Becky



Popoki Nui said:


> 6139-6005 ca 1975, for the last couple of days. What do you think of the orange Alpine strap on this watch? I bought an orange version along with a couple blue ones; I think I was thinking I *must* have at least one watch that would look good on orange, but that never really worked out until I tried it on this Seiko. Opinions?
> 
> 
> Compare to blue strap, which I usually wear it on:
> 
> 
> The more I wear it on the orange strap, the more I think I like it.
> 
> `Sherry.


----------



## BeeSroe

Not an auto but still, I love these Casio Duro 200 (Marlin) dive watches.









Becky


----------



## Popoki Nui

Baby G, BGR300 for Saturday. Have a great weekend, everyone!



~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

All you ladies taking pics of watches in the water make me nervous! You are much more competent than me. I'll stick with the mountains for now. Another hike in Rocky Mtn National Park with a million of my closest friends ;-) Yep it's tourist season, but the mountains still take my breath away. At Emerald Lake with Flattop Mountain in back.


----------



## MicheleB

Atop Mount Evans in CO at 14,000+ ft


----------



## Popoki Nui

How do you breathe up there?! You must be in terrific shape! I get a little winded uncorking a bottle of wine here at sea level...

~S.



MicheleB said:


> Atop Mount Evans in CO at 14,000+ ft
> 
> View attachment 1140153


----------



## coastcat

Happy Independence Day to my fellow Americans! And in celebration of this second-most American of holidays (after the dysfunctional family feast known as Thanksgiving), I am wearing.... er, oops. I'm wearing a German watch.









Perhaps I should switch to one of the U.S.-manufactured Hammies. Or at least set and wind the Stowa. Didn't even notice I hadn't until I posted the picture...


----------



## MicheleB

coastcat said:


> Happy Independence Day to my fellow Americans! And in celebration of this second-most American of holidays (after the dysfunctional family feast known as Thanksgiving), I am wearing.... er, oops. I'm wearing a German watch.
> 
> View attachment 1144326
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should switch to one of the U.S.-manufactured Hammies. Or at least set and wind the Stowa. Didn't even notice I hadn't until I posted the picture...


DOH! ;-)

I shouldn't talk. I am doing UK today.


----------



## coastcat

Better late than never - here's an American-made watch with.. oh dear. I've forgotten whether the movement in this 1957 Hamilton Rodney was American-made or one of the Swiss-made movements that Hamilton started using around that time. Might be Swiss. So a Swiss movement in an American case on Italian leather, on the wrist of an Irish-Japanese woman sitting in a Japanese car en route to picking up doughnuts for her Danish husband. Now that's American.


----------



## abo_hosni

The watch my wife is wearing today


----------



## coastcat

It must be Chinese watch day!


----------



## MicheleB

Tissot T Touch with altimeter at Lake Isabelle in Indian Peaks Wilderness outside of Boulder, CO. Still a fair bit of snow at this altitude.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Weekend watches:






















~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

New used Hammie today. H185180. I think it is very similar to this one, but the model is 1 number off so I am not quite sure what it is if anyone can help.

Hamilton Men's 'Linwood' See-through Caseback Swiss Automatic Watch | Overstock.com

It's as close to a Jazzmaster as I am going to get for a while, but I love the dial! Medium weight and size and I can read the date! ;-)









Today's after work hike with the city of Boulder, CO in the back. Have not gotten band adjusted yet, so wears loose like a bracelet which is fun for a little while. Looking at the pics it looks like it needs a good polish!


----------



## geekchick

Running errands and doing chores today.


----------



## MicheleB

geekchick said:


> Running errands and doing chores today.
> View attachment 1155642


That is a great kick butt and take names combo!


----------



## MicheleB

Drove to Aspen this weekend. Home of the ridiculously wealthy but also some majestic rock mountain beauty. Tissot was at Independence Pass on the way there. Official elevation 12,095 ft (Tissot was pretty close!) on the Continental Divide in the Sawatch Range. Stormy, but no rain and wildflowers were spectacular!


----------



## geekchick

MicheleB said:


> That is a great kick butt and take names combo!


Thanks! I was in a tomboyish mood yesterday as you can tell. Feeling a little bit more feminine today.


----------



## adadaty

geekchick said:


> Thanks! I was in a tomboyish mood yesterday as you can tell. Feeling a little bit more feminine today.
> 
> View attachment 1156704


wow this is such a nice watch when worn, on their website i passed it straight... 
suites you great too


----------



## geekchick

adadaty said:


> wow this is such a nice watch when worn, on their website i passed it straight...
> suites you great too


Thanks! I've been wanting a white ceramic watch for a while, but couldn't find one I really like till I found this. For some reason, Citizen's website photos always look off to me, too. I think their watches look nicer in person.


----------



## coastcat

I hate DC summers. Hate the heat, hate the humidity, hate burning my hands on the steering wheel, hate it all. Grrr. I'm definitely a cool-weather gal. It's too blasted hot to drive the convertible with the top down, too! I feel so sorry for the tourists who visit DC in July and August, when they'll see the city at its worst. Come here in October, it's perfect then!

Anyway, enough whining. It's too hot for leather or metal, but a NATO strap is perfect:


----------



## Colette

This is the watch I wore to work yesterday. This is an old 1970's Timex I inherited from my Grandmother, along with a few other watches. I love the red face and "computerized" looking numbers.


----------



## coastcat

Black watch on a black strap... eh, not very summer-y, but I was in the right mood for it:


----------



## Popoki Nui

Some of the pieces seeing wrist time lately:












...and a few others...;-)

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Went hiking the highest and longest so far during my assignment in Boulder, CO. Here is Tissot on Flattop Mtn in Rokcy Mtn National Park. 4.3 mi to Flattop then and another 0.7 mi to Haletts Peak with 400 ft eleva - no pic there. Watch shows elevation at Flattop and it was only 100 ft off from GPS. Perfect day but pretty tired. View is looking west across the Continental Divide where Grand Lake and Grandby are located - West side of Rock Mtn Nat Park.


----------



## MicheleB

Yeah I know same old watch, but on weekends when I am hiking some altitude, I just always grab it Tissot went to Blue Lake today at Roosevelt National Forest just south of Rocky Mtn Nat Park. 1000 ft less elevaton today which was a good thing after yesterday's butt kicker hike. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## MicheleB

This one went to work today.


----------



## MicheleB

Moving from Boulder, CO back to Seattle, WA. Lincoln statue was at rest area in Laramie, WY. Pretty cool. I think Abe liked the Hammie!


----------



## geekchick

My retro watch...


----------



## timmywileman

My wife has her bulova today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coastcat

Busy is good because busy = billable hours. Nevertheless, one must take time for the important things, like making a Starbucks run:









It's times like this when quartz watches really shine. I don't have to fuss with setting and winding! Once my current set of deliverables is out the door, though, it'll be mechanical time again...


----------



## banks504

So, not so much on my wrist....





















But my father just gifted this to me and I figured, what the hell - I'm wearing it! It's my great grandfather's Hamilton. I also got my great great grandfather's Waltham.


----------



## coastcat

banks504 said:


> So, not so much on my wrist....
> 
> View attachment 1176684
> 
> 
> But my father just gifted this to me and I figured, what the hell - I'm wearing it! It's my great grandfather's Hamilton. I also got my great great grandfather's Waltham.


If I'm reading the serial number correctly, that's a 943 movement manufactured between 1903 and 1907. Enamel dial with painted numerals/markers, right? That's a fantastic heirloom!


----------



## banks504

It is a 943 - though the info I have puts it at 1901 or 1902. And yes it's the original enamel dial and painted numbers. I'm pretty sure it's been recased though since the stem is at 3, which I think was more common on hunter cases. Can you tell I don't know much about pocket watches? I think I'll have to wander over to that forum soon.

The Waltham is the Broadway model produced in 1883.

I have been dropping hints for the last several years about these 2 and I'm glad they weren't in vain


----------



## GinGinD

banks504 said:


> Can you tell I don't know much about pocket watches? I think I'll have to wander over to that forum soon.


Please do. Our Vintage and Pocket Watches subforum is one of my favorites here. There is some amazing knowledge there and it's a really friendly place. They are so willing to share their passion with those of use less well-informed and there's no brand bias that I've ever noticed. Just a lot of nice gentlemen who love watches and really enjoy talking about them.

Jeannie


----------



## coastcat

Sunny day = Stowa time!


----------



## geekchick

No idea if I'll ever use the moonphase function, but it's cute!


----------



## coastcat

geekchick said:


> No idea if I'll ever use the moonphase function, but it's cute!
> 
> View attachment 1179719


Love that Tissot! I don't recall seeing that one before, very very cool.

The inside of this case states that the Hamilton movement is guaranteed for 25 years. It's been 25 years, plus 63 more years, since this watch was originally sold. It was a credible guarantee. :-!


----------



## MicheleB

Back on the west coast for good and celebrated with a hike in Mount Rainier National Park. Lower elevations than I was used to in CO, but still challenging.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Vintage Eterna last week, in the ocean:








Vintage Casio this week, in the lake:








I love summer vacation!

~Sherry.


----------



## geekchick

coastcat said:


> Love that Tissot! I don't recall seeing that one before, very very cool.


Thanks coastcat!

I'm taking a break from my usual oversized watches with this.


----------



## timmywileman

Wife has on new arrival









Sxdf01p


----------



## BeeSroe

Early today while out and about I decided to take a photo of the watch I am wearing today. Sadly, I forgot to wipe the crystal first. Gorgeous day out!









I guess I'm going to have to rethink my photo sizes since I last uploaded.

Becky


----------



## coastcat

I'm too lazy to take snaps. It's the weekend and therefore safe to just assume that there's a Seiko on my wrist. :-d


----------



## MicheleB

Local hike today in Washington






with the Mini Monster. Olympic mountains in the back so looking west.


----------



## Popoki Nui

LOL. We seem to be on the same wavelength this weekend. Seiko on my wrist too since Friday:








~Sherry.


----------



## Popoki Nui

You should come to Victoria; we could have a mini-GTG along with a couple of local WUS members.



MicheleB said:


> Local hike today in Washington
> View attachment 1186151
> with the Mini Monster. Olympic mountains in the back so looking west.


----------



## coastcat

Popoki Nui said:


> LOL. We seem to be on the same wavelength this weekend. Seiko on my wrist too since Friday:
> View attachment 1186682


Still loving that orange band with the blue dial!

Hmm, when would a Victoria GTG happen? There's a possibility that we're going to relocate to Seattle within a year. :-!


----------



## Popoki Nui

coastcat said:


> Still loving that orange band with the blue dial!
> 
> Hmm, when would a Victoria GTG happen? There's a possibility that we're going to relocate to Seattle within a year. :-!


Whenever we can get enough people together to hold one! I know of a couple of WUS members here on the island, but we've never been able to get it together enough to actually meet. Might work better if we have a few members from Washington coming, or then again it might be better if we hold a GTG up in Vancouver, where a few more WUS types live. Either way, a local meet would be fun.

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Popoki Nui said:


> Whenever we can get enough people together to hold one! I know of a couple of WUS members here on the island, but we've never been able to get it together enough to actually meet. Might work better if we have a few members from Washington coming, or then again it might be better if we hold a GTG up in Vancouver, where a few more WUS types live. Either way, a local meet would be fun.
> 
> ~Sherry.


Cool! Let's carry this on backchannel.


----------



## MicheleB

Mido on today's hike to Surprise Lake in Central Cascades of Washington. It was a little soggy so needed a decent dive watch.


----------



## Jazz747

New arrival. 








(Actually, I picked up an hour ago and just went out to the balcony with it to catch the last glimpse of sunlight with it and a nice cup of coffee.)


----------



## Popoki Nui

Swatch Turquoise Rebel today:








Evening switch to ca 1975 Pulsar 5408-2 for tonight and Tuesday:








~Sherry.


----------



## johnmark86

steph86 said:


> Haven't been able to take this off since I got it!


Looking for so good watch.


----------



## argilag

The new, from my wife.

Newbie.


----------



## Popoki Nui

1975 Seiko for Friday:



~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

I was looking forward to a quiet week next week, but will instead be helping out on a project with a short deadline. Oh well, more billable hours means I can afford another watch soon, right? I've actually got bids in on two eBay auctions, one a potential addition to my Hamilton collection and the other just a cool vintage model I've coveted for a while. In the meantime, it seemed like the right day for a sparkly Chinese watch:


----------



## MicheleB

Tissot went hiking today up Mount Pilchuck in WA state near Seattle. Here we are inside the fire tower (i.e. warm) and the clouds kept rolling in and out.


----------



## coastcat

For once I took the photo outside the car rather than inside! Out running errands before settling down to start some painstaking copyediting work:


----------



## coastcat

Watch-free at the moment, but I'll have to pick one to wear tonight when we head off to the movies. And hurray, I won the auction for the watch I really wanted! This is a watch for the collection, not for regular wrist time, because it's a little too delicate and much too difficult to replace. Photos when it arrives, of course...


----------



## coastcat

Wow, the seller shipped so fast that I almost went backwards in time. 

Presenting the Hamilton Chevy Chase, a 14k gold beauty from 1930-1931:









I have another Chevy Chase, but there were 4 different cases and 3 different dials for this model. My other CC has a different case and different dial. I can't remember how many different styles of hands were offered, but again I have different versions on each watch.









I've got to learn how to photograph watches properly, sigh.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Lovely!



coastcat said:


> Wow, the seller shipped so fast that I almost went backwards in time.
> 
> Presenting the Hamilton Chevy Chase, a 14k gold beauty from 1930-1931:
> 
> View attachment 1198505
> 
> 
> I have another Chevy Chase, but there were 4 different cases and 3 different dials for this model. My other CC has a different case and different dial. I can't remember how many different styles of hands were offered, but again I have different versions on each watch.
> 
> View attachment 1198509
> 
> 
> I've got to learn how to photograph watches properly, sigh.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Away for a few days; a little road trip up the island to take in a great airshow (vintage and modern, static and flying), some exploring and a little beach time. Wore my Tudor the entire trip, but didn't take a lot of pics of it.
A wonderful DC-3 at the airshow:







At the lake:








Probably wear it for another day and then swap for something else.

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Popoki Nui said:


> Away for a few days; a little road trip up the island to take in a great airshow (vintage and modern, static and flying), some exploring and a little beach time. Wore my Tudor the entire trip, but didn't take a lot of pics of it.
> A wonderful DC-3 at the airshow:
> View attachment 1198597


The difference between myself and my husband - if we were attending, he would be admiring the plane and I would be the one asking you about your awesome watch.


----------



## MicheleB

Went hiking in North Cascade Mountains today - Mount Dickerman. This hike was a butt kicker but the reward should have been spectacular 360 views at the top, but clouds socked us in. Welcome to the Pac NW!


----------



## coastcat

Went to a supermarket today and saw a display of Halloween candy, and decided to echo the theme with a black watch and orange Italian ice (actually tangerine, but that doesn't matter since it tasted mostly of frozen sugar anyway).


----------



## coastcat

So I've been thinking about picking up a certain watch for a while now. It's inexpensive and should be quite reliable, but I just didn't get around to it. Then my husband asked me to place an Amazon Prime order for an external drive he needed. At the time I was idly contemplating what watch to wear this weekend. Ding!

So yeah, I ordered it along with the drive. It's a Timex Indiglo Weekender!


----------



## MicheleB

Big hike on Saturday up to Camp Muir - half way up Mount Rainier in Washington state. Beautiful day, but tough hike. Half of the hike was on the glacier - over 2 miles. The trip to Camp Muir starts at Paradise (elevation 5400 ft) on the south side of Mt. Rainier. From Paradise it is 4.5 miles and about 4700 vertical feet to Camp Muir (elevation 10,188 feet). Watch was off 300 ft, but I knew how high I was!


----------



## heisner

Two tiny pieces bought at the flea market on Sunday. Not sure if I will wear them but they are so lovely


----------



## GinGinD

That Hamilton is darling. White gold? Reminds me of a watch my mom used to have when I was a girl.

Jeannie


----------



## coastcat

heisner said:


> Two tiny pieces bought at the flea market on Sunday. Not sure if I will wear them but they are so lovely
> View attachment 1210119


The one on the left is the Hamilton Keena and dates to 1959-1961. (the Keena was also sold in 1962, but with a slightly altered dial) The Junghans is most likely around the same age. I actually prefer the Junghans with its two-tone dial!


----------



## MicheleB

heisner said:


> Two tiny pieces bought at the flea market on Sunday. Not sure if I will wear them but they are so lovely
> View attachment 1210119


Really beautiful and well loved. Great score!


----------



## heisner

coastcat, I was hoping you would be able to say something about the Hamilton  Thanks!

GinGinD, it's white gold plated, marked 10K R.G.P on the case back.


----------



## adadaty

I know I will be repeating myself from another post, but I just have to, waited for too long to have sth on my wrist.... 
so here it goes


----------



## MicheleB

Great size and classy and auto to boot! Which model is it?


----------



## MicheleB

Hiked Commonwealth Basin in the Cascades near Snoqualmie Pass on Saturday with the Mido. It was a lovely day and you can't see it but Mt Rainier was in the distance. Shot with an Iphone obvously vased n the refection! Oops!


----------



## heisner

MicheleB said:


> Great size and classy and auto to boot! Which model is it?


I think it's FNR1Q003W, very nice one


----------



## adadaty

MicheleB said:


> Great size and classy and auto to boot! Which model is it?


It's Charlene FNR1Q002W0


----------



## abo_hosni

*TISSOT precious flower T03.1.425.70*

My wife wear this today, received it yesterday. Sorry not wrist shoots
TISSOT precious flower T03.1.425.70







>>







>







>


----------



## coastcat

Going with simplicity today as the summer heat has returned. Hate the heat and humidity. Love the watch, though. b-)


----------



## MicheleB

Saturday's hike was to Mount Baker, Washington. Beautiful day. Still working on calibrating the Tissot!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Nice GPS. ;-)



MicheleB said:


> Saturday's hike was to Mount Baker, Washington. Beautiful day. Still working on calibrating the Tissot!
> 
> View attachment 1223129
> View attachment 1223130


----------



## Popoki Nui

I rarely go downtown during Silly (tourist) Season; too much traffic and too little parking. So today I went in to make the rounds and say hi to my watchmaker friends. I wasn't looking for anything...really I wasn't. I should know myself better. I should leave the money at home and wear blinders, but I didn't, and my wandering eyes spied this lovely Seiko 5 50th Anniversary World Time:





I'm weak. I was doomed from the start. I didn't have a Seiko 5, an analog World Timer, or a watch with a display back. Now I do, all in one watch. 
It came on a stock steel bracelet with a pushbutton deployant clasp, but I need to remove several links so I bought a strap and changed in in the store while the sale was being rung up at the till. The head is 44mm wide, but only 11mm thick; it wears beautifully.

Like I needed another watch... :roll:

~Sherry.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I am really boring and basically only ever wear one watch.


----------



## coastcat

faintlymacabre said:


> I am really boring and basically only ever wear one watch.
> 
> View attachment 1244066


If you only wear one watch, that's an excellent choice!

I've been too lazy to take any wrist shots. In the rotation lately: Hamilton Rodney, the new Timex, various Seikos - but oddly enough, not the Stowa even though I've been driving the Miata a lot. (Stowa's silver dial/blue hands + sunlight = magic) Must do something about that next week, after the rain stops.


----------



## coastcat

It's a cool, gray autumn day here in D.C., with a light but persistent rain. Basically it's like Seattle outside... which is good practice for me, because it looks like I'll be moving there in January. We'll set up a PNW watch geek gathering once I get there.  Yikes, I'll need to find a rental that will take four cats (reduced from five as we lost the 17-year old last week, sigh), a new veterinarian, a new watch guy who can work on vintage stuff, a new Thai place...

In the meantime, a business-like watch seems appropriate!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Sincere condolences, coastcat, for the passing of your cat. :-( 


~sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Time to start posting our wrist shots again! I felt like a big chunk o' metal today, so it was Seiko time:


----------



## MicheleB

That is a super fun watch! Congrats!



Popoki Nui said:


> I rarely go downtown during Silly (tourist) Season; too much traffic and too little parking. So today I went in to make the rounds and say hi to my watchmaker friends. I wasn't looking for anything...really I wasn't. I should know myself better. I should leave the money at home and wear blinders, but I didn't, and my wandering eyes spied this lovely Seiko 5 50th Anniversary World Time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm weak. I was doomed from the start. I didn't have a Seiko 5, an analog World Timer, or a watch with a display back. Now I do, all in one watch.
> It came on a stock steel bracelet with a pushbutton deployant clasp, but I need to remove several links so I bought a strap and changed in in the store while the sale was being rung up at the till. The head is 44mm wide, but only 11mm thick; it wears beautifully.
> 
> Like I needed another watch... :roll:
> 
> ~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Saturday's hike was 11 miles so it took me a while to recover and post. Got my Halloween colors on!

Beautiful Fall day in the Cascade mtns at Goat Lake.

So where are all the Halloween watches out there?


----------



## coastcat

I've never liked Halloween, not even as a child!

Spending the night at a hotel on the other side of town because I've got an 8am interview here and didn't want to deal with morning traffic. Naturally I had to pick the right watch first, and then choose the interview outfit that would complement it. Ah, watch geeks...

The Stowa and Hamilton K-419 are both in need of replacement straps, so I went with the 1951 Hamilton Cedric.


----------



## geekchick

My HMT White Pilot from the Affordables Forum group buy. I'm wearing it on a red patent leather strap.


----------



## GinGinD

Really lovely.

Jeannie



geekchick said:


> My HMT White Pilot from the Affordables Forum group buy. I'm wearing it on a red patent leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 1271855
> 
> View attachment 1271856


----------



## geekchick

Thanks Jeannie. I bought the strap a while back without seeing the watch first so I wasn't sure how they would look together. I'm glad it came out ok. 



GinGinD said:


> Really lovely.
> 
> Jeannie


----------



## coastcat

After I put this Sea-Gull on today, I had two thoughts:

1. This is a completely ridiculous watch.
2. I love how completely ridiculous it is.


----------



## coastcat

Rather foolishly, I joined the email list for Jomashop. Every day they tempt me with some watch deals. Right now I can't justify spending money on another watch as we're getting ready to move, but I look at the emails anyway.

And last week they had a great deal on the green version of the Seiko 5 with Type B dial. So... yeah. I had to buy it.









New NATOs are en route as well.


----------



## coastcat

Do you like the green Seiko with this tri-colored NATO? I also picked up NATOs in tan and tan + red. Right now my beige Seiko is on the olive green NATO which matches this watch, but I'm going to try the beige on the tan + red NATO (someone else here has that combination, and I thought it looked fantastic). The olive green NATO on the olive green watch might be a bit too... olive. But in the meantime, I love this olive green/red/tan NATO... but maybe it would work better with the beige dial. Hmm.









Meanwhile, the job offer has finally come through, hurray! I'm moving to the Seattle area in January, so hopefully we can set up a PNW GTG sometime this spring.


----------



## MicheleB

Looking forward to having you as a neighbor. Welcome to Seattle! I like the nato with other colors than green. That face is so green heavy I'd like a little more contrast. SO yes the tri color works well for me, but I'd like to see the others too.


----------



## coastcat

The tan strap is a little dull. Hmm. So for now we're going with this:









Hmm. Or maybe I'll swap them.









I'd like the two-color strap better if the colors were reversed (tan as the main color, red as the accent). Or maybe I'll put the green dial on the tan strap. That's the beauty of NATO straps, they're so painless to swap around!


----------



## MicheleB

This watch is NO turkey! The mechanical Longines was my Dad's. Has a lovely copper color. Strap is new - had one of those old twisty flex that grabs skin and hair. Will be thinking of him this Thanksgiving. Happy Holiday to all!


----------



## coastcat

MicheleB said:


> This watch is NO turkey! The mechanical Longines was my Dad's. Has a lovely copper color. Strap is new - had one of those old twisty flex that grabs skin and hair. Will be thinking of him this Thanksgiving. Happy Holiday to all!
> 
> View attachment 1295184


That watch is no turkey - it's definitely pie with whipped cream on top! That's a fantastic piece. 1940s or very early 1950s? There's something a touch military about it, a bit reminiscent of the German-made pilot watches of that era.

For now I'm only wearing the green Seiko 5. The rest of the collection is packed for the move. You don't realize just how much STUFF you have until it's time to pack it all up. How did I accumulate so many socks? I hardly ever wear socks!


----------



## MicheleB

Needed a hike after turkey stuffing! It was a little soggy so I needed my Baby Monster on the trail! Snoqualmie Pass in the WA Cascades.






Messed up setting the date - still recovering from Thanksgiving - that's my excuse!


----------



## coastcat

Wow. Anyone in the market for a Hamilton? Ashford has a sale right now with pretty substantial discounts over their usual gray market prices. Guess who is FINALLY buying a modern Hammie to go along with her vintage collection? Pics when it arrives...


----------



## KCZ

I just looked through Ashford's site. They have a lot of other brands besides Hamilton on sale, 60-80% off MSRP. Nothing that I particularly wanted, but a good assortment.


----------



## coastcat

In the last month, I have:

1. Accepted an offer for an awesome job that meshes perfectly with my recently earned master's degree (yay!)
2. Managed to secure a nice newly-built rental place that will accept our 4 cats and 3 cars 
3. Pared down my belongings from a random assortment of junk to a manageable set of boxes containing actual useful items and wearable clothes

All that merits a reward, and here it is:









(Hamilton Jazzmaster H32315241)


----------



## MMar

That's quite a reward, coastcat! Congratulations!


----------



## KCZ

Congrats on both the accomplishments and the reward.


----------



## MicheleB

Wahoo! Glad you got settled!


----------



## banks504

Congrats, coast! I covet that Hammy. The mesh, the blue dial, sigh. I want. I saw it on overstock recently for a great price but didn't pull the trigger.

Anyway, Oris today!


----------



## lil_lkl

Hi I'm new to the world of horology but just wanted to post my first mechanical watch which was a gift from my husband.


----------



## Popoki Nui

lil_lkl said:


> View attachment 1323033
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new to the world of horology but just wanted to post my first mechanical watch which was a gift from my husband.


Welcome to watchuseek! On my little notebook screen, I can't quite make out your watch brand: Swatch?

~Sherry.


----------



## lil_lkl

Popoki Nui said:


> Welcome to watchuseek! On my little notebook screen, I can't quite make out your watch brand: Swatch?
> 
> ~Sherry.


Hi thanks Sherry! Yup, it's a swatch skeleton.


----------



## KatieB17

Hello,

First post in the ladies' forum; have posted a little bit elsewhere but thought I would introduce myself here. Wearing my new Benarus Moray ceramic blue dial while taking the Christmas tree down!









Happy new year!

Katie


----------



## banks504

Went for my own version of James Bond for a new year's party, so I wore the closest thing I have to the Seamaster! My Aquis (which somehow seems to be the only watch I ever wear when I post here, I'll have to rectify that)









Happy new year!


----------



## banks504

Ohh, I like the Benarus models a lot, but they always seemed huge to me. What size wrist do you have because that looks great!


----------



## KatieB17

Thanks! My wrist is 6.75 - 6.85 depending on the weather but it's really flat on top. The Benarus is large on me although it's their new smaller, 42mm size, the lugs are 51mm and are definitely as large as I can handle. I'll take a few more pictures so you can get a better sense of the size. I really like that Oris as well - I've looked at them several times and would love to try one on.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Welcome! Your Benarus looks great!

~Sherry.



KatieB17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post in the ladies' forum; have posted a little bit elsewhere but thought I would introduce myself here. Wearing my new Benarus Moray ceramic blue dial while taking the Christmas tree down!
> 
> View attachment 1330854
> 
> 
> Happy new year!
> 
> Katie


----------



## tfinnan

My wife isn't a watch person, but she's worn this one since she unwrapped it on Christmas Day. Could the Fitbit be her gateway to the watch world? Probably not, but it's cool nonetheless.









-T


----------



## heisner

ST-5 WUS Chinese forum watch. I was afraid it would be too big for me but it fits well


----------



## coastcat

I'm back, and so is the endless parade of Seikos!

My husband: still in Maryland
My cats: still in Maryland
My watches: with me in Washington State

Well, we didn't have a box big enough for my husband, and while the cats willingly jumped into the boxes, they jumped right back out again.  The cats will be here in a month or so, with my husband joining us in late spring. Meanwhile, I am already head over heels for the Pacific Northwest. I'm also really enjoying my new job, including the fact that my military-styled Seikos are perfectly appropriate for work. Even the corporate world is a bit more casual here!

So this was today's work watch:


----------



## Popoki Nui

Welcome to paradise, coastcat. I have *no* idea what I would do if I had to be without my cats for a month! You are much stronger than I. 


~Sherry.


----------



## GinGinD

A new one. An Xmas gift from a friend and I'm loving it, proving that even my mechanically inclined heart can be moved by a pretty quartz face.









Jeannie


----------



## Popoki Nui

Popoki Nui said:


> Welcome to paradise, coastcat. I have *no* idea what I would do if I had to be without my cats for a month! You are much stronger than I.
> 
> ~Sherry.


Oh never mind.


----------



## GinGinD

Popoki Nui said:


> Oh never mind.


I would be lost without my three too.

Jeannie


----------



## siaokia78

sistem51 by swatch








regards,
GL


----------



## Popoki Nui

siaokia78 said:


> sistem51 by swatch
> View attachment 1367873
> 
> 
> regards,
> GL


I like it! I like that dial, but I'm into stars and all that. Does it have the advertised 90hr power reserve?


----------



## banks504

Vintage GP today:


----------



## alycat

Hi ladies! I am new to the watch world! I looked through every page of this thread and fell in love with sooo many different watches. So in love, that I got onto eBay and now I have started a new obsession and collection.

Anyway- today's watch is not a new one, just a citizen eco-drive with a nato strap. 









Thanks for all the wonderful inspiration!!!! (Watchspiration?)


----------



## Montre-Moi

I love your Girard Perregaux with the red minute markers & gray dial. Really a beautiful watch, something different yet very classy. (Oops! this was addressed to Banks504's post of 2 years ago, maybe May 2012?... as I read this thread from the beginning.)


----------



## banks504

Montre-Moi said:


> I love your Girard Perregaux with the red minute markers & gray dial. Really a beautiful watch, something different yet very classy. (Oops! this was addressed to Banks504's post of 2 years ago, maybe May 2012?... as I read this thread from the beginning.)


What, this old thing?  Thanks, I had no business buying it when I did, but I just couldn't pass it up!


----------



## Montre-Moi

Yes, there she is! The perfect combination with the gray dial, steel case, triangle markers (like the Hamilton Electrics in the 50s/60s) and the red minute indicators with the brown alligator strap. Yum! Plus the quality & prestige of GP. Great choice!


----------



## Montre-Moi

How do I do a "like" with a heart and use the expression icons ?? Can't figure it out. (I know, I'm dumb ) This is so frustrating!
p.s. "Go advanced" seems to get me to the icons. Solved that, I guess.


----------



## SteveTomatoes

Wife's decided to take up with one of my HMT White Pilot LEs since I asked her what she thought of it on a pink Modena Silicon bracelet.









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## GinGinD

SteveTomatoes said:


> Wife's decided to take up with one of my HMT White Pilot LEs since I asked her what she thought of it on a pink Modena Silicon bracelet.


Him: "Honey, what do you think of this watch / strap combination?"

Her: "I think it will look great on me."

It does BTW. :-d

Jeannie


----------



## SteveTomatoes

GinGinD said:


> Him: "Honey, what do you think of this watch / strap combination?"
> 
> Her: "I think it will look great on me."
> 
> It does BTW. :-d
> 
> Jeannie


Good one! And pretty accurate! Actually I had left open the option wear either of these combos:








And she didn't, for months, so I got her this strap at the same time as a pink deployment strap for her Orient.

She put the HMT on immediately upon seeing it. 









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## alycat

I just got this Seiko and I love it. It's my first automatic! 
My husband originally bought it for himself, but it's a little small for a man- so I guess I'll be the primary wearer!










Happy Saturday!


----------



## Montre-Moi

alycat said:


> I just got this Seiko and I love it. It's my first automatic!
> My husband originally bought it for himself, but it's a little small for a man- so I guess I'll be the primary wearer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday!


A beautiful watch you have there! It looks great on your wrist.
Bon Dimanche!


----------



## banks504

German today:


----------



## Watches4CC

Cartier Santos Octagon, going out to dinner tonight!








I also wanted to post a pic of a new purchase, waiting for delivery now.....where is that UPS guy.... Omega Ladymatic in rose gold and stainless, I can't wait!


----------



## Montre-Moi

This is dedicated to Coastcat, a vintage Hammie. Here she is, a 14k "Vancott". The movement 987S is the same which served the American military throughout WWII. It was resurrected in the post-war period for use in presentation watches which mine is. Dated 1947 and engraved by the Standard Oil Company for excellent service, it is now in beautiful condition. It was sold to me by the Hamilton Man himself Rene Rondeau. I was so excited to receive it... just what I was looking for with its round case, ivory colored dial of sterling silver, 18k numbers, central sweep hand and clean as a whistle. Rene added on a peccari strap with a Hamilton buckle. The watch was delivered in its celluloid presentation box with pamphlet, as well as its outer blue cardboard box ! What a lovely special package which I received just this week. An all-American watch from the golden era of American watchmaking.


----------



## Distracted

My Raketa Moonphase on a bund. Not the best fitting strap for the lugs but I still like the look.


----------



## Distracted

My Raketa Kopernik on a 18mm NATO strap.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Seiko 5 kinda day. (I swear the crystal isn't that smudgy IRL!)


----------



## stacy331

SteveTomatoes said:


> Wife's decided to take up with one of my HMT White Pilot LEs since I asked her what she thought of it on a pink Modena Silicon bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I love that pink strap. Good choice.


----------



## Lufelia

Distracted said:


> View attachment 1395678
> 
> My Raketa Kopernik on a 18mm NATO strap.


I popped into this thread after a very long hiatus from WUS, and right off the bat I see a watch I never knew about before but now absolutely must own. Now I remember why I took a break.  I also like that moonphase you posted just before this one, but I promised myself no more quartzes.


----------



## Montre-Moi

Well, that's quite a coincidence. I too promised myself no more quartzes after owning only quartzes all my life.. but lo and behold, I saw Distracted's moon phase, had been kind of looking for one and before I knew it, I have ordered mine ! It should be here in a week or so. Ah, the flesh is feeble. :<)


----------



## alycat

I am in love with the oldies, or 'vintage', and this Rodney is no exception! Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## alycat

Watches4CC said:


> ...
> 
> I also wanted to post a pic of a new purchase, waiting for delivery now.....where is that UPS guy.... Omega Ladymatic in rose gold and stainless, I can't wait!


The ladymatic is my "dream watch". So beautiful!! Maybe my husband will splurge on our next anniversary.


----------



## KatieB17

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## KCZ

I have been looking for a purple watch for a long time, and I finally found one. [Why are decent women's watches mostly limited to blue or pink for colors?] The color makes me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## Sabella

That Omega is breathtaking! <3


----------



## Popoki Nui

KCZ said:


> I have been looking for a purple watch for a long time, and I finally found one. [Why are decent women's watches mostly limited to blue or pink for colors?] The color makes me smile every time I look at it.


Beautiful dial!

~Sherry.


----------



## KatieB17

Thank you!


----------



## Popoki Nui

A couple of relatively recent acquisitions seeing some wrist time.















Two vintage Pulsar Time Computer LED's incoming...my two favourite models....can't wait for those to arrive.

~Sherry.


----------



## Shawn Lee

Just to share my Mum's first ever. She got really happy and excited.


----------



## banks504

Ohh, what Tudor is that? That is beautiful. And the Rolex is ok, too 



Popoki Nui said:


> A couple of relatively recent acquisitions seeing some wrist time.
> View attachment 1428158
> 
> View attachment 1428159
> 
> 
> Two vintage Pulsar Time Computer LED's incoming...my two favourite models....can't wait for those to arrive.
> 
> ~Sherry.


----------



## GinGinD

banks504 said:


> Ohh, what Tudor is that? That is beautiful. And the Rolex is ok, too


It's a Tudor Heritage Chrono in blue.

Jeannie


----------



## Popoki Nui

GinGinD said:


> It's a Tudor Heritage Chrono in blue.
> 
> Jeannie


Yes...ref 70330N. I'm smitten....it's barely been off my wrist (on one of several different straps) for three months.

~Sherry.


----------



## KerrieT

Hello All ... new to this forum and new to this Omega Seamaster AT - London 2012 edition. I was looking for this watch, sans gold, light colored face, brown strap but this beauty was under the glass case and I loved it at first sight! My other watches are a TH Aquaracer and a Cartier Tank Francaise (large)


----------



## Montre-Moi

Yes, beautiful! I tried this one on a few days ago and the blue dial is gorgeous, changes in the light. Is that a rubber strap you have on it?


----------



## KerrieT

It's the blue leather strap. I was really after a brown leather strap, but I loved this as soon as I tried it on. I also got a great deal on it.



Montre-Moi said:


> Yes, beautiful! I tried this one on a few days ago and the blue dial is gorgeous, changes in the light. Is that a rubber strap you have on it?


----------



## Popoki Nui

Wow! Very, very nice.



KerrieT said:


> Hello All ... new to this forum and new to this Omega Seamaster AT - London 2012 edition. I was looking for this watch, sans gold, light colored face, brown strap but this beauty was under the glass case and I loved it at first sight! My other watches are a TH Aquaracer and a Cartier Tank Francaise (large)
> 
> View attachment 1440037


----------



## Kid_A

my lady prefers decent mid size divers ---- omega smp in this particular case)


----------



## SilkeN

The weather is fine, a working free day and the spring show's it's wonderful side. I'll wear today my old but timeless dresswatch:









Normaly nobody note this timepeace but If someone do so, you can be sure that you can talk with her/him about vintage watches .


----------



## MicheleB

Is this thread dead or just moved to a more acive place? Sorry I have been away for a while!


----------



## rationaltime

Apparently there has not been much motivation to post photos recently.
Feel free to post your photos here.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## topog123

claradead said:


> View attachment 686778


Wow that's a beauty


----------



## topog123

Addicted to watches just ordered a Seiko blue sumo and a skx007


----------



## KCZ

This thread definitely deserves a revival.

Deep Blue Sea Ramic. Unfortunately my phone's camera didn't capture the black MOP face well.


----------



## topog123

Oh dear lord that's beautiful


----------



## KCZ

Thank you. Today's choice...
Squale Corallo Carabinieri


----------



## topog123

View attachment 7624322
My new Seiko thank you forum member JoshuaJev


----------



## topog123

My new Blue Sumo on a foo dog design nato, love this watch, so comfortable.


----------



## topog123




----------



## KCZ

I really like the blue Seiko and its NATO. Where did you find the NATO? I have trouble finding ones that aren't excessively long.

Another Deep Blue Sea Ramic, this one with a white MOP face. Deep Blue does MOP surprisingly well. Both this and the black one, above, came on white silicone straps, which I didn't like. I put the black one on a generic SS bracelet, and this one is on a Deep Blue mesh strap.


----------



## topog123

I got the nato from strap code they have a nice quality nato. I feel with the big watch head on a small wrist a thicker nato secures it. I love those mop dials on your deep blue's. This Seiko sumo is so comfortable I love it to death. I also ordered a metal band for it. I'm trying to find a canvas material nato.


----------



## KCZ

Thanks, I'll look at strap code. Chronoworld has/had a few canvas NATO's.


----------



## topog123

New Band for the Sumo


----------



## topog123

First game of the season


----------



## fiona_jdn

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## topog123

Omg another seiko diver.....I'm an addict


----------



## Popoki Nui

Gosh...I haven't posted in a long time, either. Sadly, I finally had to part company with my Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue; the thickness and weight eventually got to me. Too bad...it was beautiful to look at, but not to wear. 
Here are a couple of pieces I've added since i was last here:

Seiko 2nd Gen Orange Monster, worn mostly on orange Isofrane:














Vintage 1979 Tudor Ranger II ref 9121/0:














Citizen SkyHawk JY004056L, also worn mostly on Isofrane:














And just for fun, Maui Divers-brand ceramic chrono w/diamond and MOP dial:














~Sherry.


----------



## KCZ

Sherry, welcome back and I love that Ranger. I've never seen one before but it's going on my want list.

On my wrist today, a slightly blingy Tag Aquaracer. My photography skills never capture MOP adequately.


----------



## KCZ

This is on my wrist, but I forgot to take a picture until it got too dark. :-(
Seiko 5 Sports World Cities auto.


----------



## Popoki Nui

For Friday:













Swatch Random Ghost.

Have a great weekend!
~Sherry.


----------



## KCZ

Victorinox Maverick. Hard to tell from the photo, but the face and bezel are dark green in real life.


----------



## KCZ

Franck Muller Color Dreams.


----------



## topog123




----------



## 2rcbg

This is a great thread btw. I just got this today and I love it. Vintage Omega Seamaster 120 ca. 1968. This is the ladies' model so it's 30mm which is great for my tiny wrists. I took it to get it serviced and the watchmaker said he'd never seen a SM that small, he was really quite amused by it.


----------



## fiona_jdn

Melbourne Parkville for Monday morning.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenne

This is my first post in this forum! Just wanted to come in and introduce myself and start introducing my watches! My dad instilled a love of watches in me when I was young. Fashion watches are more his style. He loves Fossil, and has several. Fairly certain his are all quartz, although I could be mistaken. He's surprised me before! My two Fossil watches are both gifts from him. My other two are also fashion watches, an Armitron from Walmart (a gift from my husband from when we first started dating. It was a "just because" for our 1 month mark). It's nothing special as far as watches go, but I'll have it in my collection forever. My current daily wearer is an Anne Klein I picked up off one of those tiered displays in JC Penny. It's served me well and I do love it. Rose gold plated, MOP face, and I was drawn to the layered face. I love the dimension it gives it. Unfortunately the forum won't let me post a photo until I have a higher post count. :-(

I've recently bought a Tissot Carson, my first "nice" watch and my first automatic, though surely not my last. Although, I have to "pay it off" before I can wear it. I was saving up for it, but got a coupon, and it was on sale, and it ended up knocking a good chuck off the price, so we went ahead and bought it. But I'm still short a little bit of the money I was saving before I was going to get it. Trying to curb my need for instant gratification. :-d Hopefully I'll be able to wear it soon and post it here! Maybe by the time I get a high enough post count to put up photos!!

I must say, I've greatly enjoyed all of the watches on this thread so far (I'm about 1/3 of the way through the thread, and I love every one I've seen so far). You all have fabulous taste!


----------



## KCZ

Welcome, and keep posting so you get enough posts to show us that Tissot!


----------



## KCZ

Citizen Eco-Drive


----------



## Ravenne

Wearing my Fossil today, Old Reliable as I like to call it. Snapped a pic before going into work. Nothing much compared to many of the beauties in this thread, but I love this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

Very pretty!


----------



## Ravenne

That Eco drive is beautiful! I definitely want an eco drive of some kind. My husband (and my mom, for that matter) thinks I'm crazy for wanting more than 1 or 2 watches. Thankfully my dad gets it. As does everyone here.

I sure wish activity would pick up in this part of the forum. I enjoy seeing pictures of other ladies' time pieces. Drool material.

I'm wearing my Anne Klein today. Just popped a new strap on her, the old one was starting to flake.










Trying to put one on one of my others too, but I can't get the pin out of the lugs for the life of me. They're drilled through, but the pin seems to be in there so tight it may as well be welded in for all its moving. :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiona_jdn

Today is my citizen promaster. Picked it up last night.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

Ravenne said:


> That Eco drive is beautiful! I definitely want an eco drive of some kind. My husband (and my mom, for that matter) thinks I'm crazy for wanting more than 1 or 2 watches. Thankfully my dad gets it. As does everyone here.
> 
> I sure wish activity would pick up in this part of the forum. I enjoy seeing pictures of other ladies' time pieces. Drool material.
> 
> Trying to put one on one of my others too, but I can't get the pin out of the lugs for the life of me. They're drilled through, but the pin seems to be in there so tight it may as well be welded in for all its moving. :/


Thank you. That Eco-Drive is a 36mm men's/midsize. Citizen also makes that same watch in a smaller ladies' size. I was attracted to it because of the unusual angular bezel.

I invested in a watch tool kit. It's a lot easier to remove and adjust bands and bracelets with the right tools. I'm going to tackle battery replacements next. I wouldn't mess with a really expensive watch but I've gotten comfortable enough to work on my cheaper ones.


----------



## Ravenne

KCZ said:


> Thank you. That Eco-Drive is a 36mm men's/midsize. Citizen also makes that same watch in a smaller ladies' size. I was attracted to it because of the unusual angular bezel.
> 
> I invested in a watch tool kit. It's a lot easier to remove and adjust bands and bracelets with the right tools. I'm going to tackle battery replacements next. I wouldn't mess with a really expensive watch but I've gotten comfortable enough to work on my cheaper ones.


I've got a springbar tool, and I'm able to change regular straps with no issue. These pins are a real pain though. They haven't budged a smidge no matter what side I try from. I think I'm gonna have to take it to a pro and have them work on it. I've got the watch strap I want to put on it, but I haven't notched it out to fit yet (integrated bracelet).

Changing batteries sounds like a nice skill to have. I've had two replaced in the past month already, and I still have two that need a new battery (one of which is the one with the stubborn pins). Seems excessive to keep going into my jeweler with yet another dead watch for him to bring back to life. Lol!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenne

fiona_jdn said:


> Today is my citizen promaster. Picked it up last night.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That's lovely!! Love the hands on that one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenne

Finally able to share my new lovely! Tissot Carson automatic. Love the sweeping seconds hand. And I especially love how the hour and minute hands are somewhat pearlescent when the light is angled a certain way. This watch has opened the floodgates. I already have a list of watches I'm after now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

MrsDonkeys occasionally lurks here, but never posts. She's starting to get more into watches. We've added a JS 101, an Omega Constellation, and more than a few vintage Vulcains to her collection this year. A couple weeks ago she dug into my watch box while I was out of town. I just stumbled upon the pictures. Now I know where my Pulsometer keeps disappearing to.




























Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## KCZ

RidingDonkeys said:


> MrsDonkeys occasionally lurks here, but never posts. She's starting to get more into watches. We've added a JS 101, an Omega Constellation, and more than a few vintage Vulcains to her collection this year.


Please, please, please post some pics of the JS. Thank you!


----------



## watchgirlkk

First post in this thread! Orient Bambino V3 on a Person strap  hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## fiona_jdn

watchgirlkk said:


> First post in this thread! Orient Bambino V3 on a Person strap  hope you're all having a great day!


The blue version is on my wish list. Maybe next year


----------



## dmaria1120

Purchased this Martenero Automatic (38mm) Friday at Wind Up Watch Fair in NYC. Great little show to check out if you are in the NY area and like Micro Brands. Unfortunately, not a lot of ladies watches.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

MrsDonkeys at the Bolshoi tonight.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## topog123

My new Seiko Shogun on the way to the range


----------



## topog123

And this love Seiko


----------



## topog123

Love the blue


----------



## Sillygoose

topog123 said:


> Love the blue


I finally made it to the end of this topic after reading every post. Loving everyone's selections! I've been considering whether I should try larger watches. Yours along with the others I've seen posted is really making me reconsider divers and larger sizes!


topog123 said:


> Love the blue


sent from mobile


----------



## Sillygoose

fiona_jdn said:


> Melbourne Parkville for Monday morning.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I've been eyeing the Parkville for a bit. I got distracted by other watches, but now that I'm seeing it again in a wrist, it's reigniting my interest in it!

sent from mobile


----------



## Luna Phase

Got my new Breitling on today- Transocean 38. Not the most comfortable straps in the world for someone with such a small wrist; I might try to change them out.


----------



## webb1961

Love this thread! I'm glad to see other women enjoy large watches, especially divers. I've considered buying a smaller, totally feminine watch because I have smallish wrists but I just get exasperated when the face is too small to read at a glance. Guess I'm more about function than fashion . . .or maybe I just need better glasses, lol!


----------



## GnarKing

My wife loves wearing my Seiko SXK on Nato straps

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Sansoni7

I have in my collection some lady watches.
Here is one of them:
Miradouro (perhaps a Portuguese brand already missing), with an AS1726 mechanism.


----------



## Nibor

Ravenne said:


> I've got a springbar tool, and I'm able to change regular straps with no issue. These pins are a real pain though. They haven't budged a smidge no matter what side I try from. I think I'm gonna have to take it to a pro and have them work on it. I've got the watch strap I want to put on it, but I haven't notched it out to fit yet (integrated bracelet).
> 
> Changing batteries sounds like a nice skill to have. I've had two replaced in the past month already, and I still have two that need a new battery (one of which is the one with the stubborn pins). Seems excessive to keep going into my jeweler with yet another dead watch for him to bring back to life. Lol!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any recommendations on tools you like? I'm thinking about taking the plunge...


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Awesome thread and watches! Got through the 150 pages in 3 days. 

Hope my wife also gets interest into watches. Although I always get her something, it just doesn't feel special to her. For her, it would be just another watch, no difference from the other watch which she can use on the collection. Eventhough I kept explaining to her why I liked the certain piece because of its different type of movements like the alarm, chrono, handwind, etc... She's like "just make sure its adjusted on the right time when I'll use it."


----------



## MC_be_me

New Citizen added to my collection!


----------



## Julesong

Today wearing the one I wear the most. Still trying to identify this particular model, I've not seen another like it. Mechanical Benrus, I'm guessing 1970s, possibly a men's model. I'd really like to find another because although I have small wrists it's a bit too tight for comfort. (Not that it keeps me from wearing it.)  My watch repair guy likes this watch, too, he was suitably impressed when I brought it in to show it off. It's a sturdy, attractive, daily wear that runs great.









Easier to see in this one - I'm having difficulty getting the scratches off, still working on it.








Here's what it looked like when I got it - yuck!


----------



## KCZ

Ladies, this thread is in *serious* need of revival. I found it way down on the previous page. :-(

This is my most recent acquisition. Omega DeVille Prestige Co-Axial, 36mm. I have wanted one of these for the longest time, for probably one of the most frivolous reasons ever. I am a *huge *X-Files fan, and Scully always wore a Prestige quartz, although hers were 2-tone and smaller. At any rate, it is a lovely watch, and since buying it, I've found myself reaching for it frequently in the morning.


----------



## Sillygoose

Thanks for the reminder and the bump to this thread, @KCZ.

Here's one of my latest, Junghans Handwound Max Bill








- Tappy Talkied


----------



## mrs_LA

Love the strap! What size is this?

Here's my watch today. This is my daily beater and my favorite to wear.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

Hanowa Freedom. Swiss quartz, 35mm. Big date, which I now notice is wrong. Purple sweater, purple watch. It was that kind of a day. :-d


----------



## Sillygoose

mrs_LA said:


> Love the strap! What size is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's 34mm. =)

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## mrs_LA

I was going to post this yesterday but the husband and I spent the whole day out together!

Cartier Santos his & hers! The one I'm wearing actually belonged to my dad before he bought the bigger Cartier Santos 100 which is what my husband is wearing now, and gave the 29mm Cartier Galbee to my mom. My mom's original ladies Cartier Galbee was a much, much smaller size.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph86

You should check out BBC America's "Killing Eve." Not only is it a great show, I'm pretty sure this is what the female assassin wears!


----------



## KCZ

Deep Blue Sea Princess. Very sturdy watch, comfortable, easy to read with awesome lume, great for daily wear. Alas, they were only made in blue and black, one of my pet peeves about women's divers.


----------



## mrs_LA

Khaki strap arrived for my military watch but as it's still at the watch shop, decided to steal my husband's Seiko and change the strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

mrs_LA said:


> View attachment 13113791
> 
> 
> Khaki strap arrived for my military watch but as it's still at the watch shop, decided to steal my husband's Seiko and change the strap


It looks better on your wrist.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mrs_LA

rationaltime said:


> It looks better on your wrist.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Haha, thank you very much!!


----------



## FCharles

Just arrived, I hope she loves it!

*Tissot Vintage Powermatic 80 Lady 18k Gold*

























Thanks for looking...

- Charles


----------



## Tonystix

Very nice. Yeah, I think she'll like it. Mine would.


----------



## KCZ

Tissot makes some very nice pieces. Good choice.


----------



## Sillygoose

Been wearing this one lately: NTH Nacken










- Tappy Talkied


----------



## docvail

Sillygoose said:


> Been wearing this one lately: NTH Nacken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Sweet!

I hope you like it!


----------



## Sillygoose

docvail said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I hope you like it!


You bet I do! It's a great watch! 

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## mrs_LA

Crossposted to vintage forums. 
Benrus military watch, dates 1969 May. New NATO strap and crown/stem









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue7891

Long timer lurker. First post here! Today I’m wearing my speedy!


----------



## KCZ

Rogue7891 said:


> Long timer lurker. First post here! Today I'm wearing my speedy!


Nice! And welcome!


----------



## Sillygoose

Hamilton for today. Still trying to find the perfect strap...









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## mrs_LA

Sillygoose said:


> Hamilton for today. Still trying to find the perfect strap...
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Very nice! How about a soft suede grey (with brown tinge) strap? Kind of like this:

https://watchbandit.com/product/sue...8tG6GMxvBRIOhDVX8tGHTWFuXHaC5C_hoCxxcQAvD_BwE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

mrs_LA said:


> Very nice! How about a soft suede grey (with brown tinge) strap? Kind of like this:
> 
> https://watchbandit.com/product/sue...8tG6GMxvBRIOhDVX8tGHTWFuXHaC5C_hoCxxcQAvD_BwE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion! I've been thinking about trying suede straps for some time. Maybe it's time to pull the trigger soon. =)

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## KCZ

How about a royal blue NATO? It may be too matchy-matchy with the hands, but I'd still like to see it.


----------



## Sillygoose

KCZ said:


> How about a royal blue NATO? It may be too matchy-matchy with the hands, but I'd still like to see it.


I've had it on a blue perlon before. It looked pretty good but I wasn't in love with the combo. Here's an old pic of it.









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## KCZ

Yes, you're right.


----------



## Sussa

Undone Urban Killy for today


----------



## rationaltime

Sussa said:


> Undone Urban Killy for today
> 
> View attachment 13203895


That looks nice. You made a good choice.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

My first real luxury watch purchase. I will be wearing this daily for a long time to come... I'm in love!

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra - Model No 220.10.38.20.53.001


----------



## Solace

That looks amazing- the blue is absolutely stunning, congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RobodocX

Evil Lipgloss said:


> My first real luxury watch purchase. I will be wearing this daily for a long time to come... I'm in love!
> 
> Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra - Model No 220.10.38.20.53.001


That blue Seamaster is a stunner. Great choice!


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

Thank you! It was a hard choice between the blue or the gray. But I went with the blue since that is what I had originally fallen in love with when I tried it on last month. My husband also felt the blue was way more eye-catching and unique!


----------



## KCZ

You need to post a photo of that F Constant Carree as well. I don't think anyone else here has shown us one.


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

KCZ said:


> You need to post a photo of that F Constant Carree as well. I don't think anyone else here has shown us one.


I will!  It's lovely!


----------



## lil_wuff

Evil Lipgloss said:


> Thank you! It was a hard choice between the blue or the gray. But I went with the blue since that is what I had originally fallen in love with when I tried it on last month. My husband also felt the blue was way more eye-catching and unique!


Simply stunning! That dial is like a realm of depths untouched and a starry scape at the same time. I could get lost in that. Congratulations on the watch!


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

Thank you! We took it to a museum yesterday and the lights kept making it look like liquid silver! There was no blue in the dial at all, it was really gorgeous! I love how it almost changes colors depending on the light.


----------



## katfromTN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa

katfromTN said:


>


Nice! Looks like a perfect fit.


----------



## KCZ

Color Indecision.


----------



## KCZ

Deep Blue Sea Ramic. This watch has an amazing black MOP face and I've never been able to photograph it adequately.


----------



## bluthie

KCZ said:


> Deep Blue Sea Ramic. This watch has an amazing black MOP face and I've never been able to photograph it adequately.
> 
> View attachment 13392219


That's one good looking dial. Too bad they've already discontinued that line. Only the princess line left






for ladies version. When I was surveying for a new watch recently, the princess line just doesn't strike my fancy.

Anyway, here's my first contribution for the WOMW thread.


----------



## bluthie

Hmm.. I think I may have made some blunder somewhere while posting the last post.. Oh well, better luck next time..


----------



## KCZ

I have a Sea Princess too. It's a shame that Deep Blue only offer a new women's model every 5+ years, then has nothing at all until the next one comes out.

Which Seiko is that?


----------



## Solace

The Sea Ramic looks great. It is unfortunate they discontinued it. :/ And that's a good looking Seiko :] and that strap adds a fun pop.










I don't know why it rotated, but still, love this dial and how the indices catch the light. The glass seems to be a smudge magnet though, something to do with the AR?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bluthie

KCZ said:


> I have a Sea Princess too. It's a shame that Deep Blue only offer a new women's model every 5+ years, then has nothing at all until the next one comes out.
> 
> Which Seiko is that?


It's SARB035. Got it during Amazon deals. I was torn between this an the Alpinist, but I feel like I could dress this watch up or down easier by changing the strap.



Solace said:


> The Sea Ramic looks great. It is unfortunate they discontinued it. ? And that's a good looking Seiko :] and that strap adds a fun pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why it rotated, but still, love this dial and how the indices catch the light. The glass seems to be a smudge magnet though, something to do with the AR?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's a great Ball solace. I've always had my eyes on the hydrocarbon range but it's out of my price range for now. What's the size of yours?


----------



## KCZ

Nice Ball. There aren't a lot of them on this forum. I've been eyeing the Trainmaster Moonphase. 
http://www.ballwatch.com/global/en/collections/details/moon-phase-ladies---nl3082d-sj-wh---1871.html

Another Sea Ramic. This one has pinkish MOP.


----------



## katfromTN

bluthie said:


> That's one good looking dial. Too bad they've already discontinued that line. Only the princess line left
> View attachment 13402125
> for ladies version. When I was surveying for a new watch recently, the princess line just doesn't strike my fancy.
> 
> Anyway, here's my first contribution for the WOMW thread.
> 
> View attachment 13402125


Love that strap on the SARB!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace

bluthie said:


> That's a great Ball solace. I've always had my eyes on the hydrocarbon range but it's out of my price range for now. What's the size of yours?


Thanks :] it's 34 mm, but wears a bit bigger than my Citizen diver that's also 34 mm. I only have it because of managing to find a deal on here a few years ago where it was around 600$.

It's a discontinued model now, so I wonder if they could be found at a substantial discount with some searching?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bluthie

Yes.. The 34mm is already discontinued.. I believe the smallest now is 36mm. But I prefer the dial on the 34mm's though.


----------



## KCZ

Just bought this Casio for the heck of it because I liked the pretty colors and it was only $41. :-d









It comes in lime green too.


----------



## lgin

Wow. Fantastic dial.


----------



## katfromTN

Got a pretty cool Constellation in today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange

Hi, Ladies!

I'm more into vintage watches, but I decided whenever I have spare time to make some photo of my watch, to post it here first, and then to Vintage forum. To contribute here and be a part of the Ladies' community.

This is my vintage "Junghans", 17 jewels, 674 movement, German made. It's little bigger than usual small Ladies' watches of old times (those are too tiny!), so I like it more.

































Regards!

Mimi


----------



## SunnyOrange

Hi, Ladies!

Staying with my vintage Ladies' Junghans today, 672 movement, 17 jewels. Will post it to Vintage forum too, but first here 

























Regards,

Mimi


----------



## SunnyOrange

Time to post another of my vintage Ladies', gold plated Russian Zaria, 17 jewels, 1509 B.1 movement. Working just perfectly!

























Regards,

Mimi


----------



## spowell

This thing really sparkles in the sunlight.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Hi, Ladies!

Staying with vintage, today my Ladies' Omikron, gold plated, 17 jewels, FEF 6664 movement, with the bracelet I especially like.

























Regards,

Mimi


----------



## marumari

Ahoy! I'm new here. I've been a watch collector (unofficially) for most of my life, but I've only been an educated enthusiast for a little while.

I've never had an automatic movement before, and I've been patiently hunting and waiting for just the right thing to come along. I have expensive taste and not a ton of room in my budget, but by some stroke of pure luck I landed this beauty for a veritable song on ebay. I guess the competition was skeptical since there were no supporting documents, but the authenticity checks out; she's the real deal and she's in near-mint condition to boot! May I introduce my first and only automatic timepiece (and the only Cartier piece I've ever owned), the fabulous Ronde Croisière de Cartier; silver dial <3 <3

Anyway, thanks for this lovely thread which I've been enjoying perusing for the past couple weeks. I must say you all have absolutely fabulous taste and style!


----------



## Sussa

marumari said:


> Ahoy! I'm new here. I've been a watch collector (unofficially) for most of my life, but I've only been an educated enthusiast for a little while.
> 
> I've never had an automatic movement before, and I've been patiently hunting and waiting for just the right thing to come along. I have expensive taste and not a ton of room in my budget, but by some stroke of pure luck I landed this beauty for a veritable song on ebay. I guess the competition was skeptical since there were no supporting documents, but the authenticity checks out; she's the real deal and she's in near-mint condition to boot! May I introduce my first and only automatic timepiece (and the only Cartier piece I've ever owned), the fabulous Ronde Croisière de Cartier; silver dial <3 <3
> 
> Anyway, thanks for this lovely thread which I've been enjoying perusing for the past couple weeks. I must say you all have absolutely fabulous taste and style!
> 
> View attachment 13574111


Welcome! That's a beautiful piece!


----------



## KCZ

marumari said:


> Ahoy! I'm new here. I've been a watch collector (unofficially) for most of my life, but I've only been an educated enthusiast for a little while.
> 
> I've never had an automatic movement before, and I've been patiently hunting and waiting for just the right thing to come along. I have expensive taste and not a ton of room in my budget, but by some stroke of pure luck I landed this beauty for a veritable song on ebay. I guess the competition was skeptical since there were no supporting documents, but the authenticity checks out; she's the real deal and she's in near-mint condition to boot! May I introduce my first and only automatic timepiece (and the only Cartier piece I've ever owned), the fabulous Ronde Croisière de Cartier; silver dial <3 <3


I love that watch. Great find! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Hi, Ladies!

My vintage Ladies' Grovana watch, mechanical, 17 jewels, not much info on movement.

























Regards,

Mimi


----------



## Olciakk

Today is time for Seiko 5 stolen from my BF 









Wysłane z mojego ZTE B2017G przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## KCZ

Pets and watches. I like it.

Snoopy with a Citizen Eco-Drive, 36mm "men's" watch.


----------



## Sillygoose

My newest arrival: Halios Seaforth 









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## Barge

My wife's


----------



## Sussa

I'm still amazed at how well the NTH Santa Cruz fits my wrist, even on a bulky leather NATO.


----------



## Gem77

My favourite watch at the moment


----------



## Gem77

My favourite watch at the moment

View attachment 13621271


----------



## Olciakk

My biggest (38mm Seiko SKX013) and smallest (20mm vintage Enicar) watch. What are yours?


----------



## KCZ

Excellent idea.









Omega DeVille Prestige 36.8mm, and Badavici 19mm. The latter is a now defunct jewelry company that made some lovely quartz watches with a variety of gemstones...this one has opals.


----------



## lil_wuff

SunnyOrange said:


> Hi, Ladies!
> 
> I'm more into vintage watches, but I decided whenever I have spare time to make some photo of my watch, to post it here first, and then to Vintage forum. To contribute here and be a part of the Ladies' community.
> 
> This is my vintage "Junghans", 17 jewels, 674 movement, German made. It's little bigger than usual small Ladies' watches of old times (those are too tiny!), so I like it more.
> 
> View attachment 13482495
> 
> 
> View attachment 13482497
> 
> 
> View attachment 13482499
> 
> 
> View attachment 13482505
> 
> 
> Regards!
> J
> Mimi


@SunnyOrange
A late reply but I had to ask: is that an invisible watch, or are my eyes just playing tricks on me? ? Which of your contemporary piece(s) contributed to those tan lines?


----------



## SunnyOrange

lil_wuff said:


> @SunnyOrange
> A late reply but I had to ask: is that an invisible watch, or are my eyes just playing tricks on me? ? Which of your contemporary piece(s) contributed to those tan lines?


Haha, yes! You are absolutely right - I'm long distance cyclist (every year pass more than 3000km), and for that occasion I wear only cheap quartz watches - mostly Swatch, because I don't have to worry if anything happened to them, and they serve me well on those long distances, on very cold or very hot weather.

Well spotted! 









Regards,

Mimi


----------



## SunnyOrange

Hi, Ladies!

For today I took my vintage Ladies' Marvin watch. I always like to check movements too, but this type of case back was impossible for me to open, so I don't know any other details, except jewels number, 17.

























Regards,

Mimi


----------



## geekchick

Tissot moonphase today


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Hi Ladies,

Wearing a new Tissot Powermatic 80 Chronometer. i was pretty misbehaved at the watch sales this week and have two more Rados in transit. I am new to this forum but have loved automatic watches for years.


----------



## KCZ

Nice watch, Laura, and welcome to the forum. Be sure to post photos of your Rado's too.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Thanks KCZ, great to be here. I am so excited...you all like vintage! So many neat pieces in this thread. Girl watch geeks! <3 I have vintage too. Whoohooo.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Well, I wish I had a younger looking arm. New watch will hopefully distract your eyes  First impressions: It's a noticeably sleek case and band. The polish is extreem and almost silky. The little anchor under the 12 moves when my hand moves. ahh, i am so easily amused.

HyperChrome Automatic, Women's Watch, Stainless Steel and Ceramic Case, Stainless Steel and Ceramic Bracelet, 25 jewel auto movement


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

To finish off my watch binge; A Rado auto Diastar. Model R12416463. This watch is definitely one of those "Oh Yes!!" or "burn it with fire" kind of watches. I'm in the "yes" camp. not sure why i find it so charming. plus: I accept the scratch resistant coating as a personal challenge. Wearing with my faux Wookie sweater.


----------



## SunnyOrange

That's one amazing and cute watch, Laura, glad to see new Lady here who likes watches! Welcome! 



LauraLovesWatches said:


> To finish off my watch binge; A Rado auto Diastar. Model R12416463. This watch is definitely one of those "Oh Yes!!" or "burn it with fire" kind of watches. I'm in the "yes" camp. not sure why i find it so charming. plus: I accept the scratch resistant coating as a personal challenge. Wearing with my faux Wookie sweater.
> View attachment 13680155


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Thank you, SunnyOrange (Mimi). it's nice to find ladies who like watches. And likes watches for reasons beyond fashion watch interest. Nothing wrong with that, but they are such amazing small engines, too.


----------



## katfromTN

Went vintage today with the Bulova Oceanographer: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olciakk

I have just received my Chinese Starking with hi-beat 28800 bph kind of inhouse movement  it costed me 31 USD and I think it's really nice


----------



## LauraLovesWatches




----------



## RidingDonkeys

Ladies of WOMW, I have a question. Have any of you worn a Turtle Reduced? This is the "Made for Macy's" Turtle, which is really just a JDM Turtle. My wrist is 6.75". I'm contemplating this for my 12yo niece, who is quite the swimmer. But, I wonder about the size and the color.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

LauraLovesWatches said:


> View attachment 13692483


I'm not finding this one on a casual search. Got a reference number? My wife doesn't know it yet, but she needs this watch.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Hi RidingDonkeys,

Sure - it's a Hamilton Jazzmaster H32395733-SD Women's Watch. You can also find it's gold and white version with H32345483. It's a couple of years out of production, but you can still find them here and there. They have newer versions with round openings at 12'o clock (no flower design).


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

dupe


----------



## KCZ

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Hi RidingDonkeys,
> 
> Sure - it's a Hamilton Jazzmaster H32395733-SD Women's Watch. You can also find it's gold and white version with H32345483. It's a couple of years out of production, but you can still find them here and there. They have newer versions with round openings at 12'o clock (no flower design).
> View attachment 13700057


Here's the link. The white version is still on the Hamilton site too.
https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/h32395733-jazzmaster-lady-auto.html

I've wanted a Hamilton open heart or skeleton for a while, and I'm enamored of this one, but dang, how are you ever supposed to read the time? Their choice of hand color (or lack of same) is unfortunate.











RidingDonkeys said:


> Ladies of WOMW, I have a question. Have any of you worn a Turtle Reduced? This is the "Made for Macy's" Turtle, which is really just a JDM Turtle. My wrist is 6.75". I'm contemplating this for my 12yo niece, who is quite the swimmer. But, I wonder about the size and the color.


Is that the 42mm version? That seems kind of big for a 12 y.o., but it looks fine on your wrist. If you're willing to go with a quartz, how about a Momentum Splash, which is 39mm and comes in a bazillion colors? It also has 200m water resistance, seems to get good reviews, and comes on a rubber or SS bracelet.
https://www.momentumwatch.com/colle...es/products/splash-rubber?variant=28095725515


----------



## RidingDonkeys

I'm certainly smitten with that Hamilton. 

As for the Seiko, that is the 42mm Turtle. The lug to lug is the same as a Seiko 5, so it wears quite small across the wrist. But, it is taller being a diver. 

I am a bit particular about mechanicals. I got my first mechanical at that age, and it developed my love for mechanisms and later engineering. Admittedly, I'm hoping to spark an interest from my niece as well. Hence the insistence on mechanical.


----------



## KCZ

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm certainly smitten with that Hamilton.
> 
> As for the Seiko, that is the 42mm Turtle. The lug to lug is the same as a Seiko 5, so it wears quite small across the wrist. But, it is taller being a diver.
> 
> I am a bit particular about mechanicals. I got my first mechanical at that age, and it developed my love for mechanisms and later engineering. Admittedly, I'm hoping to spark an interest from my niece as well. Hence the insistence on mechanical.


There aren't a lot of reasonably priced, automatic divers out there for women.

Armida? The A11 is 35mm.
ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Thanks RidingDonkeys and KCZ. The US site no longer has this Hamilton model available. I loved this model when I first saw it. Pretty whimsical. I agree with you, KCZ, the hands are not as sharp in contrast as I would wish. But it's fun design helps me forgive the flaw. On my wish list is also a Hamilton Ventura. I will pick one up when I find the right watch.

On the Seiko - that may be a bit big on young girl's arm. Nice watch though!


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

KCZ said:


> There aren't a lot of reasonably priced, automatic divers out there for women.
> 
> Armida? The A11 is 35mm.
> ARMIDA WATCHES


Lovely suggestion for a young swimmer!


----------



## Sillygoose

Looks like I've been missing out on some WOMW action!








- Tappy Talkied


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Sillygoose said:


> Looks like I've been missing out on some WOMW action!
> View attachment 13710919
> 
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Hi Sillygoose. I like your automatic!


----------



## Sillygoose

Thanks, @LauraLovesWatches!

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

A quartz Wittnauer from the 199?-200? time period. I can't find anything on it. Was bought used in the early days of Ebay. Numbers on the face are M 95641 GP8166. Notice it is marked 200m - most are now marked 100m. The hour hand needs alignment. I may send it in for repair/overhaul. I still love the watch after all this time. It has held up well.


----------



## Sw2501

coastcat said:


> Way to go, Cat!
> 
> Going back in time to the late 1930s, when ladies' watches had shifted from the "dainty but very readable" 22mm-30mm range to the "can someone tell me what time it is, I can't read my watch" 15mm-18mm range. This 1939 Hamilton Melodie is 15mm wide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Hmm, I might need to swap it for something larger today. I've developed a driver's tan on my right arm, with a large untanned area courtesy of my modern-sized pieces. The tiny Melodie leaves a lot of that untanned skin exposed, looks a bit daft...


Wow! I love the watch! I would love to get my wife something like this. She would love it. I tried to google more information about it but nothing seems to come up! Can you give me more information? Possibly reference number?


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

View attachment 13713631


Fossil "Boyfriend" skeleton.


----------



## KCZ

Sw2501 said:


> Wow! I love the watch! I would love to get my wife something like this. She would love it. I tried to google more information about it but nothing seems to come up! Can you give me more information? Possibly reference number?


That's a vintage Lady Hamilton. Hamilton has made variations of that model with varying amounts of bling since the 1930's. There's one on the Hamilton website, and also some vintage models on Ashford and a lot more on Chrono24.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...duct.enableSupressedPreOwned:1)&catId=cat5002

https://www.chrono24.com/search/ind...eTo=-1&redirectToSearchIndex=true&sortorder=0


----------



## mrs_LA

Good morning, Saturday!

Here's the watch on my wrist today. Dad's vintage must de Cartier tank. Matches my mustard sweater!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN

All your post has inspired me to go vintage today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa

Do I get bonus points for color coordinating my watch, strap, and dog?


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Sussa said:


> Do I get bonus points for color coordinating my watch, strap, and dog?
> 
> View attachment 13724719


Yes! Love that color combo, Sussa! What a pretty face!


----------



## katfromTN

Sussa said:


> Do I get bonus points for color coordinating my watch, strap, and dog?
> 
> View attachment 13724719


Sussa, you inspired me to be matchy matchy today too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Okay, I'll play too. Rado hyperchrome and black and white theme 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Kat, that Seiko is awesome.


----------



## katfromTN

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Kat, that Seiko is awesome.


Thanks! It's the rare SARB013. Took me over a year to hunt one down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

katfromTN said:


> Thanks! It's the rare SARB013. Took me over a year to hunt one down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better yet. Congrats for finding a rare Seiko. Bonus that it is such a beauty.


----------



## Sussa

katfromTN said:


> Sussa, you inspired me to be matchy matchy today too


Nice! That SARB013 makes me wonder why the 017 gets all the attention in the Alpinist family. It looks great on that strap, too.


----------



## SunnyOrange

In freezing cold and snowy weather, vintage Russian Zarja suits the best. 30mm, 17 jewels, movement 2009.1A


----------



## katfromTN

Quitting time for me today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

SunnyOrange said:


> In freezing cold and snowy weather, vintage Russian Zarja suits the best. 30mm, 17 jewels, movement 2009.1A
> 
> View attachment 13726927
> 
> 
> View attachment 13726929
> 
> 
> View attachment 13726931
> 
> 
> View attachment 13726937


I like the winter pictures. Brrrrr!
You inspire me to buy Russian watches!


----------



## Sussa

Visitor Vale Park Officer for today. I'm still trying to find the perfect strap for this one, but it looks better than expected on a leather NATO.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Kat - I love your Max Bill.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Shinola Runwell 36mm quartz. Just picked it up on the forum. I like the shape. Reminds me of the old pocket watch cases.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

I want a Shinola...I have no idea why, because I think the new ones are rather over-priced for what they are, but somehow they speak to me.


----------



## katfromTN

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Shinola Runwell 36mm quartz. Just picked it up on the forum. I like the shape. Reminds me of the old pocket watch cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I saw that one and almost went for it! I'm holding out though because I have my eye on a Ball Watch at the moment. Looks great on you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Thanks KCZ. When looking at all of our watches, I think we have similar tastes.
The Shinola - I'm from Detroit. When I saw the watch, I needed just one.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

katfromTN said:


> I saw that one and almost went for it! I'm holding out though because I have my eye on a Ball Watch at the moment. Looks great on you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Kat - Good luck on the Ball search. Hope you find her soon. I'll let you know if I run into any more at a great price.


----------



## KCZ

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Thanks KCZ. When looking at all of our watches, *I think we have similar tastes.* The Shinola - I'm from Detroit. When I saw the watch, I needed just one.


LOL, you're going to be surprised when I finally get around to posting a collection photo.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Hi, Ladies!

True I didn't go anywhere today, it's Sunday, but I thought to post some watch today. I chose vintage Ladies' Swiss Nivada watch, 17 jewels, 24mm, FHF 691 movement.

























P.S. In first picture is faux fur jacket, of course.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

My Ladymatic showed up. Was set and running. Four minutes fast. Sent on Dec 19. Four days...a minute a day? Not bad! Case is pretty good for the age. Unpolished and crisp edges. The bracelet is an old Spiedel.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange

On this rainy day, vintage Ladies' Cortebert is chosen. Lovely little one, still works perfectly. FHF ST 69-21 movement, 17 jewels, 21mm.


----------



## Sillygoose

Broke out my Amphibia for today.









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## Sussa

Sillygoose said:


> Broke out my Amphibia for today.


Me too!


----------



## wtma

Posting on behalf of my wife, she's been wearing her new Baby-G for the last few days now.


----------



## mrs_LA

This thread is making me want to finally pull that trigger on a Vostok!


----------



## KCZ

Ladies, how large are those Amphibia?


----------



## Sussa

The 420 case (shown in our pics) is listed as 39mm diameter, 46mm lug to lug and 15mm thick. I'm away from my Phibby and can't confirm, but that sounds about right to me.


----------



## katfromTN

wtma said:


> Posting on behalf of my wife, she's been wearing her new Baby-G for the last few days now.


Love the color on the Gshock!

Wanted to share with y'all my latest acquisition. Speedmaster 38 with date. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

katfromTN said:


> Love the color on the Gshock!
> 
> Wanted to share with y'all my latest acquisition. Speedmaster 38 with date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is basically "watch" ...., Kat. I showed my husband. Ooohed and awed. Showed him again....LOL. Bless his heart, he is so tolerant.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Funny, my comment above was auto corrected to a more wholesome descriptor. Ahem. Sorry about that. The word rhymed with "corn".

I'm wearing a small Seiko Coutura today.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Funny, my comment above was auto corrected to a more wholesome descriptor. Ahem. Sorry about that. The word rhymed with "corn".
> 
> I'm wearing a small Seiko Coutura today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hahaha! Many thanks! I haven't been able to take my eyes off of it. And the lume is amazing as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Oops...funny! I forgot my watch pic. Senility...and it is a little old lady size, too. Seiko SXDB64-PO









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samantha

That's gorgeous Laura! I love stones in the dials.
Samantha


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Samantha said:


> That's gorgeous Laura! I love stones in the dials.
> Samantha


Thanks. The longer I am around the general forum pages, the greater my appreciation for Seiko. This was picked up used from a grey market dealer...so was very budget friendly to boot.


----------



## katfromTN

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Thanks. The longer I am around the general forum pages, the greater my appreciation for Seiko. This was picked up used from a grey market dealer...so was very budget friendly to boot.


Can't go wrong with Seiko, that's for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Oops...funny! I forgot my watch pic. Senility...and it is a little old lady size, too. Seiko SXDB64-PO





Samantha said:


> That's gorgeous Laura! I love stones in the dials.
> Samantha


I love 2-tone watches with diamond indices. This is one of my favorites.


----------



## KCZ

This just landed on my wrist today. It came in the coolest case...a black plastic canister with a screw-off top.

Armida A11. Auto, 35 mm. It seems to wear larger, but that may be just because the bracelet is way too long. I'll have to see how it feels when the bracelet is resized.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

KCZ, that Tag is GORGEOUS! I also like the two-tone look. I also cannot get enough diamonds. Heh. Girls best friends!


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

That blue is absolutely beautiful. Looks great on you.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Hi, Ladies!

It's been a while... No matter how we want to be more present and have time for many things, obligations and jobs prove and show us what is the priority...

For today I chose vintage Russian Zarja (Заря), as it is cold winter, still, and this one suits for this cold atmosphere. Movement Zarja 1601, 17 jewels, 18mm.

























Regards,


----------



## JoGoesBack4Seconds

Hey gals! 
I'm so happy I have found this forum. I've always loved watches and it is so wonderful to find out there are more out there like me. 
I've bought Timex Fairfield Chronograph not so long ago and I've been wearing it all the time, It's just so pretty and goes great with everything.









SunnyOrange, vintage Russian, awesome choice for the season


----------



## SunnyOrange

JoGoesBack4Seconds said:


> Hey gals!
> I'm so happy I have found this forum. I've always loved watches and it is so wonderful to find out there are more out there like me.
> I've bought Timex Fairfield Chronograph not so long ago and I've been wearing it all the time, It's just so pretty and goes great with everything.
> 
> SunnyOrange, vintage Russian, awesome choice for the season


Hi, and welcome! Great to see a new Lady member here. 

Beautiful watch!!!


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

JoGoesBack4Seconds said:


> Hey gals!
> I'm so happy I have found this forum. I've always loved watches and it is so wonderful to find out there are more out there like me.
> I've bought Timex Fairfield Chronograph not so long ago and I've been wearing it all the time, It's just so pretty and goes great with everything.
> 
> View attachment 13805637
> 
> 
> SunnyOrange, vintage Russian, awesome choice for the season


I like the Timex Fairfield line too. Very clean lines.
Welcome! Great to have you.


----------



## topog123

love it !


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Just received my Ladymatic back from Matt Becher (thewatchtech.com) who polished and cleaned this little Seamaster right up to look like new. She's my age: 53. Seems to be running well. Matt said it was a nice little watch. Caliber 670, Ref 565.001. She's so little, but I still think she's cute.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## LauraLovesWatches

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 13829317


Great watch...and that view is something else too! Enjoy!


----------



## mrs_LA

My first Hamilton! Just arrived today, such a nice start to my Saturday. Quickly resized the bracelet and cleaned up the grime. I'm so impressed with the quality of the watch, and tried to capture its pearly white dial (it's not flat!)

Happy Saturday, ladies!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN

mrs_LA said:


> My first Hamilton! Just arrived today, such a nice start to my Saturday. Quickly resized the bracelet and cleaned up the grime. I'm so impressed with the quality of the watch, and tried to capture its pearly white dial (it's not flat!)
> 
> Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 13835805
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those hands on the Hammy!! Very cool piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

mrs_LA said:


> My first Hamilton! Just arrived today, such a nice start to my Saturday. Quickly resized the bracelet and cleaned up the grime. I'm so impressed with the quality of the watch, and tried to capture its pearly white dial (it's not flat!)
> 
> Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 13835805
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great on your wrist. Looks new but the style is timeless. Is it vintage?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs_LA

katfromTN said:


> Love those hands on the Hammy!! Very cool piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Kat! Yes, the cathedral hands are very interesting on this one. I got the inspiration to look through some Hamilton watches because of you. If you had not shared your Hamilton, I would not have thought of picking up the brand at all.



LauraLovesWatches said:


> It looks great on your wrist. Looks new but the style is timeless. Is it vintage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you, Laura. I'm not sure if it classifies as vintage - perhaps, almost? It is a Hamilton 9721B, from the 80s I believe.


----------



## KCZ

Agree, those hands are awesome. Great find!


----------



## JoGoesBack4Seconds

Seiko Flightmaster, the one watch I'll never sell. Friends always look at me as some genius (probably think I'm a weird nerd, but let's not dwell on details) when I start dividing up a beer tab on my watch


----------



## katfromTN

New pickup: Tudors BB 36 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs_LA

JoGoesBack4Seconds said:


> Seiko Flightmaster, the one watch I'll never sell. Friends always look at me as some genius (probably think I'm a weird nerd, but let's not dwell on details) when I start dividing up a beer tab on my watch


Jo, that Seiko looks amazing. First I have seen on a lady, suits well with the strap of choice too.

Love the slippers... they look very comfortable and snuggly! 



katfromTN said:


> New pickup: Tudors BB 36
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooooh, I almost pulled the trigger on one! I changed my mind to hold off and see how a BB58 looks on me first. How do you like it?

That blue is nice.


----------



## katfromTN

mrs_LA said:


> Ooooh, I almost pulled the trigger on one! I changed my mind to hold off and see how a BB58 looks on me first. How do you like it?
> 
> That blue is nice.


I love it. I went to try on the in house Tudor Heritage but they were so big and my AD didn't have any BB58's due to the long wait behind them. The blue dial is really amazing in different lighting. I'm hoping Tudor releases more color options of the BB58 and I would be totally on board. Just not a fan of the black and gilt dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs_LA

katfromTN said:


> I love it. I went to try on the in house Tudor Heritage but they were so big and my AD didn't have any BB58's due to the long wait behind them. The blue dial is really amazing in different lighting. I'm hoping Tudor releases more color options of the BB58 and I would be totally on board. Just not a fan of the black and gilt dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, way too big IMO. My husband has the GMT and it looks like a tank on my wrist. My AD said 2 months for the BB58 too, but I didn't want to put a deposit without knowing how it looked on my wrist. I think they're next to release a submariner this year. Interestingly enough the black and gilt dial is what draws me to the watch. Very vintage feel. We all do have different tastes indeed. I have never seen the blue BB36 in person and I know how hard it can be to capture the dial properly. You're very much welcome to post wrist shots of your Bb36 in different light ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

katfromTN said:


> New pickup: Tudors BB 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another neat piece in your collection.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

New strap made a difference for the Jazzmaster. It's faux sting-ray. Liked it so much I ordered an authentic sting-ray band.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs_LA

Adding much jazz. Where did you get your stingray band? First I have seen!


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

mrs_LA said:


> Adding much jazz. Where did you get your stingray band? First I have seen!


Thank you. I ordered from Etsy. TkachenkoLeather in Ukraine. It took a month to ship here. The band is nice though, I am very happy with it.
The new sting-ray is coming from this vendor. I am picking up one of the purple-ish bands on his page. They come in a polished version I like very much https://www.etsy.com/shop/Watchstrapandsuch

* edit - at return I realized it is embossed leather, but that's okay. I like the look. Others sell the "real deal" for a little more - over 100. He's on vacation until January 15th, so there will be a wait if you order.

I think it may help a couple of my plainer faced watches "pop".


----------



## Sillygoose

Decided to pull out the Hammy today.









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Sillygoose said:


> Decided to pull out the Hammy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Love those clean lines!


----------



## JoGoesBack4Seconds

mrs_LA said:


> Jo, that Seiko looks amazing. First I have seen on a lady, suits well with the strap of choice too.
> 
> Love the slippers... they look very comfortable and snuggly!


Yeah, thanks! I guess it's usually considered a very manly watch, what with it being aviation themed and very busy and complicated and quite big "on paper" (which is why i was "scared" a bit when i ordered it ), but it's nicely built (it hides the 13mm thickness _very_ well) and the short lugs make it comfy for my small wrist

And the slippers are very comfy


----------



## mrs_LA

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Thank you. I ordered from Etsy. TkachenkoLeather in Ukraine. It took a month to ship here. The band is nice though, I am very happy with it.
> The new sting-ray is coming from this vendor. I am picking up one of the purple-ish bands on his page. They come in a polished version I like very much https://www.etsy.com/shop/Watchstrapandsuch
> 
> * edit - at return I realized it is embossed leather, but that's okay. I like the look. Others sell the "real deal" for a little more - over 100. He's on vacation until January 15th, so there will be a wait if you order.
> 
> I think it may help a couple of my plainer faced watches "pop".


Thank you, Laura. I had forgotten Etsy has many artisans. Yes, it seems to be embossed leather, but it looks like it is of good quality. Let us know how it is when it comes!



Sillygoose said:


> Decided to pull out the Hammy today.
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Those blued hands! Beautiful! What strap is that?

(I'm sorry ladies, I'm new to the strap game... I have JUST started buying various types of straps! lol)



JoGoesBack4Seconds said:


> Yeah, thanks! I guess it's usually considered a very manly watch, what with it being aviation themed and very busy and complicated and quite big "on paper" (which is why i was "scared" a bit when i ordered it ), but it's nicely built (it hides the 13mm thickness _very_ well) and the short lugs make it comfy for my small wrist
> 
> And the slippers are very comfy


What is "manly"? Everything is gender fluid in this century, as far as I know. It's how you wear it, and you wear it well, to be frank


----------



## Sillygoose

mrs_LA said:


> Those blued hands! Beautiful! What strap is that?
> 
> (I'm sorry ladies, I'm new to the strap game... I have JUST started buying various types of straps! lol)


Thanks! It's a cork strap from Martu Leather. It's always exciting to discover new straps and vendors!

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## topog123

wow nice


----------



## mrs_LA

Sillygoose said:


> Thanks! It's a cork strap from Martu Leather. It's always exciting to discover new straps and vendors!
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


You're right, every time I find out about different materials for watch straps, it surprises me how much variety there is. Like cork - who would have thought...?

I bought a blue jumper Hirsch that arrived today and couldn't wait to put it to use on my Hamilton.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisilchandra

I've been wearing this Certina 39mm for a few months now.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs_LA

Welcome to the forum, Sisilchandra! That's a fantastic looking Certina, and that strap matches the indices. :-!:-!


----------



## aves

hello! what does womw stand for? 😇

I find it really hard to find a femme watch that isn't too dainty for me. I really love this modern Victorian look on my orient!

open to suggestions 🙂


----------



## KCZ

WOMW = What's on My Wrist. 

This is a thread to show off the watch you're wearing and to tell us a bit about it.


----------



## dmaria1120

Love the hands and blue strap on the Hamilton! What model is the Hamilton?


----------



## mannequin

Absolutely love this thread. My first contribution: Omega De Ville Prestige coaxial (32.5 mm on 5.5" wrist).



















-PJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

Love that DeVille! Great choice!


----------



## lgin

Gorgeous dial! Love the combination of roman numerals and diamonds.


----------



## mannequin

Seiko SNK807.
(37mm on 5.5" wrist)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace

Orion Sylph, 41mm including crown, 38mm without.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mannequin

Lovely dial on that Orion. It might just go into my must-haves bucket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa

I don't know why I love this one so much, but I do.


----------



## mannequin

Love the subtle sprinkling of blue. It fits your wrist very nicely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannequin

The most precious one in my collection: Breitling Navitimer 1 38 mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace

mannequin said:


> Lovely dial on that Orion. It might just go into my must-haves bucket.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks :] maroon/burgandy is one of my favorite colors to wear and it matches a piece of artwork that's meaningful to my wife and I, so I couldn't resist. The lugs are long on this one, but it wears well in my opinion, and the AR coating creates some spectacular blues in the light. I finally ordered some NATOs for it (some with flowers ), I'll have to post some pictures when they arrive.

The Oceanus looks great!:]

And the Navitimer is super cool, the techy side of me really enjoys tool watches and I enjoy learning how they work. I finally got to see a few Breitlings in a store about a week ago, and I feel like as with most watches pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## KCZ

My latest acquisition...
Edox Delfin, 35 mm, quartz. 
As best as I can tell, Edox doesn't make any ladies' automatics. This model is also made with a white dial or a blue dial, but I liked this more unusual color combination.

This is a jubilee-style bracelet which I had to resize and I was a bit baffled by the pins at first. It has a pin-and-sleeve connection system, which was new to me. There's good info here about the procedure which is easy when you know what you're doing.
https://blog.esslinger.com/watch-band-pin-and-sleeve-replacing-new/ and
https://www.wikihow.com/Remove-Watch-Band-Links


----------



## mannequin

Solace said:


> I finally ordered some NATOs for it (some with flowers ), I'll have to post some pictures when they arrive.


That's awesome. Look forward to seeing the pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannequin

Solace said:


> And the Navitimer is super cool, the techy side of me really enjoys tool watches and I enjoy learning how they work. I finally got to see a few Breitlings in a store about a week ago, and I feel like as with most watches pictures don't do them justice.


Me too. Tool watches are definitely fun. Too bad there aren't that many that I can find in my size. And absolutely agree about Breitlings. I'm not a big fan of some of their collections, but a few of them are truly gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannequin

KCZ said:


> My latest acquisition...
> Edox Delfin, 35 mm, quartz.
> As best as I can tell, Edox doesn't make any ladies' automatics. This model is also made with a white dial or a blue dial, but I liked this more unusual color combination.
> 
> This is a jubilee-style bracelet which I had to resize and I was a bit baffled by the pins at first. It has a pin-and-sleeve connection system, which was new to me. There's good info here about the procedure which is easy when you know what you're doing.
> https://blog.esslinger.com/watch-band-pin-and-sleeve-replacing-new/ and
> https://www.wikihow.com/Remove-Watch-Band-Links
> 
> View attachment 14060401


That dial is very beautiful!!! Lovely watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannequin

My two monsters:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannequin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa

SNXA21 mod with black mother of pearl dial


----------



## Ninon

Hello. First time posting here. Wearing a new arrival today. A Chinese made tourbillon, with a seagull movement. The straps horrible but I love the watch and am transfixed by the movement.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninon

aves said:


> hello! what does womw stand for? 😇
> 
> I find it really hard to find a femme watch that isn't too dainty for me. I really love this modern Victorian look on my orient!
> 
> open to suggestions 🙂


I love this watch. It's on my purchase list but I've been hesitating about whether or not it is too large. Looks great. Love all the texture on the dial.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninon

Cheap and cheerful. Quite a lot of watches I like in this line. Really like the vintage styling on this one and the green dial is very nice. I've ordered a moss green suede strap to go with it.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmann964

An oldie but goodie, my Tag Heuer 2000. This smaller quartz dive watch is so comfortable, that I rarely wear my larger automatics.

-Melissa

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## missalaire

Sinn 356 sa


----------



## Sillygoose

missalaire said:


> Sinn 356 sa


Looks great on you! Enjoy your Sinn!


----------



## missalaire

6" wrist for reference


----------



## camaroz1985

Got my wife her first automatic. She loves the muted color, and the small size.


----------



## mannequin

missalaire said:


> View attachment 14303319
> 
> 
> 6" wrist for reference


Sweet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannequin

For a while now, I have been looking for a GMT watch suitable for my 5.5" wrist. Finally found the perfect one - A Zelos horizons GMT. Bronze case with slate grey dial. Despite its 40mm case diameter, lug-to-lug is only 45mm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonchucks

Glad I found this thread. Loving all the watches, ladies. Here's one of my daily beaters.


----------



## JasonEdward

banks504 said:


> Oris today!
> 
> View attachment 684446
> 
> 
> View attachment 684447


Beautiful watch....


----------



## MicheleBee

Always good for entertainment in a boring meeting!


----------



## uperhemi

Not mine, but my wife's vintage Hamilton Langdon CLD (she isn't on this forum sadly). This is out 'matching watch's for each other's collection, paired with my vintage Hamilton Medford (rectangular).









"Does it spark joy?"


----------



## Olciakk

Certina


----------



## Jessig

mannequin said:


> Seiko SNK807.
> (37mm on 5.5" wrist)


I'm so glad you posted this pic. I've been thinking of getting this watch, but I wasn't sure how it would look on my small wrists. I also have 5.5" wrists.


----------



## Olciakk

A watch from AliExpress


----------



## Sillygoose

I've got my green one on. Merry Christmas!









Tappy Talkied


----------



## KCZ

Timex Indiglo. The hour hand is a bit difficult to read but looking at it makes me smile and the face really lights up when you push on the stem. How can you not like Snoopy playing baseball? :-d


----------



## Amaliana

Wow, not the watches I would have expected in the Ladies WOMW


----------



## Olciakk

Certina DS Action Lady


----------



## Foxgal

Longines Conquest Classic Auto 29.5 mm


----------



## SMB72

My wife's watch for today. We both wear this one which is why the strap is so long.


----------



## rationaltime

That is very nice. Can you decode the vintage?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## SMB72

rationaltime said:


> That is very nice. Can you decode the vintage?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thanks, it is a May 1969 model. We both thought the linen dial with arabic numerals and unplated steel case was beautiful. It took a bit of work to find one in good condition from a seller who did not appear to be dodgy, but we got this in time for it to be a joint Christmas present to ourselves last year.


----------



## mauhip

New leather strap for my watch 









Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mauhip

I was given this watch about a month ago along with a Casio as the start of my watch collection. It was on a large bracelet, and I loved it but wasn't sure about wearing it because it was so massive. Now it's on a colourful strap, I love wearing it.









Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrv

This is co cool!! I wish i could find this similar model:









ORIENT Watch Stylish and Smart Disk Typography Black WV0061NB Ladies : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories


Find Orient watches at low prices. Shop online for men's, women's, and kids' watches and accessories at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## thulahn

mrv said:


> This is co cool!! I wish i could find this similar model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIENT Watch Stylish and Smart Disk Typography Black WV0061NB Ladies : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories
> 
> 
> Find Orient watches at low prices. Shop online for men's, women's, and kids' watches and accessories at Amazon.ca
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.ca


I had a quick look as I was curious and I couldn't find your model but I did find a ladies version of the first rainbow Orient posted here: Orient Watch watch Standard STYLISH AND SMART stylish and smart DISK disk self-w | eBay (it's a smaller dial variant).

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike48

2 watches my wife recently bought. Getting her in the game.


----------



## mrv

thulahn said:


> I had a quick look as I was curious and I couldn't find your model but I did find a ladies version of the first rainbow Orient posted here: Orient Watch watch Standard STYLISH AND SMART stylish and smart DISK disk self-w | eBay (it's a smaller dial variant).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Thanks, I've seen that one, I think the numbers version looks much cooler


----------



## mauhip

mrv said:


> This is co cool!! I wish i could find this similar model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIENT Watch Stylish and Smart Disk Typography Black WV0061NB Ladies : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories
> 
> 
> Find Orient watches at low prices. Shop online for men's, women's, and kids' watches and accessories at Amazon.ca
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.ca


Wow! I've not seen that watch before. The numbers are really cool. I've noticed a few of the watches I've been keeping an eye on have gone out of stock in a lot of places too. Fingers crossed it comes back in the new year and you can get it.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

I wish both Orient and Bernhardt would make some "mid-size" women's watches, say 34-36 mm. Bernhardt makes some really nice men's divers, but they're 42 mm, and Orient's selection of women's watches decreases every year.

And thank you to whoever revived this thread.


----------



## Mike48

KCZ said:


> I wish both Orient and Bernhardt would make some "mid-size" women's watches, say 34-36 mm. Bernhardt makes some really nice men's divers, but they're 42 mm, and Orient's selection of women's watches decreases every year.
> 
> And thank you to whoever revived this thread.


The Bernhardt Captain is at 38mm and looks fine on my wife's wrist. I do know what you mean , 34 to 36 would be great from them and Orient.


----------



## mauhip

KCZ said:


> I wish both Orient and Bernhardt would make some "mid-size" women's watches, say 34-36 mm. Bernhardt makes some really nice men's divers, but they're 42 mm, and Orient's selection of women's watches decreases every year.
> 
> And thank you to whoever revived this thread.


I agree! And I'd add several other brands to that list too. I keep finding Tissot watches online I love until I scroll down to the size and it's 32mm or less. I tried on a 30mm (Rotary) in store last week to see if I could pull it off and it looked tiny.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

I can't read a 29-30mm watch anymore unless I fortuitously locate my reading glasses somewhere.


----------



## ChristinaS1981

hi! New here - this is my main every day watch, I have a few seikos from the 90s that I still like very much


----------



## rationaltime

Hello. Welcome to the Ladies watch forum.

Thank you for the photo. Feel free to post Seiko photos. 
We like to see those as well.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mauhip

ChristinaS1981 said:


> hi! New here - this is my main every day watch, I have a few seikos from the 90s that I still like very much


Welcome and what a great watch!

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SMB72

My wife's watch today. It doesn't get worn much in winter, but comes out in summer.


----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## SMB72

One of my wife's Christmas presents, with New Year's eve's dessert. Seiko 2020 Eternal Blue STPX081.


----------



## mauhip

SMB72 said:


> One of my wife's Christmas presents, with New Year's eve's dessert. Seiko 2020 Eternal Blue STPX081.
> View attachment 15630754


I've never seen this watch before and I love it! Researching it is now on my list of things to do this evening 

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike48

mauhip said:


> I've never seen this watch before and I love it! Researching it is now on my list of things to do this evening
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


That's a sweet Seiko.


----------



## word140

So my wife actually has a better watch collection than I do. Here is her latest...


----------



## SMB72

Since a couple of people commented on it, I thought I would post some more photos and info about my wife's latest Seiko - the Seiko 2020 Eternal Blue limited edition STPX081. It has a solar powered quartz movement with a fully polished 29 x 8 mm titanium case and sapphire crystal. Together this makes it extremely light, but it still has 100m water resistance. I believe it is a JDM model limited to 1000 and the retail price is about 36,000 yen, but cheaper from grey market dealers.

The mid case is very thin with a scallop to the brushed screwed in case back. The bezel is thin and there is a slight gap between the bezel and mid case. However, the main attraction is the dial. The centre of the dial has a very strong sunray effect, like a mini laser show. Then the outer area is a sparkly blue ring with applied hour markers. Apart from the roman twelve, the hour markers are in two sections - a silver coloured beveled dash topped by a gold coloured square hobnail. My wife asked me to say that despite all the shininess it is instantly legible.


----------



## mrv

Here are some watches from my collection, some inspired from what I've seen in this thread:
I have a 6 1/2 wrist, watch sizes are without the crown:

Mondaine Evo Lady Double Date Quartz 28 mm on custom-made leather strap:










Orient Disk Typography Ladies Automatic 28 mm:










Bulova Accutron Ladies Massella 26 mm, with Diamonds and Rose Gold Plating, awesome black engraved dial:



















Longines Prima Luna 26 mm, 18K Rose Gold/Stailess Steel, beautiful deep guilloche dial:










Omega Deville Symbol Limited Edition 23 mm from the 90s, 14K Yellow Gold/Stainles Steel:










Omega Constellation My Choice 22 mm from the 90s, rare apricot guilloche dial:


----------



## mauhip

mrv said:


> Here are some watches from my collection, some inspired from what I've seen in this thread:
> I have a 6 1/2 wrist, watch sizes are without the crown:
> 
> Mondaine Evo Lady Double Date Quartz 28 mm on custom-made leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 15646996
> 
> 
> Orient Disk Typography Ladies Automatic 28 mm:
> 
> View attachment 15646997
> 
> 
> Bulova Accutron Ladies Massella 26 mm, with Diamonds and Rose Gold Plating, awesome black engraved dial:
> 
> View attachment 15646998
> 
> 
> View attachment 15646999
> 
> 
> Longines Prima Luna 26 mm, 18K Rose Gold/Stailess Steel, beautiful deep guilloche dial:
> 
> View attachment 15647001
> 
> 
> Omega Deville Symbol Limited Edition 23 mm from the 90s, 14K Yellow Gold/Stainles Steel:
> 
> View attachment 15647002
> 
> 
> Omega Constellation My Choice 22 mm from the 90s, rare apricot guilloche dial:
> 
> View attachment 15647003


I'm glad you found that Orient. Its awesome! All these watches are great . Is the Mondaine a stop2go version? I'd love a Mondaine stop2go one day.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrv

No, this Mondaine is regular, nothing special.... I usually buy my watches used and then restore them to a like-new condition, though I spent too much money on that Orient, it's discontinued and very hard to find. )


----------



## mauhip

mrv said:


> No, this Mondaine is regular, nothing special.... I usually buy my watches used and then restore them to a like-new condition, though I spent too much money on that Orient, it's discontinued and very hard to find. )


That's so cool. I really like the look of Mondaines. So far all the watches I have bought have been relatively affordable so I have bought them new. (My idea of affordable has changed a lot since I got into watches!) The majority of my collection were originally someone else in my family's and I ended up with them.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa

mrv said:


> Here are some watches from my collection, some inspired from what I've seen in this thread:
> I have a 6 1/2 wrist, watch sizes are without the crown:
> 
> Mondaine Evo Lady Double Date Quartz 28 mm on custom-made leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 15646996


I really like that strap! Is it stingray or made to look similar?

I'm also a fan of Mondaine, but I went for the Giant.


----------



## mrv

It's a custom-made strap, I bought it on Etsy from here:









Colorful Leather Watch Band Rainbow Watch Band Multicolored - Etsy


This Watch Bands & Straps item by BroscolorsDesign has 50 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Bulgaria. Listed on Nov 19, 2022




www.etsy.com





And have it made with quick-release pins, so I can easily put it on other watches.

Also, that Mondaine with double date has a curious feature - when the date changes in the end of the month, it goes from 30 to 31, then to 32, 33, 34, and so on, till 39. ) Then it changes to 00, then finally to 01.


----------



## KCZ

Sorry, no photo, I'm just stopping in to report that a couple of days ago, I accidentally washed a Deep Blue Sea Princess in the washer (full heavy-duty cycle with second rinse). It came out 8 minutes slow but otherwise fine (and very clean), and it's been keeping perfect time since then.


----------



## Foxgal

mrv said:


> Here are some watches from my collection, some inspired from what I've seen in this thread:
> I have a 6 1/2 wrist, watch sizes are without the crown:
> 
> Mondaine Evo Lady Double Date Quartz 28 mm on custom-made leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 15646996
> 
> 
> Orient Disk Typography Ladies Automatic 28 mm:
> 
> View attachment 15646997
> 
> 
> Bulova Accutron Ladies Massella 26 mm, with Diamonds and Rose Gold Plating, awesome black engraved dial:
> 
> View attachment 15646998
> 
> 
> View attachment 15646999
> 
> 
> Longines Prima Luna 26 mm, 18K Rose Gold/Stailess Steel, beautiful deep guilloche dial:
> 
> View attachment 15647001
> 
> 
> Omega Deville Symbol Limited Edition 23 mm from the 90s, 14K Yellow Gold/Stainles Steel:
> 
> View attachment 15647002
> 
> 
> Omega Constellation My Choice 22 mm from the 90s, rare apricot guilloche dial:
> 
> View attachment 15647003


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## mauhip

This just arrived for me today!  Jaeger-LeCoultre is one of my favourite watch brands (since I watched a particular Watchfinder video on them) and the Reverso in particular since I saw a skeleton Reverso with a Calibre 101 inside. I didn't think I would ever own one because they are out of my price range, until I saw this one. Quartz ladies version missing the original strap. This brought the price down a lot, but I still couldn't justify buying it. Turns out my husband bought it for me!


----------



## pphilo

mrv said:


> Here are some watches from my collection, some inspired from what I've seen in this thread:
> I have a 6 1/2 wrist, watch sizes are without the crown:
> 
> Mondaine Evo Lady Double Date Quartz 28 mm on custom-made leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 15646996
> 
> 
> Orient Disk Typography Ladies Automatic 28 mm:
> 
> View attachment 15646997
> 
> 
> Bulova Accutron Ladies Massella 26 mm, with Diamonds and Rose Gold Plating, awesome black engraved dial:
> 
> View attachment 15646998
> 
> 
> View attachment 15646999
> 
> 
> Longines Prima Luna 26 mm, 18K Rose Gold/Stailess Steel, beautiful deep guilloche dial:
> 
> View attachment 15647001
> 
> 
> Omega Deville Symbol Limited Edition 23 mm from the 90s, 14K Yellow Gold/Stainles Steel:
> 
> View attachment 15647002
> 
> 
> Omega Constellation My Choice 22 mm from the 90s, rare apricot guilloche dial:
> 
> View attachment 15647003


I'm new so just seeing this but I really love your Orient!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Incoming for my wife. She usually does not like Timex... but she likes this one.

TX Mode 23 Moonphase by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Felixgirl2004

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 13829317


I know this is from a long while ago but what are the details on this beautiful watch?


----------



## rationaltime

Felixgirl2004 said:


> I know this is from a long while ago but what are the details on this beautiful watch?


This one









I don't know, but I bought a Wenger Swiss Army watch sort of 
similar to give as a gift this coming summer.

The watch I have is 29 mm, titanium case, 50 m water resist
with a quartz movement. I will try to take a photo in the day light.
Comparing the images, the one above looks a little larger to me
and maybe the case is stainless.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Wolfsatz

My wife is happily rocking this

TX Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Wolfsatz said:


> My wife is happily rocking this
> 
> TX Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> TX Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That's a nice looking watch. I like the different straps that are on it too.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Felixgirl2004 said:


> That's a nice looking watch. I like the different straps that are on it too.


the pink strap is very sub par... my wife didnt like that one. Still need to find a good strap for the camper.

And today she got the Moon Watch!

TX Moon Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

IMG_0C2DC9E4F629-1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Felixgirl2004




----------



## Vike

Furball said:


> View attachment 15616937


Beautiful watch, what kind is it and what mm?


----------



## Vike

Felixgirl2004 said:


> View attachment 15760329


Great watch, what size is it?


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Vike said:


> Great watch, what size is it?


It is 40mm and lug to lug of 45mm. My wrist size is around 6.25"


----------



## Vike

Awesome, thanks, it looks great on you!!


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Zelos


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Watch change halfway through the day. I love how light this RZE resolute TI feels. I'm not sure about the size. I like larger watches. This is the smallest dial in my collection.


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Zelos skyraider 2


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Zelos Mako V3 today.


----------



## mauhip

Felixgirl2004 said:


> Zelos Mako V3 today.
> View attachment 15780934


That's a great watch!

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Zelos blacktip, forged carbon


----------



## SMB72

My wife's smallest watch is this lovely little Orient Tristar. It is a lot of watch in a tiny package for not a lot of money: a day-date automatic movement, striped dial with applied indices, lumed hands and markers, framed date window and a polished case with drilled lugs. It's on a leather strap because the clasp on the bracelet is a bit basic.


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Enjoying how light this Reise aka RZE resolute TI feels on my wrist. Bonus is that the whole dial is lumed.


----------



## travistan

Felixgirl2004 said:


> Enjoying how light this Reise aka RZE resolute TI feels on my wrist. Bonus is that the whole dial is lumed.


Especially with the ParaNylon, you can almost forget your are wearing it eh.


----------



## Felixgirl2004

travistan said:


> Especially with the ParaNylon, you can almost forget your are wearing it eh.


Yes. I have switched all my watches over to the watch steward straps and they feel much lighter than a bracelet.


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Zelos Gallant


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Good morning, I dug out my watches this morning. Wearing the Hamilton Women's H32395733 Ladymatic Automatic with a faux stingray strap.


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Zelos frost horizons GMT


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Rado Hyperchrome Automatic


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Zelos mako


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Hamilton Ardmore Quartz today.


----------



## SMB72

My wife is wearing her Traska Freediver today.


----------



## Felixgirl2004

SMB72 said:


> My wife is wearing her Traska Freediver today.
> View attachment 15857948


I love the color on the traska. The traska has been on my radar. Beautiful watch.


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Zelos teal blacktip


----------



## SMB72

Felixgirl2004 said:


> I love the color on the traska. The traska has been on my radar. Beautiful watch.


The great colour is what drew my wife to this Traska, but she also likes the hands, index markers and case. It is a very well made watch. The case and bracelet are nicely finished and solidly constructed.

The current version of the Freediver has different hands and no chapter ring which gives a different look.

It would be great if Traska made some watches with other interesting colours in future. The mint green is the stand out in their current collection.


----------



## otempora

It's nice to see the greater interest in women's watches here compared to when I joined the forum! Today I'm wearing my Christmas present to myself: my Orient Azure. It's beautiful, automatic, accurate, and blingy. I need to take a sunlight pic. I've enjoyed all of your photos so far. I want to take some quality pics of my weirdo collection for the other women's watches thread, and will work on that. I'm a mid-century fiend and a great lover of Things Seiko. I also like to see watches stacked with bracelets, as long as neither gets scratched! Thanks for looking and have a great day.


----------



## otempora

Today I'm wearing my quartz Freelancer. It's small by the standards of the day, but my wrist is also not super big (6.25"). It's feminine but it's a little workhorse. Very water resistant, not prone to scratches, goes with everything. I like the date window, and the lume on the hands is strong. Sorry for the janky pics, but I will up my photography game in future. The 2nd photo picks up the beautiful mother of pearl dial.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## otempora

I switched to a Suunto White Crush Core due to the weird weather. Tornadoes are popping up west of here. It's nice to get a heads up if the barometric pressure drops very quickly. We're not in the tornado watch area at the moment, but I like to keep an eye on the pressure anyway. With a glance instead of going to a web page. Please excuse the elegant background.


----------



## otempora

Today I'm wearing a 1976 automatic Seiko. It's a great time keeper. I love the shape of the case and the sunburst taupe dial. The sweep hand runs super smoothly. For a 45 year old watch, the lume is still quite strong on the hands, while the pips have faded a bit. When I got it, it looked kind of dated to me, but I loved it anyway. That cushion shape is pretty hot now, eh?


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

otempora said:


> Today I'm wearing a 1976 automatic Seiko. It's a great time keeper. I love the shape of the case and the sunburst taupe dial. The sweep hand runs super smoothly. For a 45 year old watch, the lume is still quite strong on the hands, while the pips have faded a bit. When I got it, it looked kind of dated to me, but I loved it anyway. That cushion shape is pretty hot now, eh?
> 
> View attachment 15987905


Hi, cool funky old Seiko.


----------



## burnki

Wearing my gray Raven Solitude today.


----------



## otempora

Just put a new battery in this August 1986 analog-digital Seiko. Movement is a H601, and they debuted in 1987, IIRC, so it was one of the first off the line. The LCD is a little dim, but for a 35 year old watch not bad at all. The tiny backlight still works, so I can read the digital display at night with a quick button press.

This movement also went into some later "Arnie" divers of the 1980s. The LCD display of the original Arnie (H558 movement) was at the top. The H601 is also known as "reverse Arnie" in certain circles.

It's a men's model, and the watch face is 30 x 28mm. Small by today's fashion standards, but just right for my taste. The gold markers and hands against the gray dial are very legible.

OK, I did not mean to write a review. Thanks for looking. I have all manner of weirdo Seikos, so I'll keep taking photos as I have time and a good lighting situation.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Hope this thread still active.

With my SBGN013









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## otempora

I'm making an effort to wear something interesting a few times a week and to take half-decent photos. In another thread I showed some 1960s watch sets with interchangeable bands and bezels. (I've picked up them up here and there and have not ever spent much.) I decided today on an autumn look, green band and khaki bezel. The band is a Kreisler, in new condition, and the bezel is a very pretty enameled one.

I also did an evening look-a fancy gold bezel on a gold leather strap. I'm not sure how long it will be until I can sport that outside the house, but hey. A girl can dream.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## otempora

Lisa Hasan said:


> Hope this thread still active.
> 
> With my SBGN013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## otempora

It's raining, so I need to wear a dive watch, right? It's a 1988 Seiko quartz diver that was pre-owned when I got it. The gold is a titanium nitride coating. Even after 33 years the lume is still decent. The second hand lines up with the indicators, too!

I'm an unrepentant two-tone watch lover, so I love the mix of metals, too.


----------



## Sherman4444

Today it's my trusty old Victorinox. I bought this men's model as a beater watch to swim in years ago, and at the time 30mm looked so big and clunky to me haha! I've resurrected it this summer, mostly because I love the domed saphire and the simple legibility. And it still works under water too! 😀


----------



## mauhip

Lisa Hasan said:


> Hope this thread still active.
> 
> With my SBGN013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning watch 

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## otempora

My kids are grown, so I had no excuse to buy a "Frozen" vivofit jr. 2 except that I wanted one. It's so comfy and waterproof and it does stuff. I wear it on my right wrist if I want a dressier watch on my left.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Relax with SMPC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherman4444

mauhip said:


> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


Stunner! What size is that one? It's so hard to find pics of the GS on women's wrist! Do you like the scale of it?


----------



## mauhip

Sherman4444 said:


> Stunner! What size is that one? It's so hard to find pics of the GS on women's wrist! Do you like the scale of it?


Thanks  It is quite large at 41mm diameter, 12.5mm thick and 48mm lug to lug and my wrist is 6.25inches/16cm.

I was worried it would be to big, but I tried it on in an AD a few times before buying it and I love it! The dial is gorgeous and I wouldn't want it to be too small. I spend a lot of time staring at it! It's spring drive, which I really wanted, so I knew before hand it would be quite large. I don't think it looks or feels too big when I am wearing it.

However, I do tend to wear larger watches. I sometimes wish it was smaller as I think a large watch suits some of my outfits more than others. I tend to wear it when I am dressing more sporty/casual, or if I am working from home. When dressing up a bit more I often prefer a smaller watch.

Sorry for the essay, but I hope that helps!

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherman4444

mauhip said:


> Thanks  It is quite large at 41mm diameter, 12.5mm thick and 48mm lug to lug and my wrist is 6.25inches/16cm.
> 
> I was worried it would be to big, but I tried it on in an AD a few times before buying it and I love it! The dial is gorgeous and I wouldn't want it to be too small. I spend a lot of time staring at it! It's spring drive, which I really wanted, so I knew before hand it would be quite large. I don't think it looks or feels too big when I am wearing it.
> 
> However, I do tend to wear larger watches. I sometimes wish it was smaller as I think a large watch suits some of my outfits more than others. I tend to wear it when I am dressing more sporty/casual, or if I am working from home. When dressing up a bit more I often prefer a smaller watch.
> 
> Sorry for the essay, but I hope that helps!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


Definitely helpful! It's nice to know that a 41mm can look this great! With such a beautiful detail and finishing, I agree that you can go big, as you'll want to gaze at it a lot! GS is on my wishlist, and I was wondering how the larger sizes would look. The ladies styles in the U.S. seem TOO small, and I don't see a lot in between those and the 40 and up. Thanks for posting your pic and your thoughts!


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

forgot about this thread. Hope you all are having a nice week!


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Breakfast with Pam









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauhip

Lisa Hasan said:


> Breakfast with Pam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have some seriously gorgeous watches!

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

mauhip said:


> You have some seriously gorgeous watches!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!!

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limeade17

My daily driver is this field watch from my wife. Gets the job done.


----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SMB72

My wife got this Vario 1918 Trench watch a few months ago. Sorry I've been a bit slow to post a picture.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

mauhip said:


> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


Mine says hi!


----------



## steph86

It's been a while since I posted here...but had to share my recent purchase, a watch I had been searching for for like the last ten years! I am in love!


----------



## catsteeth

steph86 said:


> It's been a while since I posted here...but had to share my recent purchase, a watch I had been searching for for like the last ten years! I am in love!
> View attachment 16090474


My god. That Speedy is achingly cool.

I like the way you've captured the running seconds at 60 so all the chrono hands are pointing up. I've been doing similar and posting mine at midday/midnight on the WRUW public, so all six hands point up. I know, it's amazingly childish, and fun.


----------



## SMB72

My wife has quite a few Japanese watches now so here is a photo of all of them. From left to right: Orient diver AC0A003W, Orient tri star, Seiko Lord Marvel 36000, Seiko Selection 2020 Eternal Blue STPX081, Seiko Presage Cocktail Time SRRY028.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

The amazing royal blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limeade17

My fun alternative to the diver for a beach day. Shark mini- sour apple. Love a small watch even when it's not the in-style.


----------



## Papillon4

My Breguet Type xx


----------



## Kusheba




----------



## Pepesdad

Wife loves her 2 Cartier watches...First her Must De Argenta...and then for evening wear a Baignoire Joallerie


----------



## Felixgirl2004

Zelos Nova, Salmon


----------



## rationaltime

The pattern on the dial is interesting. It looks like the hour markers
are applied after the dial is made.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## otempora

Seikomatic Lady from 1966. Automatic and wonderfully accurate. Grateful for the cyclops, as the date window is tiny! The band is palladium-plated. For nerds, it has a 21 jewel 2505 movement. A fave. Thanks for looking.



















(Macro shot reveals that the bezel needs a careful clean!)


----------



## otempora

Not a wristwatch, but it’s today’s watch. I need to put it on the chain I have; it’s just temporarily on a microsuede cord. Which I actually like, as it doesn’t scratch the pendant bail. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## JohnM67

(posting on behalf of my wife).

Apart from her automatics,she has 9 G-Shocks/Baby G's, all different colours, styles and shapes so that she can match with her outfit.
Her three recent additions to the collection:


----------



## otempora

I have a soft spot for that fuchsia Baby G model with the big numbers. It’s also super cute in white; I’ve been tempted by it in the past. I wanted more features, though, so I went with a Suunto Core White Crush. Of course now I have to go ogle the white Baby G online somewhere . . .

I love these extra due to the fun aspect and the bright colors. And you can depend on a Casio!



JohnM67 said:


> (posting on behalf of my wife).
> 
> Apart from her automatics,she has 9 G-Shocks/Baby G's, all different colours, styles and shapes so that she can match with her outfit.
> Her three recent additions to the collection:
> 
> View attachment 16720674


----------



## JohnM67

otempora said:


> I have a soft spot for that fuchsia Baby G model with the big numbers. It’s also super cute in white; I’ve been tempted by it in the past. I wanted more features, though, so I went with a Suunto White Crush. Of course now I have to go ogle the white Baby G online somewhere . . .
> 
> I love these extra due to the fun aspect and the bright colors. And you can depend on a Casio!


It's a bit Salvador Dali isn't it? 

They also had the white one there, but she loved the fuchsia.


----------



## Mr. Bones

I have a 14 cm wrist, so this watch looks huge on me. Porto and it's wonderful Douro River on the back.


----------



## Mr. Bones

I don't usually use quartz watches, I only have a few of them.
This Tag have been around for 20 years or so.


----------



## Foxgal

My beloved Longines is in for service and my wrist feels so empty….so perfect time to get the Baby G I’ve been eyeing for a while! It’ll be great for hiking and beach days.


----------



## Mr. Bones

I love this Ricoh.
And he loves to go to The Mine Shaft Tavern, Madrid, NM.


----------



## otempora

Vintage but new to me. Very pleased! I’ll take proper pics soon. In the meantime, please excuse the trashy background!


----------



## Mr. Bones

This week I am using this little Delbana.


----------



## otempora

Mr. Bones said:


> This week I am using this little Delbana.
> 
> View attachment 16776084


Love the small seconds on a ladies watch. It’s truly tiny, isn’t it? Just a lovely vintage piece. 💞


----------



## otempora

My new arrival, a late 1950s “Juno” model Hamilton. I’ve been looking for one of these for a while. It’s in great shape and has been keeping time well for 24 hours so far. I love that many of these little Swiss movements are still ticking 60-70 years later. The fact that it’s gold-filled rather than karat gold probably saved it from doom. When gold prices shot up in the 1970s, many people who owned gold Hamiltons (and other brands) removed the movements from the cases in order to sell them for scrap.


----------



## Mr. Bones

This weekend my wrist will shine with this amazing Juvenia Mystere.


----------



## otempora

Mr. Bones said:


> This weekend my wrist will shine with this amazing Juvenia Mystere.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16794165


A beautiful piece. I do love mystery watches! I hope your weekend shines along with your watch.


----------



## Mr. Bones

otempora said:


> A beautiful piece. I do love mystery watches! I hope your weekend shines along with your watch.


Thank you!
Mystery watches are amazing pieces, I love them too.
My weekend went great, thank you. We enjoyed several shows, openings and the santa Fe Spanish Market during Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Mr. Bones

My little Omega ( 'Omeguita' ) will be taking care of me till next weekend.


----------



## otempora

Worn recently. The Hammy is from 1975.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Pasha for a 2 day streak now.


----------



## otempora

I got a little vintage Hammy in the mail today. It arrived in nice shape, and it’s keeping good time! It’s a ca. 1938 model. I love the coin edge and the “stepped” top and bottom. I’ll put it on a cordette band tomorrow, as I think the original had only that option. Thank you for looking, and I love to see all YOUR watches ❤


----------



## otempora

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Pasha for a 2 day streak now.
> 
> View attachment 16823887
> 
> View attachment 16823888


----------



## Mr. Bones

otempora said:


> I got a little vintage Hammy in the mail today. It arrived in nice shape, and it’s keeping good time! It’s a ca. 1938 model. I love the coin edge and the “stepped” top and bottom. I’ll put it on a cordette band tomorrow, as I think the original had only that option. Thank you for looking, and I love to see all YOUR watches ❤
> View attachment 16826874
> 
> View attachment 16826875


Awesome!


----------



## Mr. Bones

I am using this green big boy. I know it looks awful on my 14 cm wrist...


----------



## otempora

Mr. Bones said:


> I am using this green big boy. I know it looks awful on my 14 cm wrist...
> 
> View attachment 16828853


I love green dials like that one! I think it looks fine on you. Is it comfortable? I am a fan of Orient watches.

I’m ready for new/modern watches with smaller dials. “Smaller” in this era of big watches for everyone would be 39mm or less, which is NOT small on some people. 36mm is pretty big on me!

Sometimes I think it’s a financial decision by watch manufacturers; i.e., they think customer service and repair for smaller watches would cut into profits. I’m still pondering why there are so many fewer quality watch choices below 36mm. Though Rolex does sell the latest OP in 28 and 31mm sizes. 

OK, not going to nerd out anymore but just bask in the reflection of your Orient with the shimmery green dial.


----------



## WobblyIce

Hi everyone - long time lurker here - finally plucked up the courage to join and post.


----------



## otempora

WobblyIce said:


> Hi everyone - long time lurker here - finally plucked up the courage to join and post.


Awesome! I know it can be daunting to dive into a community like this. I hope you will post again soon when you are comfortable doing so. 💐


----------



## WobblyIce

otempora said:


> Awesome! I know it can be daunting to dive into a community like this. I hope you will post again soon when you are comfortable doing so. 💐


Thank you - I think I need a bit of practice as I thought I wrote a bit more than that! Had wanted to show off my new purchase but I think the photo got eaten


----------



## otempora

WobblyIce said:


> Thank you - I think I need a bit of practice as I thought I wrote a bit more than that! Had wanted to show off my new purchase but I think the photo got eaten


Trust me, that happens. Even when you’ve been here a while, attached photos do weird things. 

Your Tissot is lovely watch. A very nice size for a women’s diver. I also love the white-on-white dial/markers/bezel. Very readable and also has an extremely fresh look. Please post more when you feel like it!


----------



## Mr. Bones

otempora said:


> I love green dials like that one! I think it looks fine on you. Is it comfortable? I am a fan of Orient watches.
> 
> I’m ready for new/modern watches with smaller dials. “Smaller” in this era of big watches for everyone would be 39mm or less, which is NOT small on some people. 36mm is pretty big on me!
> 
> Sometimes I think it’s a financial decision by watch manufacturers; i.e., they think customer service and repair for smaller watches would cut into profits. I’m still pondering why there are so many fewer quality watch choices below 36mm. Though Rolex does sell the latest OP in 28 and 31mm sizes.
> 
> OK, not going to nerd out anymore but just bask in the reflection of your Orient with the shimmery green dial.


Hi otempora.
This Orient is extremely comfortable to use. I have no complains about it.
I do know it is big ( I have a 14 cm wrist ). 

I am afraid I don't have an answer to your question abour the smaller watches. Perhaps has to do with fashion...?
Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Mr. Bones

Saturday's fancy little monster:


----------



## Sussa

Not sure I love this strap with this watch, but I definitely love the watch.


----------



## Mr. Bones

Today I decided to have a walk and enjoy my Juvenia pocket watch.


----------



## Mr. Bones

Well, as my message is awaiting moderator approval ( Who knows what that mean...? I am just showing the watch I am using today... a simple and cheap Juvenia) I want to say hi and hope you are having a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Hope to see this thread continue.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph86

Lisa Hasan said:


> Hope to see this thread continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watches! I'll play...


----------



## KCZ

steph86 said:


> Nice watches! I'll play...
> 
> View attachment 16969714


Nice watch but also a very interesting bird. When you have time, would you mind taking a picture of that? Is it a polished stone? Stone chips embedded in resin? Something else?


----------



## steph86

KCZ said:


> Nice watch but also a very interesting bird. When you have time, would you mind taking a picture of that? Is it a polished stone? Stone chips embedded in resin? Something else?


The Kiwi is made of resin filled with flakes of paua shell (Maori name for sea snails/Mother of Pearl). Paua is a Maori delicacy and the shells are frequently used in jewelry and other tourist items. Here's a better picture of the bird:


----------



## steph86

Oh, and here's my watch contribution for today - let's revive this thread!


----------



## KCZ

steph86 said:


> The Kiwi is made of resin filled with flakes of paua shell (Maori name for sea snails/Mother of Pearl). Paua is a Maori delicacy and the shells are frequently used in jewelry and other tourist items. Here's a better picture of the bird:
> 
> View attachment 16972155


That's beautiful. I have some Paua shell earrings but I've never seen them used like this. Thank you!


----------



## steph86

Enjoying the final day of Labour weekend....


----------



## Sussa

Would have preferred the 36mm version, but no GMT option for that one and I couldn't pass up the flash-to-set technology and ease of switching between home and away time zones with a push of the crown.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Flieger Friday with Spirit 37










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emphasis

Lisa Hasan said:


> Flieger Friday with Spirit 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking about picking one of these up as a gift for someone. If you don't mind me asking, what is your overall opinion of the watch?

They look stunning, especially the champagne dial IMO.


----------



## KCZ




----------



## Karmabird

My fairly-new 35.5mm Oris. Oris pairs it with a skinny (tapers to almost nothing), thin leather band that makes it feel/wear very top heavy — (has no one at Oris ever actually worn this watch!?). In the photo is the just-arrived strap that makes it wear much more comfortably. Finding a strap that a) fits 17mm lugs, b) is short length c) has no or minimal taper, was challenging, but ta-da! Here it is.  So happy!


----------



## steph86

Karmabird said:


> View attachment 16999561
> 
> 
> My fairly-new 35.5mm Oris. Oris pairs it with a skinny (tapers to almost nothing), thin leather band that makes it feel/wear very top heavy — (has no one at Oris ever actually worn this watch!?). In the photo is the just-arrived strap that makes it wear much more comfortably. Finding a strap that a) fits 17mm lugs, b) is short length c) has no or minimal taper, was challenging, but ta-da! Here it is.  So happy!


Looks great! I have had this same issue (17mm, short strap); DeLugs has a few 17mm straps but it's pretty limited. Where did you find this strap?


----------



## steph86




----------



## Lisa Hasan

Emphasis said:


> I was thinking about picking one of these up as a gift for someone. If you don't mind me asking, what is your overall opinion of the watch?
> 
> They look stunning, especially the champagne dial IMO.


The L2L works perfectly for my tiny wrist. Mine in black dial, I love the bold of arabic numberals and date window at 6. Of course legibility is a win here. Lume is normal, i didn't expect much anyway. 

Overall take, yes I love it and this piece is strap monster!

Specs for Spirit 37 from Teddy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karmabird

steph86 said:


> Looks great! I have had this same issue (17mm, short strap); DeLugs has a few 17mm straps but it's pretty limited. Where did you find this strap?


I got this one, and a smooth navy leather, both from watch-band-center.com
It took about 3 weeks to get, they're in Germany. Inexpensive. I thought I had ordered quick release pins, but they arrived with normal pins, but it's not really a problem. 
I may try a custom order with vgreen.com next, they're in Vancouver (( haven't used them yet) as I'd like a band even shorter.


----------



## Karmabird

steph86 said:


> View attachment 17000660


So lovely...
Is this the 38mm or the 34/hand wind? I've got the black dial on my wish list, but not sure which size would be better! My sweet spot is somewhere in between! (I've got a 6" wrist.)


----------



## Sussa

Karmabird said:


> I got this one, and a smooth navy leather, both from watch-band-center.com
> It took about 3 weeks to get, they're in Germany. Inexpensive. I thought I had ordered quick release pins, but they arrived with normal pins, but it's not really a problem.
> I may try a custom order with vgreen.com next, they're in Vancouver (( haven't used them yet) as I'd like a band even shorter.


I've used Martú leather for several customer orders. The quality is great for the price, and it's woman-owned. Shipping can be a little slow - she's based in Argentina. Martu Straps

I haven't personally used them, but some folks on another watch site speak highly of Tuns for custom lengths and widths: https://tunsstore.com/


----------



## Sussa




----------



## Lisa Hasan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph86

Karmabird said:


> So lovely...
> Is this the 38mm or the 34/hand wind? I've got the black dial on my wish list, but not sure which size would be better! My sweet spot is somewhere in between! (I've got a 6" wrist.)


Thank you! This is the 34mm...my wrist is 6 " as well and I find 34-36 work best for me.


----------



## Mr. Bones

The photo is not from today, but this is the watch I am using.


----------



## Karmabird

steph86 said:


> Thank you! This is the 34mm...my wrist is 6 " as well and I find 34-36 work best for me.


Thank you, that is really helpful!










Wearing my big zero today.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Wrist check with Reverso











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph86

The Navigator for Monday...


----------



## Lisa Hasan

BCPD Cal 403











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karmabird

Out of town for just three days, this is a favorite travel watch! Quartz and easy to read.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Beautiful cb











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph86

Been wearing this one most of the week...


----------



## JohnM67

My wife's favourite watch.

Well, her current favourite.


----------



## Karmabird

Matchy-matchy with my Seiko Presage cocktail Manhattan.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Snap on custom leather strap











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

PAM on Nato











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph86

Lisa Hasan said:


> PAM on Nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the NATO. Do you have cats, by any chance?!? 😄


----------



## steph86

Back to the GADA on this very rainy Friday...


----------



## Russ1965

I've been blissfully unaware of this great thread, ladies !

Some fabulous watches on display too.

I'll continue to watch from afar..........as long as it doesn't bother the regular contributors.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

steph86 said:


> Love the NATO. Do you have cats, by any chance?!?


Oh yes, and 7 indoor cats. One of them is 12kg tho!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph86

Lisa Hasan said:


> Oh yes, and 7 indoor cats. One of them is 12kg tho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought maybe...! That is one big, beautiful kitty!


----------



## steph86

Russ1965 said:


> I've been blissfully unaware of this great thread, ladies !
> 
> Some fabulous watches on display too.
> 
> I'll continue to watch from afar..........as long as it doesn't bother the regular contributors.


You're always welcome, Russ!


----------



## Russ1965

Lisa Hasan said:


> Oh yes, and 7 indoor cats. One of them is 12kg tho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just happen to LOVE fluffy animals.... 💕


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Check in with Spirit 37 on Nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W123

Lisa Hasan said:


> Oh yes, and 7 indoor cats. One of them is 12kg tho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hello no neck  so cute.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Earlier today with Mr. Bond, James Bond











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Have a great time with family members & friends. Cheers~










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph86

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Karmabird

Happy Thanksgiving to those in the US!

I love this dial, still working on finding a strap that looks good with it. (The silver-color mesh band that comes with it is just ok. Maybe a beige or gray leather? Smooth or Ostrich?)

And yes, I did order these corduroy slacks to match the watch. 










Seiko Cocktail Time "Frozen Margarita" Japanese Limited Edition SRPE49J1


----------



## steph86

Karmabird said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those in the US!
> 
> I love this dial, still working on finding a strap that looks good with it. (The silver-color mesh band that comes with it is just ok. Maybe a beige or gray leather? Smooth or Ostrich?)
> 
> And yes, I did order these corduroy slacks to match the watch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17055989
> 
> Seiko Cocktail Time "Frozen Margarita" Japanese Limited Edition SRPE49J1


My favorite Cocktail Time! Gorgeous dial...


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Today's mood - Grab & Go











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Cheers Saturday!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph86

It's been a Speedy weekend for me as well...


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Have a great Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karmabird

Today’s getting-the-roots-touched-up watch, on this unseasonably-warm day. (Hand wind max bill)


----------



## steph86

Karmabird said:


> View attachment 17078206
> 
> Today’s getting-the-roots-touched-up watch, on this unseasonably-warm day. (Hand wind max bill)


You've inspired me to wear mine today! Happy Thursday...


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Thursday with Winter Tricolor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Spirit 37 with Levi's Trucker











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bones

My second Swatch. A friend gave it to me as a gift.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Field Friday with KFA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karmabird

From Friday... I love the Pointer Date feature. The visual representation really brings home how the month is slipping away and how I'll never get the cards all out on time.


----------



## Sussa

New pickup that I'm absolutely smitten with.


----------



## steph86

Sussa said:


> New pickup that I'm absolutely smitten with.
> View attachment 17107296


Very nice!


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Desk pilot with Spirit 37











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Merry Xmas ladies!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Happy New Year ladies!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph86

Happy New Year! I've been wearing this one while recovering from Covid....


----------



## Russ1965

So sorry to hear about your illness @steph86 

Happy New Year to you too 👌


----------



## Karmabird

It's been 2 and 1/2 years since I've worn this watch! It stopped keeping accurate time early 2020, so I set it aside and then of course time got weird during covid and I didn’t take it to the Breguet boutique until May of this year. Since then, and until last week, it’s been hanging out at the Swatch Spa in Switzerland. Glad to have it back at last!
ALSO,







HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Karmabird

Lisa Hasan said:


> Happy New Year ladies!


Wow, Wonderful collection! Happy new year!





steph86 said:


> Happy New Year! I've been wearing this one while recovering from Covid....


Hope you’re feeling better soon!


----------



## steph86

Russ1965 said:


> So sorry to hear about your illness @steph86
> 
> Happy New Year to you too 👌


Thanks Russ.


----------



## steph86

Karmabird said:


> Wow, Wonderful collection! Happy new year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you’re feeling better soon!


Thank you! The worst is definitely over...


----------



## Lisa Hasan

steph86 said:


> Happy New Year! I've been wearing this one while recovering from Covid....
> View attachment 17128614


Wish you a Speedyrecover @steph86


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph86

Lisa Hasan said:


> Wish you a Speedyrecover @steph86
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much.


----------

